# Erfahrungen/Eindrücke Rose Granite Chief 2015



## Xambassador (5. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin stark am überlegen mir ein Granite Chief Modell 2015 zum bestellen. Da das neue Modell aber noch in keinem Test zu finden ist und ich auch sonst nirgends einen Fahrbericht finden konnte, hoffe ich hier vlt jemanden zu finden, der das Bike schon ein paar Meter bewegt hat.
Hat das Bike schon jemand in den Händen gehabt und was macht es für einen Eindruck/Fahrgefühl? Und hat jemand Fotos vom Bike, die nicht vom Konfigurator oder der Eurobike (da hab ich es schon selbst gesehen) stammen?


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Januar 2015)

im aktuellen bike-magazin ist ein Test vom Granite Chief 2 z.B. drin

andere Sprachen:
http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/mbr_rose_firstride.xlyhex4mjb.pdf
http://www.mtbcult.it/tests/short-test-rose-granite-chief-all-mountain-vero/
http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/058udm04.uk3eateefj.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xambassador (5. Januar 2015)

vielen Dank, obwohl ich nicht des Italienischen und Holländischen mächtig bin


----------



## seele (6. Januar 2015)

wenn ich mir so die bilder bei den italienern anschaue mit dem tretlagerbereich...
in den schlitz geht der schlamm/wasser rein und im bohrloch kommt das wasser raus.
möchte mal wissen wie lange das tretlager das mitmacht...


----------



## StillPad (6. Januar 2015)

Xambassador schrieb:


> vielen Dank, obwohl ich nicht des Italienischen und Holländischen mächtig bin



Ist der Translator noch immer so ein großes Geheimnis?

https://translate.google.de/transla...rt-test-rose-granite-chief-all-mountain-vero/

@seele 
Genau das macht mir auch Sorgen beim Jimbo.
Das Soulfire 2015 hat ja nun auch den Schlitz

Kommt mir so vor als ob man um jeden Preis innenverlegte Züge haben wollte.


----------



## seele (6. Januar 2015)

gut man könnte den schlitz eigentlich mit silikon abdichten damit da kein schmodder reinkommt aber das loch unten halt auflassen.
das bekommt man ja im falle des falles wieder da weg


----------



## Xambassador (8. Januar 2015)

@StillPad  Danke, wusste nicht, dass der Translator automatisch ganze Seiten 'übersetzen' kann...

Solange die Züge keine großen Bewegungen machen ist das mit dem Silikon sicher eine Möglichkeit. Nur irgendwie schaut es auf dem Bild der Italiener nicht so aus, als wären die Züge wie auf diesem Bild mit einer Schraube fixiert. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1693667


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2015)

noch etwas
http://enduro-mtb.com/rose-granite-chief-3-custom-build/


----------



## StillPad (10. Januar 2015)

Xambassador schrieb:


> @StillPad  Danke, wusste nicht, dass der Translator automatisch ganze Seiten 'übersetzen' kann...
> 
> Solange die Züge keine großen Bewegungen machen ist das mit dem Silikon sicher eine Möglichkeit. Nur irgendwie schaut es auf dem Bild der Italiener nicht so aus, als wären die Züge wie auf diesem Bild mit einer Schraube fixiert. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1693667



Genau dort sollte eigendlich nun überall so eine Schraube+Klemme drin sein die die Aussenzüge hält.
Vielleicht hat das aber Rose nun doch nicht gemacht oder es war ein Prototype der es noch nicht drin hatte.
Vielleicht ist sie aber auch verloren gegangen.

Da ich nicht nur auf Rose fixiert bin habe ich ja überall mal geguckt wo ich was von gehört habe.
Und ich muss sagen das ich bisher erst ein Rahmen gefunden habe der mich bisher voll überzeugt.
Zumindest von der "Durchdachtheit" aber der ist so teuer das Rose trotz all der Schwächen die ich da sehe noch immer interessanter ist Aufgrund des Preises und den 10 Jahren Garantie.

Ich habe mich noch nicht festgelegt und werde weiterhin lauern welcher Rahmen mein nächstes Projekt wird.


----------



## piilu (10. Januar 2015)

Welcher Rahmen ist denn so gut durchdacht?


----------



## StillPad (11. Januar 2015)

Nicolai Ion
Verzichtet auf den internen Verlegungswahn.
Die Züge und Leitungen werden am Unterrohr innen im Rahmenkontrukt lang geführt.
Heißt die werden nicht die ganze Zeit mit Dreck beschossen und man kann es so viel leichter säubern.
Dazu finde ich eloxierte Rahmen besser.
Kurz um für mich muss ein Rahmen einfach aufgebaut sein. Keine aufwendigen Anlenkungen, schneller Bauteilwechsel und sauber kriegen ohne alles zu zerlegen sollte auch gehen 

Das ist bisher der einzige Hersteller wo ich an dem Rahmen nix Negatives finden konnte.
Ok er ist nicht der leichteste aber das nehme ich in kauf wenn ich dadurch weniger Arbeit am Rahmen habe.

Die neuen Rose Rahmen gefallen mir eigendlich auch sehr gut, einfach aufgebaut, Platz für die großen Luftdämpfer und die 10 Jahre Garantie mit den Preis sind sehr verlockend.

Was mir aber gar nicht gefällt ist die Zugverlegung. Der Schlitz da am Tretlager ist von Dreck dauerbefeuert.
Die Führung der Sattelstützen Leitung gefällt mir auch nicht raus und wieder rein innerhalb von 5cm.
Das hätte man durchs Tretlager machen können, genug Material ist ja da.

Ich bin halt noch am kämpfen ob ich es wagen sollte ein Rahmen davon zu holen.
Wie gesagt sie sind mit am günstigens und die 10 Jahre Garantie überzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRASHER13 (12. Januar 2015)

@StillPad 
sehe kein Problem in den Öffnungen unter dem Unterrohr...was soll da passieren?
Bremsaußenhülle (hydraulisch) ist sowieso gekapselt, Schaltinnenzug lag früher auch schon immer frei
dreck der reinfliegt kommt auch wieder raus


----------



## CRASHER13 (12. Januar 2015)

baue mir das 2015 er als DI2 XTR 1x11 auf..werde berichten


----------



## StillPad (13. Januar 2015)

CRASHER13 schrieb:


> @StillPad
> sehe kein Problem in den Öffnungen unter dem Unterrohr...was soll da passieren?
> Bremsaußenhülle (hydraulisch) ist sowieso gekapselt, Schaltinnenzug lag früher auch schon immer frei
> dreck der reinfliegt kommt auch wieder raus


Nun Dreck der erstmal drin ist kommt so schnell nicht wieder raus.
Und von Unten kann wie man ja schön auf den Foto sah auch Feuchtigkeit in Rahmen eindringend.
Sowas versucht man draußen zu lassen. Ich glaube auch nicht das die Rahmen innen Oberflächenbehandelt sind.
Das wird ein Spaß wenn Salzwasser da rein kommt


----------



## CRASHER13 (13. Januar 2015)

genau weil 95% aller kontakte mit salzwasser in berührung stehen...;-) hast du den rahmen auch mal nackt gesehen? da fließt genug ab..das gibt kein problem wegen der öffnung


----------



## StillPad (17. Januar 2015)

CRASHER13 schrieb:


> genau weil 95% aller kontakte mit salzwasser in berührung stehen...;-) hast du den rahmen auch mal nackt gesehen? da fließt genug ab..das gibt kein problem wegen der öffnung



Nein habe ich nicht, trotzdem traue ich der Sache nicht.

Gerade hier im streuwütigem Deutschland hat man mehr Salz als ein lieb ist. 

Aber ich bin gerade auf deine Erfahrungsberichte gespannt wenn du das Radel hast


----------



## mtintel (21. Januar 2015)

Unter http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/test_rose_granite_chief_2_custom.2trwlaeggk.pdf gibt es einen neuen Testbericht. Interessant ist, dass der Dämpfer wieder nicht gut weggekommen ist. Beim Uncle Jimbo wurde das jetzt ja auch schon öfters kritisiert, dass der Dämpfer nicht so der Hit ist (dort waren es aber Fox Dämpfer). Liegt das eher am Setup (z.B. SAG und so weiter), Abstimmung der Dämpfer für das Modell, Hinterbau,...?

Was ich auch nicht ganz verstanden hab war das Sitzrohr: warum soll man ab 1,85m Größe XL nehmen, wenn bei dem Modell das Sitzrohr länger ist als sonst üblich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seele (21. Januar 2015)

vermutlich kann man die sattelstütze wegen dem bogen des sitzrohres nicht tief genug versenken
EDIT: oder der sattel schaut dann zu weit raus ?
je öfter man den testkommentar liest umso weniger klar ist er irgendwie *kopfkratz*


----------



## StillPad (22. Januar 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht ganz verstanden hab war das Sitzrohr: warum soll man ab 1,85m Größe XL nehmen, wenn bei dem Modell das Sitzrohr länger ist als sonst üblich?





> Rahmengröße L fällt *kompakt* aus, bietet trotz langem Sitzrohr
> ausreichend Überstandshöhe. Fahrer über 1,85 Meter
> sollten Größe XL probieren.



Überstandshöhe ist von Knich im Oberrohr bis Boden.
Das variiert ja auch durch die Reifen.

Was man da lesen kann, dass große Fahrer auf Größe L sehr kompakt sitzen.
Und ruhig die Größe XL testen sollte.

Wenn ich überlege das ich mit 188cm schon 90cm im Schritt habe und der Überstand 77,1cm ist sollte ich noch immer 13cm Platz haben bis es weh tut 

Wenn man nun mal vom XC Einsatzgebiet ausgeht könnte man hier zu ein größeren Rahmen greifen und die Vorbaulänge reduzieren.
Hätte dadurch die selbe Sitzposition aber eine direktere Lenkung.
Ausserdem sollte das längere Oberrohr eine noch ruhigere Fahrt bedeuten durch den längeren Radstand.


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. Januar 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Unter http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/test_rose_granite_chief_2_custom.2trwlaeggk.pdf gibt es einen neuen Testbericht. Interessant ist, dass der Dämpfer wieder nicht gut weggekommen ist. Beim Uncle Jimbo wurde das jetzt ja auch schon öfters kritisiert, dass der Dämpfer nicht so der Hit ist (dort waren es aber Fox Dämpfer). Liegt das eher am Setup (z.B. SAG und so weiter), Abstimmung der Dämpfer für das Modell, Hinterbau,...?



Ist halt "nur" ein Monarch RT3 und kein Monarch Plus Dämpfer. Der Plus ist halt mehr abfahrtsorientierter mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter. Beim RT3 passiert das halt schneller das er bei vielen Schlägen leicht überfordert ist, die Erfahrung musste ich auch schon desöfteren machen


----------



## Dogart (22. Januar 2015)

Naja alle getesteten haben keinen Monarch Plus.
Finde auch die Abwertung für den Sattel komisch. Ist ja auch sehr individuell und bei einem Konfigurator mit mehreren Sätteln auch ein komischer Abwertungsgrund.


----------



## Burt4711 (23. Januar 2015)

Seid ihr mal bei Rose auf die Gewichtsfreigabe von 120 kg insgesamt bei Fullies hingewiesen worden? War mir neu.
Da ich 105 habe, bin ich wohl raus.


----------



## mtintel (23. Januar 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Ist halt "nur" ein Monarch RT3 und kein Monarch Plus Dämpfer. Der Plus ist halt mehr abfahrtsorientierter mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter. Beim RT3 passiert das halt schneller das er bei vielen Schlägen leicht überfordert ist, die Erfahrung musste ich auch schon desöfteren machen


Könnte man einen Monarch Plus einbauen oder geht sich das nicht aus (Einbaulänge bzw. wegen des Ausgleichsbehälters)? Wäre echt interessant, falls Monarch Plus geht, ob mit dem das Problem weg ist oder nicht, denn beim Uncle Jimbo sind ja potentere Dämpfer verbaut aber die bisherigen Testberichte meinten dort auch, dass das Rad sehr gut ist aber der Hinterbau bzw. Dämpfer die Schwachstelle sei.


Burt4711 schrieb:


> Seid ihr mal bei Rose auf die Gewichtsfreigabe von 120 kg insgesamt bei Fullies hingewiesen worden? War mir neu.
> Da ich 105 habe, bin ich wohl raus.


Weiß nicht, wie es bis jetzt bei Rose war, aber bei anderen Firmen hast das meist auch, liegt aber unter anderem am LRS, da der z.B. oft nur 105 Kilo erlaubt.


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. Januar 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Könnte man einen Monarch Plus einbauen oder geht sich das nicht aus (Einbaulänge bzw. wegen des Ausgleichsbehälters)?



Sollte aufjedenfall gehen! Platz ist da mehr als genug


----------



## seele (23. Januar 2015)

fragt sich warum sowas nicht als option angeboten wird bei der vielfalt...


----------



## Burt4711 (23. Januar 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Könnte man einen Monarch Plus einbauen oder geht sich das nicht aus (Einbaulänge bzw. wegen des Ausgleichsbehälters)? Wäre echt interessant, falls Monarch Plus geht, ob mit dem das Problem weg ist oder nicht, denn beim Uncle Jimbo sind ja potentere Dämpfer verbaut aber die bisherigen Testberichte meinten dort auch, dass das Rad sehr gut ist aber der Hinterbau bzw. Dämpfer die Schwachstelle sei.
> Weiß nicht, wie es bis jetzt bei Rose war, aber bei anderen Firmen hast das meist auch, liegt aber unter anderem am LRS, da der z.B. oft nur 105 Kilo erlaubt.



Ne, Rose schreibt, dass Rahmen, Dämpfer, Gabel und lrs die begrenzenden teile sind.
Nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend, auch für leichtere Fahrer.


----------



## StillPad (24. Januar 2015)

Naja ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr euch die letzten Jahrzehnte versteckt habt, aber die meisten Leichtbauteile sind nur für Leute mit wenig Gewicht gefertigt.
Auf die meisten leichten Sattelstützen darf ich gar nicht erst drauf.

Auch sollt klar sein je leichter die Rahmen werden umso geringer wird das max. Fahrergewicht.

Natürlich muss man auch noch aufs Einsatzgebiet gucken.

Wenn Rose nun das ganze für 120kg frei gibt ist das schon sehr gut meiner Meinung nach.

Viele Reifen sind auch nur bis 120kg zugelassen.

Versuch mal ein 28" Reifen zu bekommen der mehr als 120kg verträgt.

Ein breiten 26" kann man da mit 130-150kg finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (24. Januar 2015)

Kein Thema, 
Aber ich dachte z.B. nicht, dass das Soul Fire da begrenzt ist. 
Und 26er hab ich, leider sterben die ja aus.


----------



## StillPad (24. Januar 2015)

Naja die müssten doch Grenzen machen.

Wenn du mit ein XC Rahmen DH fährst wunderts dich doch auch nicht wenn die Rahmen bricht oder?

Wenn du aber z.B. schwerer bist und dir ein DH Rahmen für XC holst wird das sehr gut funktionieren.
Da die halt für ein Gewisses Gewicht, bei max. Beanspruchung ausgelegt sind.

Wenn du sowas aber schonender nutzt kannst du auch mehr Gewicht drauf packen


----------



## seele (24. Januar 2015)

ob ein DH rahmen in XC so viel spass macht? (sitz/lenkwinkel)


----------



## StillPad (24. Januar 2015)

Muss man halt Abstriche machen 
Es wird insgesamt sehr schwer Sachen zu finden die für mehr als 120kg sind.

Kollege hat mir damals vom Freund erzählt der 150kg hatte und annehmen musste durchs Radfahren.

Der musste sich ein Rahmen schweißen lassen und hat dort die dicken 26" DH Reifen reinbekommen weil die die einzigen waren die für so ein Gewicht ausgelegt waren.

Ich beobachte die ganze Sache schon seit Jahren. Wenn man 90kg+ hat kann man fast alle Leichtbauteile vergessen.
Auch bei den Rahmen hat sich noch soooviel geändert. Sie werden zwar immer leichter sind aber für leichtere Fahrer ausgelegt.
In über 10 Jahren Entwicklung kann ich nun 0,5-1kg am Rahmengewicht einsparen falls die Herstellerangaben stimmen.

So wirklichen Fortschritt nenne ich das nicht, wenn man ein einreden will das 29" und 27,5" das Beste sein soll was sich die letzten Jahre entwickelt hat.

Insgesamt wird überall krampfhaft versucht das Rad neu zu erfinden und jedes Jahr ein neuen Standard einzufügen der meist einfach nur grottenschlecht ist.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt wie die neuen Rahmen sich fahren lassen und weil hier ja als Gewicht 105kg fiehlen, das wäre noch immer 15kg unter den max. Gewicht


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Januar 2015)

Versteh ich auch nicht mit "XC für DH"....aber mir geht es trotzdem sehr ähnlich wie Dir Stillpad!

Suche für die Zukunft einen Rahmen ohne Schnickschnack dh. ordentliche Zugverlegung aussen für Bremse, Schaltung und Reverb und KEIN Pressfit. Das "Ion" ist da auch mein derzeitiger Favorit...sieht einfach lecker aus, ist nur etwas schwer und teuer.

Platz 2 ist das Alutech Teibun welches auch die beiden genannten Kriterien erfüllt aber mir lediglich von der Formgebung nicht so gut gefällt. Vorteil: preiswert, Komplettbike mit für mich idealer Ausstattung und ich kanns probefahren...Alutech ist 30km von mir entfernt.
Dieses meine ich: http://alutech-cycles.com/Teibun-10-v1-Komplettbike-Gr-L


----------



## Burt4711 (24. Januar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Muss man halt Abstriche machen
> Es wird insgesamt sehr schwer Sachen zu finden die für mehr als 120kg sind.
> 
> Kollege hat mir damals vom Freund erzählt der 150kg hatte und annehmen musste durchs Radfahren.
> ...



Leider nicht.....120 kg insgesamt...Also Fahrer plus Kleidung plus Gepäck plus bike....Auch bei den Dh Bikes.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Januar 2015)

p.s.: wenn "schwer", dann würde ich mir z.B. bei einem Komplettbike wie dem "Teibun" lediglich Gedanken um die Laufräder machen.

Mein tip: custommade....stabile Felgen ala Mavic 823, 36 Comp Speichen, Hope-Nabe z.B...allerdings neige ich auch immer dazu, mein Material am Komplettbike immer runterzurocken und dann gegen hochwertigeres stabiles zu ersetzen. Bin fahrfertig allerdings auch "nur" 95kg und habe die breitere Auswahl.


----------



## StillPad (25. Januar 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht mit "XC für DH"....aber mir geht es trotzdem sehr ähnlich wie Dir Stillpad!



Naja sowas kommt halt oft vor: Anfänger kauft sich sein erstes Fully und bekommt dann richtig Bock auf mehr.
Schwups kommen die ersten Drops und ruckzuck sind die Lager hin, oder man landet schlecht und die Hardware is hin. 

Also rein von den Daten her sehe ich das Granit Chief wie ein Uncle Jimbo nur mit 1-2cm weniger Federweg.
Um ehrlich zu sein finde ich diese Abstufung der Rahmenmodelle nicht optimal.
Modell 1 kosten bei beiden das selbe, große Unterschiede kann ich da nun nicht sehen.(Gewicht, Wertigkeit Komponenten)

Da würde ich persöhnlich immer zum Modell mit mehr Federweg greifen, da dies nicht weh tut. Federweg kann man eigendlich nie genug haben


Das Teibun habe ich übrigens auch schon entdeckt nur bin ich mit Alutech nicht mehr so ganz zufrieden.
Damals fand ich super da es noch Made in Germany war. Heute kommen die Rahmen aus Asien und kosten das selbe wie früher die Deutschen.
Ich kann mich da nicht so wirklich anfreunden mit den Preisen. Gerade wenn man nur ein Rahmen will.
Rose Rahmen kommen auch aus Asien aber da gefällt mir der Preis besser und die 10 Jahre Garantie sind echt ein fetter Pluspunkt


----------



## mtintel (25. Januar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also rein von den Daten her sehe ich das Granit Chief wie ein Uncle Jimbo nur mit 1-2cm weniger Federweg.
> Um ehrlich zu sein finde ich diese Abstufung der Rahmenmodelle nicht optimal.
> Modell 1 kosten bei beiden das selbe, große Unterschiede kann ich da nun nicht sehen.(Gewicht, Wertigkeit Komponenten)
> 
> Da würde ich persöhnlich immer zum Modell mit mehr Federweg greifen, da dies nicht weh tut. Federweg kann man eigendlich nie genug haben


Sehe ich ähnlich, vor allem, wie seht ihr die Preispolitik? Mir kommt das Uncle Jimbo besser ausgestatt als das Granite Chief vor (für den selben Preis), da man dort die RCT3 Pike, Monarch im Plus, bessere Bremsen,...hat, oder hab ich etwas übersehen?

Sind die Rahmen eigentlich von der Belastbarkeit ident, auf den Fotos sieht das Rohr beim Uncle Jimbo und beim Granite Chief gleich breit aus, ob die Wandstärke verschieden ist kann man ja leider nicht sehen 

Bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich mir das Granite Chief oder das Uncle Jimbo kaufe. Einziger Nachteil beim Uncle Jimbo ist das leicht höhere Gewicht und der Wegfall der Flaschenhalterung, zumindest was mir bis jetzt auffiel.

Wie macht ihr das mit der Rahmengröße? Ich bin mit 184 eigentlich ein Fall für L, und laut Rose Webseite wird das L AB einer Größe von 183 cm empfohlen (wäre also am untersten Ende). Im Testbericht steht aber, dass man ab 185 bereits XL nehmen sollte, wenn man eher Touren fährt  Vergleicht man den Rahmen mit anderen Herstellern, ist der Rahmen bei Rose wirklich sehr kompakt gebaut. Das Santa Cruz Bronson, das ja sehr ähnlich aussieht und ähnliche Proportionen hat, ist nicht so kompakt gebaut und da liegt man mit dem Rose L Rahmen beim Santa Cruz Bronson zwischen M und L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Januar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das Teibun habe ich übrigens auch schon entdeckt nur bin ich mit Alutech nicht mehr so ganz zufrieden.
> Damals fand ich super da es noch Made in Germany war. Heute kommen die Rahmen aus Asien und kosten das selbe wie früher die Deutschen.
> ...



Da ist was dran....ich seh da auch nur den Vorteil, dass ich einen direkteren Ansprechpartner "vor Ort" habe. Wenn ich ein Komplettbike möchte, dann bin ich tatsächlich beim Teibun ca. 500€ teurer aber da weiss ich, dass man auch noch was am Preis machen kann. Garantie ist ein Argument...5Jahre vs. 10Jahre obwohl ich noch nix von einem gebrochenen Fanes oder Teibun hier gelesen habe.

Vorteil Teibun wäre für mich aber die Zugführung und die Option auf "bessere" Dämpferbuchsen. Optik ist auch eher meins aber das ist eher subjektiv.

@mtintel...das Jimbo wiegt offiz. 14,2 kg statt 13,0 beim Chieff. Finde ich schon recht heftig...ich bin übrigens 1,84m und fahre ein Canyon AM in M mit 600er Or-Länge. Tendentiell würde ich immer den kleineren Rahmen wählen.


----------



## mtintel (26. Januar 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> @mtintel...das Jimbo wiegt offiz. 14,2 kg statt 13,0 beim Chieff. Finde ich schon recht heftig...ich bin übrigens 1,84m und fahre ein Canyon AM in M mit 600er Or-Länge. Tendentiell würde ich immer den kleineren Rahmen wählen.


Viel Gewicht steckt im LRS, der hat 2,1 Kilo, einer für Touren sollte um die 400 Gramm weniger haben. Die Kurbel hat einen Bashguard, braucht man den nicht (da man sich das Jimbo eher für Touren aufbaut wie das Granite Chief), spart man hier auch einige hundert Gramm und sollte dann unter 13,5 landen. Tendiere im Moment auch von der Größe eher zum L, auch wenn mich der Testberich jetzt sehr verunsichert hat  Und Testen kann ich das Rad nicht, komme aus dem Osten Österreichs  Daher auch mein Problem Jimbo vs Chief, könnte ich beide testen fiele mir die Entscheidung dann vermutlich leichter


----------



## FloriLori (26. Januar 2015)

Ich steh haargenau vor dem gleichen Problem. Jimbo vs. Chief. Fürn Park hab ich noch nen Freerider also würde ich da das Enduro eher selten und wenn auch leichten Strecken bewegen. Wenn ich den Chief zusammenstelle wie ich möchte bin ich ruck zuck 200 euro über dem Preis des gleich ausgestatteten jimbos. (soweit ich es richtig gemacht habe  ).
Für mich bisher der Nachteil des Jimbos:
-schwere Laufräder(allerdings sollten sich die gut verkaufen lassen)
-kein Flaschenhalten(verschmerzbar)
-insgesamt höheres Gewicht

Beim Chief wären primär der Preis und ggf die Stabilität das Problem. Ich suche halt ein spritziges Rad mit dem man es Bergrunter krachen lassen kann, auch gern den ein oder anderen Drop fährt, was aber noch voll tourentauglich ist. 
Im Moment tendiere ich daher eher zum Jimbo und das dann etwas downgraden. Sprich leichtere Laufräder und Reifen.

Wie seht ihr das ganze


----------



## StillPad (26. Januar 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ... obwohl ich noch nix von einem gebrochenen Fanes oder Teibun hier gelesen habe.
> 
> Vorteil Teibun wäre für mich aber die Zugführung und die Option auf "bessere" Dämpferbuchsen. Optik ist auch eher meins aber das ist eher subjektiv.
> 
> @mtintel...das Jimbo wiegt offiz. 14,2 kg statt 13,0 beim Chieff. Finde ich schon recht heftig...ich bin übrigens 1,84m und fahre ein Canyon AM in M mit 600er Or-Länge. Tendentiell würde ich immer den kleineren Rahmen wählen.


Also wegen gebrochenen Rahmen musste nur in den Alutech Bereich gucken.
Beim Fanes am Hinterbau bricht die Kettenstrebe sehr gerne.
Soll aber nun in Griff sein. Hat aber bis Version 3 oder 4 gebraucht.

Liest sich für mich als ob man da zahlender Beta Tester ist. Ich mag ja den Jürgen echt gerne, aber ich will bei sowas teuren kein Tester sein zu den Preis.

Die besseren Dämpferbuchsen kannste dir ganz einfach bei Huber nachkaufen. Ist echt ein super Typ.
Habe dort auch schon welche gekauft gehabt, musste sie dann aber zurück geben weil der Dämpfer nicht ok war und ich ein anderen bekommen hatte. Jedenfalls würde ich die Dinger wiederkaufen.

Der mit den Gewicht liegt sehr stark an den verbauten Teilen.

Wenn man sich Granite 1 und Jimbo 1 anguckt sind die unterschiede 200gr.
Schon die Remote Sattelstützen machen eine Menge Gewicht aus.

Ansonsten gibs von Rose noch so ein tollen Service wo man sich ein Rad zum testen nach Hause bestellen kann für ein Wochenende.

So kann man sein bevorzugtes Modell doch noch Probefahren.

Wenns nicht passt kostet es zwar ca. 120€ aber wenn es passt wird der Betrag bei der Bestellung des späteren Rades verrechnet.

So käme man dann auf 0€ für das Testen


----------



## Xambassador (26. Januar 2015)

wenn wir hier schon vom Thema abschweifen, dann werfe ich noch das 'neue' Votec VM ein (siehe Foto). Zugverlegung erfolgt auch außen, hat im Testbericht von Bike am besten abgeschlossen, preislich im gleichen Bereich...


Weiß jemand ob man im Biketown von Rose in München die Bikes auch Probefahren kann?


----------



## Jabberwoky (26. Januar 2015)

Xambassador schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man im Biketown von Rose in München die Bikes auch Probefahren kann?


Im Showroom steht ein Granite Chief und ein Uncle Jimbo, jeweils in Größe M. Gegen Hinterlegung meines Ausweises konnte ich das Rad Probefahren. Ist zwar "nur" um das OEZ rum, aber die vielen Tiefgaragen geben einiges her zum testen. Aktuelle Liste der Ausstellungsräder in München http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/ausstellungsraeder_12_2014.vwbcwqijon.pdf

Habe mir im November ein GC 2 bestellt. Meine bestellte Ausstattung ist identisch mit der von der in der Bike 02/2015 getesteten Version. Allerdings habe ich die Orginal-Bremse gelassen, da Rose hier zu viel Aufpreis will. Die neue XT-Bremse liegt schon zuhause und wenn das Rad kommt wird es umgebaut und die Originalbremse verkauft. Das spart etwas. Laut Rose-Versand ist das Bike auch seit Freitag-Nachmittag in München, aber da ruft mich keiner an, dass ich das Rad abholen kann.

Sobald ich es in Hände halte, mache ich mal ein paar Bilder. Speziell der interne Kabelausgang unten dürfte wohl einige interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobFencer (26. Januar 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Im Showroom steht ein Granite Chief und ein Uncle Jimbo, jeweils in Größe M. Gegen Hinterlegung meines Ausweises konnte ich das Rad Probefahren. Ist zwar "nur" um das OEZ rum, aber die vielen Tiefgaragen geben einiges her zum testen. Aktuelle Liste der Ausstellungsräder in München http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/ausstellungsraeder_12_2014.vwbcwqijon.pdf
> 
> Habe mir im November ein GC 2 bestellt. Meine bestellte Ausstattung ist identisch mit der von der in der Bike 02/2015 getesteten Version. Allerdings habe ich die Orginal-Bremse gelassen, da Rose hier zu viel Aufpreis will. Die neue XT-Bremse liegt schon zuhause und wenn das Rad kommt wird es umgebaut und die Originalbremse verkauft. Das spart etwas. Laut Rose-Versand ist das Bike auch seit Freitag-Nachmittag in München, aber da ruft mich keiner an, dass ich das Rad abholen kann.
> 
> Sobald ich es in Hände halte, mache ich mal ein paar Bilder. Speziell der interne Kabelausgang unten dürfte wohl einige interessieren.



ich nehme an, du hast beide getestet.
warum hast du dich für das Granite Chief entschieden?


----------



## Jabberwoky (26. Januar 2015)

Das war für mich auch ein langer Entscheidungskampf, GC vs. UJ. Letztendlich habe ich mich für das GC entschieden, da meine Fahrkünste weder das Eine noch das Andere an die möglichen Grenzen bringen kann . Ich will nicht DH ballern oder an Enduro-Rennen teilnehmen, mir reicht zügiges Bergab. Ab und zu ein Drop oder ein bisschen "Hüpfen", mehr braucht es nicht. Wichtig ist mir eine bessere Bergauf-bzw. Tour-Performance und die sehe ich mehr beim GC. Auch das Mehrgewicht des UJ war mit entscheidend. Bei der Probefahrt in Größe M (ich bin 1,86 Groß) fühlte sich mein "Bauch" auch auf dem GC wohler als auf dem UJ.

Ich persönlich glaube das ein großer Hype um Federweg, Enduro, usw. gemacht wird. Ausschlaggebend ist jedoch das eigene Können. Was ich mit dem Rad später anstellen will und  vor allem auch kann ist für mich wichtig. Hier die richtige Selbsteinschätzung für einen selbst zu finde ist manchmal schwierig.


----------



## BobFencer (26. Januar 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Das war für mich auch ein langer Entscheidungskampf, GC vs. UJ. Letztendlich habe ich mich für das GC entschieden, da meine Fahrkünste weder das Eine noch das Andere an die möglichen Grenzen bringen kann . Ich will nicht DH ballern oder an Enduro-Rennen teilnehmen, mir reicht zügiges Bergab. Ab und zu ein Drop oder ein bisschen "Hüpfen", mehr braucht es nicht. Wichtig ist mir eine bessere Bergauf-bzw. Tour-Performance und die sehe ich mehr beim GC. Auch das Mehrgewicht des UJ war mit entscheidend. Bei der Probefahrt in Größe M (ich bin 1,86 Groß) fühlte sich mein "Bauch" auch auf dem GC wohler als auf dem UJ.
> 
> Ich persönlich glaube das ein großer Hype um Federweg, Enduro, usw. gemacht wird. Ausschlaggebend ist jedoch das eigene Können. Was ich mit dem Rad später anstellen will und  vor allem auch kann ist für mich wichtig. Hier die richtige Selbsteinschätzung für einen selbst zu finde ist manchmal schwierig.



Danke für deine Antwort.

Gleich noch eine Fragen ;-)

Wie hat sich das GC beim "reintreten" angeführt? (Antriebsneutral od. Wippen)


----------



## Jabberwoky (26. Januar 2015)

BobFencer schrieb:


> Wie hat sich das GC beim "reintreten" angeführt? (Antriebsneutral od. Wippen)


Ich bin weder Testfahrer noch habe ich die Bikeerfahrung um hier ein gültges Urteil abgeben zu können. Für mich war das Wippen kaum spürbar, also eher antriebsneutral. Aber das ist die Meinung eins Bike-Laien, bitte nicht überbewerten. Einfach selber probieren. Das Personal im Bike-Shop nimmt sich Zeit und berät gut. War zumindest im November so.


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. Januar 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Viel Gewicht steckt im LRS, der hat 2,1 Kilo, einer für Touren sollte um die 400 Gramm weniger haben. Die Kurbel hat einen Bashguard, braucht man den nicht (da man sich das Jimbo eher für Touren aufbaut wie das Granite Chief), spart man hier auch einige hundert Gramm und sollte dann unter 13,5 landen. Tendiere im Moment auch von der Größe eher zum L, auch wenn mich der Testberich jetzt sehr verunsichert hat  Und Testen kann ich das Rad nicht, komme aus dem Osten Österreichs  Daher auch mein Problem Jimbo vs Chief, könnte ich beide testen fiele mir die Entscheidung dann vermutlich leichter



Kurz mal mein Eindruck: UJ in M fand ich vom Oberrohr etwas zu kurz, deswegen wirds bei mir mit 1,84m Größe L. XL ist schon rein von den Daten her viel zu groß und mir persönlich zu unwendig.
Mein UJ wird nicht Tourenmäßig aufgebaut, aber komme rechnerisch auf 13 - 13,2kg mit Pedale und hat von den Teilen "Enduro/Bikepark-Freigabe". Das Ganze ist natürlich preislich auch nichtmehr ganz so günstig.



Flohjob schrieb:


> Beim Chief wären primär der Preis und ggf die Stabilität das Problem....



Ich denke um die Stabilität brauchst du dir keine Sorgen beim GC machen. UJ und GC sind beide Tourentauglich, nur ich denke das GC ist tourentauglicher und einfach spritziger bergauf.



Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Sobald ich es in Hände halte, mache ich mal ein paar Bilder. Speziell der interne Kabelausgang unten dürfte wohl einige interessieren.



Ich bin schonmal so frei


----------



## BobFencer (26. Januar 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Kurz mal mein Eindruck: UJ in M fand ich vom Oberrohr etwas zu kurz, deswegen wirds bei mir mit 1,84m Größe L. XL ist schon rein von den Daten her viel zu groß und mir persönlich zu unwendig.
> Mein UJ wird nicht Tourenmäßig aufgebaut, aber komme rechnerisch auf 13 - 13,2kg mit Pedale und hat von den Teilen "Enduro/Bikepark-Freigabe". Das Ganze ist natürlich preislich auch nichtmehr ganz so günstig.
> 
> 
> ...



also für mich sieht das nicht so aus als ist da ein Durchgang von dem Schlitz zum Tretlager. Kann man dass erkennen?


----------



## Jabberwoky (26. Januar 2015)

Schwer zu erkennen ob das Tretlager gegenüber diesem Scheunentor abgeschottet ist.

@DirtJumper III
Kannste mal die Kurbel ab- und das Tretlager ausbauen und dann uns berichten............. ne Spass, Danke für das Bild.

@rose Mitarbeiter
Sofern hier einer mitliest, könnte der uns diese technische Frage sicher aus erster Hand beantworten.

PS:
Heute wieder nix von meinem GC gehört. Wahrscheinlich scharen sich die Münchner Mitarbeiter um das Rad und haben ganz vor Begeisterung für das Rad vergessen mich an zu rufen   Naja, morgen vielleicht.


----------



## FloriLori (27. Januar 2015)

Also ich fände es spontan besser wenn das nicht abgedichtet ist. Dann kann die Feuchtigkeit bzw das Wasser den Rahmen Problemlos verlassen. Bislang hatte ich die Erfahrung dass ein Abdichten meiner Bikes kaum etwas bringt Feuchtigkeit kommt eh immer irgendwo rein, wichtig wäre mir, dass es schnell rauskommt. 

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das Rad kein PressFit hat?


----------



## StillPad (27. Januar 2015)

Also für mich siehts aus als ob es Pressfit hat.


----------



## FloriLori (27. Januar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also für mich siehts aus als ob es Pressfit hat.


Ja finde ich auch. Allerdings sieht es beim GC2 so aus als wäre da das Standart Shimano BSA Innenlagerverbaut. Wenn man ranzoomt auf 360° Ansicht, sieht man es ganz gut. 
Von Pressfit bin ich nicht so der Freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (27. Januar 2015)

Auf der Produktseite kann mann in der 360 Grad-Ansicht das Tretlager ranzoomen und das ist kein Pressfit.

Edith: Da war Flohjob schneller.

Heute Abend weiss ich mehr, da seht das Rad bei mir   Soeben hat die Bike-Town München angerufen, ich kann vorbei kommen und es abholen.


----------



## StillPad (27. Januar 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Auf der Produktseite kann mann in der 360 Grad-Ansicht das Tretlager ranzoomen und das ist kein Pressfit.
> 
> Edith: Da war Flohjob schneller.
> 
> Heute Abend weiss ich mehr, da seht das Rad bei mir   Soeben hat die Bike-Town München angerufen, ich kann vorbei kommen und es abholen.



Na dann erwarten wir mal dein Bericht


----------



## DirtJumper III (27. Januar 2015)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Ja finde ich auch. Allerdings sieht es beim GC2 so aus als wäre da das Standart Shimano BSA Innenlagerverbaut. Wenn man ranzoomt auf 360° Ansicht, sieht man es ganz gut.
> Von Pressfit bin ich nicht so der Freund



Rose verbaut, zumindest beim Jimbo PF-Adapter auf BSA bzw. GXP.
Wenn du das Innenlager mal falsch/schief reindrehst machst dir wenigstens nicht den Rahmen kaputt sondern nur den Adapter.


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. Januar 2015)

So Rad steht bei mir und gleich mal die Bremse umgebaut. Die Formula CR1 abgebaut und eine XT angebaut. Wenn die Formula jemand haben will, einfach melden. Wo ich an der neuen Bremse dran war auch gleich Bremse und Schalthebel mit I-Spec umgerüstet.

Beim GC2-Tretlager ist Standard Shimano BSA Innenlager verbaut, wie auch auf der Zoom-Ansicht ersichtlich. Beim UJ hat es DirtJumper III schon gepostet.

Gegenüber dem GC2 im Showroom ist die Farbe RAW meines Rades einen Tick matter. Geändert wurde auch die Führung für die Reverb und der Rahmen wurde hinter dem Kettenblatt etwas länger nach innen gedrückt. so hat auch jetzt ein größeres Kettenblatt platz. Ich mache morgen mal Fotos der Details.


----------



## FloriLori (28. Januar 2015)

Ich will FOTOS


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. Januar 2015)

Hier mal die versprochenen Fotos. Wenn noch Ansichten fehlen die Ihr gerne haben wollt, einfach Anfrage hier einstellen.



 

 



Zu Bild 2: Die Schweißnaht auf der Kettenstrebe wurde weiter nach hinten, Richtung Hinterrad verlegt. Somit ist mehr Platz für das Kettenblatt. Beim Rad im Showroom passte da grad mal ein Stück Papier dazwischen.

Zu Bild 3:
Beim Rad im Showroom waren zwei Ein- und Ausgänge in den Rahmen verbaut. Jetzt wurde auf einen reduziert und der Ausgang auch weiter nach unten verlegt. Die Leitung macht jetzt außen (im sichtbaren Bereich) keinen Bogen mehr, sondern geht einfach gerade nach oben ins Sitzrohr rein.

*Ausstattung (kursiv/ von mir angebaut)*

*Rahmen : *ROSE Granite Chief 650B, Farbe Raw, Größe L
*Gewicht : *ohne Pedale 13,3 KG
*Gabel :  *Rock Shox Pike RC 2P 150 mm
*Laufräder : *DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline ONE
*Reifen : *Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution 2.35
*Tretlager/ Kurbel : *BSA Standard/ Shimano XT 38/24 FC-M785
*Schaltwerk : *Shimano Deore XT RD-786
*Kette : *Shimano XT CN-HG95 10-fach
*Ritzelpaket : *Shimano XT CS-M771 11-36
*Schalthebel : *Shimano XT SL-M780,_ I-Spec_
*Umwerfer : *Shimano XT FD-M785
*Bremse : *_Shimano XT_
*Sattelstütze : *Rock Shox Reverb Stealth
*Sattel : *SqLab 611 Active
*Lenker : *Race Face Turbine, 0.5"
*Griffe : *ERGON GE1
*Dämpfer : *Rock Shox Monarch RT3
*Vorbau : *Race Face Turbine
*Pedale :* _Acros AFlat _


----------



## mtintel (28. Januar 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Hier mal die versprochenen Fotos. Wenn noch Ansichten fehlen die Ihr gerne haben wollt, einfach Anfrage hier einstellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Bilder, die Infos und die Ausstattungsliste. Das Gewicht (mit/ ohne Pedale) wäre noch interessant 

EDIT: Der Kettenstrebenschutz war aber nicht dabei, oder? Und welche Rahmengröße ist es?


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. Januar 2015)

Gewicht/ gestern aus dem Laden auf die Waage (mit der Formula Bremse und ohne Pedale) 13,30 KG. Rahmengröße L

Ädit:
Kettenstrebenschutz war mit dabei. Ebenso wie eine Sammlung sinnvollem Zubehör (kleines Multitool, Reifenheber, Flickzeug, Ersatzschlauch, kleine Satteltasche, kleiner Rucksack). Übergabe erfolgte wie beim Auto, mit Einweisung und Erklärung. Einfach Top gemacht..... Rose halt.

Gewicht mit XT Bremse und Pedale  kommt erst wenn ich auf Tubeless umgebaut habe.


----------



## Xambassador (28. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Fotos und Infos!
Könntest du vlt ein oder zwei Fotos vom ganzen Bike machen? weil im Konfigurator oder den Tests sind die Bikes ja immer extra in Szene gesetzt.
Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (28. Januar 2015)

Bessere Bilder bei Bedarf dann bei schönem Wetter draußen. Hier im Gästezimmer ist es zwar warm zum basteln aber sehr beengt zum Fotos machen.


----------



## CRASHER13 (28. Januar 2015)

Granite Chief 2015 hat PF30 Standard, bei dir ist auch der Adapter drin... Am Besten für diese Konfi (ausgenommen Sram/Truvativ) ist der Race Face PF30/X-Type Adapter. Zwei in einem..


----------



## montero (28. Januar 2015)

Argh...das Ding ist scharf. Ich will nun nach 7 Jahren Hardtail auf Fully umsteigen und stecke seit Monaten zwischen der Frage Ground Control und Granite Chief fest.
Im Raum Würzburg gibt es kein Alpines Gelände und kaum etwas, dass man als Berg bezeichnen kann. Man kommt mit dem Hardtail überall runter, allerdings möchte ich im Downhill etwas mehr Gas geben können. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob dafür nicht auch das Ground Control ausreicht und das Granite Chief vielleicht etwas überdimensioniert ist.
Um mal an anspruchsvollere Trailabschnitte zu gelangen, fahre ich meistens 30 bis 60 min in der Ebene. Wie fährt sich denn das Chief auf längeren Touren? Und wie gut lässt es sich damit klettern (gerade mit der 2-fach-Kurbel)?


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. Januar 2015)

Bis zu den ersten Touren wird es wohl noch etwas dauern. Diese Woche geht noch für die Umbauten drauf, nächste Woche bin ich beruflich unterwegs.
Ich mache es auch vom Wetter abhängig. Ich wohne am Stadtrand von München, wir haben hier noch Glatteis und Schnee auf den Strassen. Somit wird bei uns weiter kräftig Salz gestreut. Obwohl es ein MTB ist und nichts gegen Matsch und Dreck haben sollte, sieht es bei Streusalz doch noch  etwas anders aus. Will es mir auch nicht gleich im ersten Jahr versauen. Mir brennt es natürlich auch unter den Nägeln es aus zu probieren. Sobald mal eine längere Strecke hinter mir habe werde ich berichten.

Mein vorheriges Cube AMS 120 hatte bei 29er ein Klettergang mit 22/36. Jetzt habe ich bei 650B 24/36. Ich bin kein Kettenrechner-Profi, aber ich denke da ist kein großer Unterschied beim Antrieb spürbar. Das dritte Kettenblatt habe ich am Cube kaum bis gar nicht benutz und hätte es locker als "neuwertig" verkaufen können. Spannend wird für mich eher die unterschiedliche Geometrie und die größeren Federwege.


----------



## Timur18 (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich darf mich bald auch besitzer eines Granite Chief 2 nennen...vielleicht schon ende diese Woche
Hab gestern die Versandbestätigung von Rose in Bocholt bekommen, werde das Bike in München im Bike Town abholen.
Mal sehen ob ich auch das zubehör wie Jabberwoky bekomme. Auf jedenfall werd ich eine Federgabelpumpe gratis dazu bekommen denn das haben sie mir bei der bestellung zugesichert 

Die Vorfreude ist riesig... ist wie Weihnachten
Jetzt muß es dann nur aufhören mit dem Schnee! Will den Winter von letztem Jahr wieder als wir kein einziges mal schnee hatten


----------



## FloriLori (3. Februar 2015)

Timur18 schrieb:


> Jetzt muß es dann nur aufhören mit dem Schnee! Will den Winter von letztem Jahr wieder als wir kein einziges mal schnee hatten


ACH Quatsch!

Im Schnee biken! Ich finde das ist total geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (3. Februar 2015)

Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr denn bei welcher Körpergröße bzw. Schrittlänge bestellt?
Ich bin noch ein bisschen unschlüssig bezüglich Oberrohrlänge, weil die ja sehr sehr kurz ausfällt.


----------



## Timur18 (3. Februar 2015)

Ich bin 186cm groß und hab das bike in der Größe L bestellt. Schrittlänge kann ich die erst morgen sagen


----------



## valmal86 (3. Februar 2015)

ok, dann bleib ich ziemlich sicher bei m


----------



## underdog (5. Februar 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Schwer zu erkennen ob das Tretlager gegenüber diesem Scheunentor abgeschottet ist.
> 
> @DirtJumper III
> Kannste mal die Kurbel ab- und das Tretlager ausbauen und dann uns berichten............. ne Spass, Danke für das Bild.
> ...




Der eigentlich Schlitz wo die Leitungen rauskommen ist in dem großen Schlitz drin und nur etwas breiter als die drei Leitungen zusammen.


----------



## seele (5. Februar 2015)

also wenig potenzial damit dreck eindringen kann (?)


----------



## StillPad (5. Februar 2015)

Wofür ist dann der große Schlitz?
Verstehe den Aufbau nicht so recht.
Dann sammelt sich da ja nur Dreck drin.

Genauso blöd wie Federgabeln die eine offene Brücke in der Tauchrohreinheit haben.
Klar isses leichter, aber der Dreck klebt darin und is ganz schwer raus zu bekommen.
Und die Gewichtsersparnis bringt auch nix wenn der Dreck drin klebt


----------



## crymo99 (6. Februar 2015)

Hello,
Greetings from Slovakia 

First of all let me apologize, for not speaking German, but I read through this thread with help of google translate.
I'm currently waiting for my Granite chief 1 (almost full XT+Pike), but i'm still bit worried regarding the sizing of the bike.I'm 184 cm tall and 85 cm is crotch size and I have ordered size L with 60mm turbine stem - witch little worries me after i read review stating that frame is small, and 185 cm people should go for XL. My bike expected delivery is 14.4.2015 so I have probably some time to change my mind about sizing.

Timur18, Jabberwoky: I see that you both ordered L size, both being 186 cm tall. What stem size are you using ? Don't you find the frame small ? Would XL with 5 0mm stem be too much for 184 cm? Thank you very much for your toughs.

I'm even considering to make small trip - it's 600km from my town to Munich...


----------



## Timur18 (6. Februar 2015)

So heute hab ich nun mein bike in München abgeholt.An Zubehör hab ich ein Rucksack und eine federgabelpumpe gratis dazu bekommen.Die Mitarbeiter waren sehr freundlich und haben mir alles genau erklärt. Das Logo und die ganzen Schriftzüge sind um einiges dunkler geworden... Sieht gut aus, aber mir hat es am Prototypen besser gefallen, außerdem wäre es nett gewesen, wenn man auf sowas hingewiesen wird bei der Bestellung. Am Rahmen hab ich daheim dann festgestellt das man da etwas sauberer arbeiten hätte können! Ist nicht wirklich schlimm nur Kleinigkeiten wie Kratzer oder einer Schweißnaht die nicht richtig glatt geflext worden ist.
Nun warte ich bis die Temperatur mal wieder im Plus Bereich ist.... Freu mich schon riesig!


----------



## Timur18 (6. Februar 2015)

An dem Schlitz kann ich wirklich nicht erkennen wo da Dreck rein kommen soll! Wenn morgen zeit ist werd ich davon ein Bild machen für euch


----------



## Jabberwoky (7. Februar 2015)

So meine Umbauten sind abgeschlossen Jetzt könnte ich ne Runde drehen, wenn .... ja wenn das mist kalte Wetter mit Salz auf der Strasse nicht wäre.....

Umbauten:

Bremsen gegen Shimano XT in silber getauscht. Die beiligenden Bremsen konnte ich für 90€ hier im Bikemarkt verkaufen. Somit hat mich die Aufrüstung auf Shimano XT 40€ gekostet
Schalthebel mit I-Spec-B aufgerüstet.
Lenker gegen eine Syntace Carbon High 10 760mm 12° ausgetauscht. Kosten nagelneu hier im Bikemarkt für 139€. Der RaceFace Turbine wird verkauft. Wer interesse hat kann sich bei mir melden
Schlauch raus, Umbau auf Tubeless. Sehr einfach zu machen. Felgendichtband ist schon aufgeklebt, die beiliegenden Tubelessventile einsetzen, Dichtmilch dazu fertig. Reifen "ploppt" wie beim Autoreifen auf die Felge. Alles sofort dicht, kein Nachbessern notwendig.
Jetzt wird erst mal gefahren sobald es geht. Weitere geplante Umbauten sind die tristen schwarzen Schalt- und Bremsleitungen gegen Blaue austauschen. Dann mal weiter sehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (11. Februar 2015)

Timur18 schrieb:


> An dem Schlitz kann ich wirklich nicht erkennen wo da Dreck rein kommen soll! Wenn morgen zeit ist werd ich davon ein Bild machen für euch



Wie siehts denn mit den Bildern aus?


----------



## Timur18 (11. Februar 2015)

So heute vormittag schnell ein paar Bilder vom Bike geschossen 
hoffe das man es gut erkennen kann, aber ich denke nicht das da großartig Schmutz in den Rahmen gelangt.


----------



## Timur18 (11. Februar 2015)

Und hier hab ich noch ein paar Bilder vom Schmuckstück


----------



## StillPad (11. Februar 2015)

Timur18 schrieb:


> So heute vormittag schnell ein paar Bilder vom Bike geschossen
> hoffe das man es gut erkennen kann, aber ich denke nicht das da großartig Schmutz in den Rahmen gelangt.



Sehr schön, also doch nicht so ein schlimmes Desaster wie zuerst vermutet wurde.
Schön isses zwar trotzdem nicht, aber ich denke man kann damit zu leben.

Täusche ich mich oder kann man den schwarzen Zug Halter auch an das andere Gewinde schrauben?


----------



## Timur18 (11. Februar 2015)

Nein, ich denke das wird nicht funktionieren, da der winkel dann zu heftig wäre.


----------



## rumag (11. Februar 2015)

Sicher, daß der Zughalter mit dem Tretlagergehäuse verschraubt ist? Nicht das nur die zwei Halbschalen miteinander verschraubt sind.


----------



## Timur18 (11. Februar 2015)

Ja das ist richtig die 2 halbschalen sind miteinander verschraubt, aber nicht mit dem Tretlager. Warum am Tretlager noch ein Gewinde drin ist kann ich net sagen.


----------



## StillPad (11. Februar 2015)

Ahja gut zu wissen.
Also sichert der Halter nur die Züge vom vorn wiederreinrutschen in Rahmen.

Ich denke mal das Gewinde hat 2 Nutzen.
1. Wasser im Tretlager abfließen lassen.
2. Eine Möglichkeit eine weitere Führung anzuschrauben.


----------



## piilu (11. Februar 2015)

Das Gewinde ist doch an so gut wie jedem Rahmen. Wie schon gesagt in erster Linie damit sich kein Wasser im Tretlager sammelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitro001 (13. Februar 2015)

An die Besitzer:
Sind bei der XT- Bremse die IceTec Scheiben dabei, oder die normalen XT- Scheiben ohne Alukern? Und könnt ihr mal bitte nachmessen, welchen Durchmesser die Variostütze hat?
Habt ihr die Pike als Solo oder Dual Air konfiguriert und könnt vielleicht mal einen kleinen Fahrbericht schreiben, wie das Bike klettert?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. Februar 2015)

Ob die IceTec Scheiben dabei sind kann ich nicht sagen, da ich selber umgerüstet habe. Die Formula-Scheiben habe ich jetzt mal bewusst belassen, da ich beim letzten Rad eben mit den XT-Scheiben Probleme (starkes Rubbeln am Vorderrad) hatte. Kostenmäßig ist die Umrüstung durch Rose auch etwas teuer. Hab mir einen Satz XT-Bremsen für 130€ geholt und die verbaute Formula Bremse hier im Bikemarkt für 90€ vertickt.

Reverb-Sattelstütze hat 31,6 mm.

Rock Shox Federgabel 2014 Pike RC 2P 15/100 150 mm Tapered
Den Aufpreis von 68€ habe ich mir gegönnt, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich die Absenkfunktion jemals benötigt. Mann wird sehen. Bin kein Gabelprofi, aber SoloAir sind wohl beide. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ich die Standard nicht von 150 auf 100 absenken kann.

Fahrbericht gibts noch keinen von meiner Seite: berufliche eingespannt, dann war ich ne Woche krank und jetzt ist das Wetter immer noch nicht so, dass sie kein Salz auf Strasse schmeissen. Sobald das besser wird kann ich was dazu schreiben.


----------



## Timur18 (15. Februar 2015)

Hab mir auch die Dual 2P gegönnt. Bin kein Fachmann, aber hab mal gegoogelt und laut verschiede Bilder die ich gesehen hab sind das die IceTec Bremsen. 
Da ich auf besseres Wetter nicht mehr warten konnte mußte ich schon ne kl. Tour mit dem Bike  fahren... War richtig geil und Fahrrad fahren im Schnee, wenn alles weiß ist kann richtig schön sein! Bin aber nur flaches Gelände gefahren, da ich am Start einer Saison immer etwas Knie Probleme hab und ich da etwas langsamer machen muss.
Zu den kletter Eigenschaften kann ich daher noch nichts sagen. Sorry


----------



## nitro001 (15. Februar 2015)

Trotzdem dankeschön.
Die Ice Tec Scheiben haben eine Sandwichbauweise, außen und innen Stahl, in der Mitte ein Alukern (erkennt man wenn man sich die Scheibe von vorne Anschaut, dass sie dreiteilig ist).


----------



## Timur18 (16. Februar 2015)

nitro001 schrieb:


> Trotzdem dankeschön.
> Die Ice Tec Scheiben haben eine Sandwichbauweise, außen und innen Stahl, in der Mitte ein Alukern (erkennt man wenn man sich die Scheibe von vorne Anschaut, dass sie dreiteilig ist).



Also hab heute als ich wieder unterwegs war mal genauer auf die Scheiben geschaut. Die Scheiben sind dreiteilig.


----------



## Timur18 (16. Februar 2015)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom schlauchlos fahren? Mantel + Felge sind ja Tubless fähig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (16. Februar 2015)

Probiers aus 
Schlauch raus, Dichtmilch rein und die beiliegenden Ventile einschrauben (sofern DT Swiss Felgen), Luft rein und gut ists.

Alles ohne Probleme zu installieren, ohne gefrickel mit ist dicht ..... ist nicht  dicht ...... ist dicht  ..... ist nicht dicht. Beim Aufpumpen macht es plopp und der Reifen ist dicht. Empfehlenswert ist ein Kompressor, geht wahrscheinlich auch mit Fußpumpe, aber mit Kompressor erst recht easy. Als Dichtmilch verwende ich Stan´s Notube. Nachteil ist allerdings das Nachfüllen alle 2-3 Monate der Dichtmilch. Mir ist es aber den Aufwand wert.

Vom Fahren her gibt es mir die Sicherheit, dass ich ein Schaden in der Lauffläche während der Fahrt wahrscheinlich gar nicht bemerke. Für Schäden an den Seitenkarkassen (Beschädigung durch spitze Steine) habe ich für den Notfall immer einen Schlauch mit dabei. Auch wenn es Gewichtsmässig eigentlich nicht viel bringt, habe ich doch das Gefühl das der Antritt mit Tubeless agiler ist.

PS:
Wo wohnst Du denn, eventuell können wir mal eine gemeinsame kleine Ausfahrt machen, so Granite Chief im Doppelpack ;-)


----------



## Timur18 (17. Februar 2015)

Ja das sind die dt swiss M1700 Two Felgen. Also muß ich nur die Ventile wechseln? Kein felgenband oder ähnl.? Werd mir die Milch demnächst mal bestellen... das wäre klasse....wohne in der Nähe von Ulm. Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Jabberwoky (17. Februar 2015)

Ich habe zwar die XM 1501 SPLINE ONE aber das sollte das gleiche bei Dir sein. Dichtband ist/war schon installiert. Bei Gelegenheit kannst Du Dir ein Felgendichtband mit 25mm Breite besorgen, für künftige Reparaturen. Es muss nicht das Originale von DT Swiss sein. Die Tubeless-Ventile sind ja beim Rad dabei.

Treffen diskutieren wir dann per PM.


----------



## dinks (28. Februar 2015)

Foto vom Test in München


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. Februar 2015)

Das war wohl etwas frisch, so ohne Handschuhe. Oder haste Dich nur im Parkhaus vom Mona rum getrieben.

Mich würde die Treppe innerhalb des Mona reizen, vom Parkhaus-Ausgang zum Laden runter...........


----------



## Ridecanyon (3. März 2015)

Hat schon jemand ein GC in Schwarz/Pink und kann Fotos davon machen? War mit meiner besseren Hälfte vor ca. 2 Wochen in München und da haben wir gleich vor Ort eines bestellt. Offensichtlich haben hier die meisten aber ja das Raw genommen, was mir persönlich viiiel besser gefallen hätte (hab ja auch ein Canyon in Raw)


----------



## Jabberwoky (7. März 2015)

Heute meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem Granite Chief auf meinem Hometrail. Ich vergleiche hier mit meinem vorigen Cube AMS mit 120er Federweg. Ich bin auch kein Profitester, dazu fehlt mir die Erfahrung. Das was ich hier schreibe ist meine persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Rad.

Pedalieren (Forstweg)
Den Dämpfer auf "Pedal" gestellt, kein eklatantes Wippen feststellbar. Das Rad gibt ordentlich Gas. Ich merke keinen Unterschied zum meinem vorigen Cube.  Vortrieb und Antrieb ist gut. Hier gibt es für mich nichts zu meckern. Den Dämpfer auf "Lock" gesellt, kein Wippen mehr merkbar.

Uphill (sehr kurzer Test, Hometrail bietet hier nicht viel)
Auch beim Bergauf auf "Pedal" gelassen. Zieht den Berg rauf wie eine eins. Kein negativer Unterschied zum 29er Cube fest stellbar, aber auch nicht besser wie das Cube.  Eine steile kurze Rampe ist auf dem Hometrail vorhanden, hier hebt beim 2x10 Antrieb im Klettergang das Vorderrad schneller ab wie bei meinem Cube. Durch weitere Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne aber in den Griff zu bekommen. Eventuell bringt hier die Gabelabsenkung auch den gewünschten Erfolg, hatte ich aber leider nicht probiert. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich daran denken die Gabel ab zu senken.
Gesamturteil Uphill, gefühlt eine Tick besser wie das Cube. Die 2x10 Schaltung reicht aus, der Klettergang ist vergleichbar wie bei 3x10 mit 29er Laufrad.

Downhill:
Ist leider nur eine kurze steile Abfahrt drin auf dem Trail. Aber hier spielt das Rad sein Stärke aus. Mit dem Cube bin ich da immer runter "geeiert". Heute sicher runter gekommen und konnte sogar beim dritten Anlauf mit ordentlich Gas den Steilhang runter düsen. Mit dem Cube hätte ich mich das nicht getraut. Liegt aber auch am Fahrer und ist nicht zwingend dem Rad zu zu schreiben ;-)
Kurzfazit Downhill
Die Geometrie vermittel mir subjektiv mehr Sicherheit wie das Cube.

Ich hatte Bedenken zu den 2x10, ob mir da nicht doch ein Gang "fehlt" und ob das Rad wirklich im Downhill besser wie das Cube ist. Beide Bedenken konnte ich für mich heute zu den Akten legen. Für mich war das der richtige Kauf.

Nachdem für morgen nochmal schönes Wetter angesagt ist, geht es nochmal auf die Hometrails im Ebersberger Forst. Wenn es dann wieder richtig Frühling ist, geht es ab in die Berge..... Tegernsee .... Samerberg .... Achtung ich komme ;-)

Ädit:
Bilder von Heute hinzugefügt:


----------



## valmal86 (16. März 2015)

Hi Leute,

gehöre auch "bald" zu den Besitzern eines Granite Chief!!! 

Jetzt hab ich noch die ein oder andere Frage. 

Wurden bei euch die Tubelessventile mitgeliefert? Ich habe auf den EX1501 upgegradet und ein Rose Mitarbeiter sagt die sind nicht dabei. Weiters haben die Leute, die das Rad in München geholt haben ja anscheinen Dämpferpumpe, Kettenstrebenschutz und einen Rucksack bekommen.

Also was ist dabei, was nicht wenn man online bestellt? 

THX


----------



## christian_h (16. März 2015)

Also ich habe nicht online bestellt, sondern in Bocholt. Dazu gab es jetzt nichts, aber du bekommst einen 10% Custom-Made Rabatt auf alles, was du zur Bestellung dazupackst. Eventuell gibt es ja die Pumpe/Kettenstrebenschutz/Rucksack dann, wenn du es persönlich abholst.

Was dann insgesamt im Lieferumfang dabei ist, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Timur18 (16. März 2015)

Also der kettenstrebenschutz ist glaub serienmäßig dabei. Auf den Rucksack kannst du Pfeifen der ist nicht zu gebrauchen! Bei der Bestellung würde ich erwähnen das du auch eine Dämpferpumpe benötigst und da kannst ja dann fragen ob man da was preislich machen kann. Bei mir hat er gleich vorne weg schon gesagt das ich die umsonst bekomme und falls ich das online dann bestelle soll ich einfach in Bocholt anrufen und das erwähnen, damit die das dann auch in dein Paket mit rein tun. (War in München)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (16. März 2015)

Hab alles in München gemacht (Beratung, bestellen, abholen). Der Verkäufer ist wohl nicht mehr in München, war ein Mitarbeiter  aus Bocholt der in München ausgeholfen hat. Alles Beiwerk habe ich beim Abholen des Rades bekommen. 

So schlimm ist der Rucksack nun auch wieder nicht. Ist halt ne festere Plastiktüte in Rucksackformat. Utensilien für 1/2-1 Tagestour passt da gut rein. Viel Wiegen sollte es also nicht viel, sonst wird er schnell unbequem. Ersetzt auf keinen Fall einen guten Bike-Rucksack, aber für den schnellen Einsatz ausreichend.

Wenn Du eine Dämpferpumpe raus handelst, achte drauf das die ein Doppelventil hat. Sonst entweicht zuviel Luft beim Abschrauben der Pumpe. Die Orginal Rockshox hat so ein Ventil übrigens nicht. Viel Spass beim handeln und vor Allem mit Deinem neuen Rad.


----------



## dinks (18. März 2015)

Meine Lieferung ist heute angekommen
Zusätzlich gabs: Kettenstrebenschutz, Rucksack, Tubeless Ventile, kleine Kratzer im Rahmen (Verpackung war bissl ramponiert - bietet auch rel. wenig Schutz) und Conti Trail King statt den bestellten Nobby Nic...:/


----------



## Timur18 (18. März 2015)

dinks schrieb:


> Meine Lieferung ist heute angekommen
> Zusätzlich gabs: Kettenstrebenschutz, Rucksack, Tubeless Ventile, kleine Kratzer im Rahmen (Verpackung war bissl ramponiert - bietet auch rel. wenig Schutz) und Conti Trail King statt den bestellten Nobby Nic...:/


Das mit den Kratzern würd ich melden! Hab ich auch gemacht! Bei mir gibt's den ersten Service aufs haus. Darf eigentlich nicht passieren! Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich auch das GC und das UJ bestellt... Bin mal gespannt wie die ankommen


----------



## Timur18 (18. März 2015)

Ps: viel Spaß mit dem Teil... Bin super zufrieden damit!! Mittlerweile kann ich auch sagen das ich kein wippen beim klettern hab


----------



## Ridecanyon (18. März 2015)

Das meiner Freundin lässt noch auf sich warten, seit heute ist der eigentliche Montagetermin 25.03. um vier Wochen verschoben...


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. März 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Das meiner Freundin lässt noch auf sich warten, seit heute ist der eigentliche Montagetermin 25.03. um vier Wochen verschoben...



warte auch schon seit 4 Wochen auf mein Jimbo und der Termin hat sich jetzt auch um 3Wochen nach hinten verschoben


----------



## valmal86 (18. März 2015)

wo kann ich den Montagetermin anschauen? Bei meiner Bestellung im Kundenkonto find ich das nirgends.


----------



## valmal86 (18. März 2015)

dinks schrieb:


> Meine Lieferung ist heute angekommen
> Zusätzlich gabs: Kettenstrebenschutz, Rucksack, Tubeless Ventile, kleine Kratzer im Rahmen (Verpackung war bissl ramponiert - bietet auch rel. wenig Schutz) und Conti Trail King statt den bestellten Nobby Nic...:/



Mach bitte mal ein Foto von den Kratzern, damit wir ein Bild davon haben wie groß die sind.


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. März 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> wo kann ich den Montagetermin anschauen? Bei meiner Bestellung im Kundenkonto find ich das nirgends.


 
Rechts neben deiner bestellung auf das kleine + klicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (18. März 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Rechts neben deiner bestellung auf das kleine + klicken



joa, da kommt bei mir voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 7 Wochen. Aber Montagetermin steht nirgends  Oder meint ihr auch das?


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. März 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> joa, da kommt bei mir voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 7 Wochen. Aber Montagetermin steht nirgends  Oder meint ihr auch das?



Bei mir steht dort: "Produktion erfolgt voraussichtlich in ca. 3 Wochen (dieser Termin ist unverbindlich und kann sich noch ändern)"


----------



## Timur18 (18. März 2015)

Der Montagetermin steht eigentlich in der Email die man bekommt. Im I-net kann man verfolgen was der nächste Schritt ist. Würde auch gern Bilder von den Kratzern sehen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. März 2015)

Timur18 schrieb:


> Der Montagetermin steht eigentlich in der Email die man bekommt. Im I-net kann man verfolgen was der nächste Schritt ist.



Schriftlich hab ich den 25.03 als Montagetermin. Auf der Homepage steht bei mir jetzt "Auftrag in bearbeitung" und wenn ich auf das + klick dann steht da "Produktion voraussichtlich in 3Wochen".
Also kann ich davon ausgehen das sich mein Termin (25.03) um 3 Wochen verschiebt, oder für was stehen die 3Wochen?


----------



## Ridecanyon (19. März 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Schriftlich hab ich den 25.03 als Montagetermin. Auf der Homepage steht bei mir jetzt "Auftrag in bearbeitung" und wenn ich auf das + klick dann steht da "Produktion voraussichtlich in 3Wochen".
> Also kann ich davon ausgehen das sich mein Termin (25.03) um 3 Wochen verschiebt, oder für was stehen die 3Wochen?


Genau das gleiche beim Bike meiner Freundin...


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. März 2015)

Ich hatte sogar vor zwei Wochen dort angerufen wegen einer Änderung, und hab dann nach dem Montagetermin gefragt. Da meinte der gute Herr das alles so bleibt wie es mir schriftlich gegeben wurde, also jetzt noch drei Wochen warten wäre schon hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinks (20. März 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Mach bitte mal ein Foto von den Kratzern, damit wir ein Bild davon haben wie groß die sind.


Sind jetzt nicht die Welt, aber doch recht present: 






Das ist so der auffälligste.


----------



## valmal86 (20. März 2015)

Also das find ich nicht gut  Ist am Übergang Oberrohr zum Steuerrohr oder?

Die sollten die Räder halt schon besser verpacken. Oder natürlich die Spedition spielte Tetris oder so...


----------



## dinks (20. März 2015)

Vom oberrohr zum sitzrohr. Fällt sofort ins Auge. Habs etz Rose mal geschrieben.


----------



## nitro001 (20. März 2015)

An diejenigen die schon fleißig fahren, Pike mit Absenkung oder überflüssig?


----------



## Jabberwoky (20. März 2015)

dinks schrieb:


> Sind jetzt nicht die Welt, aber doch recht present: Das ist so der auffälligste.


Hässliche Kratzer. Vor allem an der Stelle so präsent. Gleich beim Empfang des Rades monieren. Zumindest von der Spedition den Transportschaden bei der Übernahme bestätigen lassen. Wie willst Du sonst beweisen, dass das Rad so bei Dir angekommen ist. 
Allerdings am Ende der Saison fallen die evtl. gar nicht mehr auf (je nachdem wie Du mit Deinem Rad räuberst) 



nitro001 schrieb:


> An diejenigen die schon fleißig fahren, Pike mit Absenkung oder überflüssig?


Bisherige subjektive Entscheidung meinerseits -> überflüssig, kann man drauf verzichten.

Allerdings noch keine längeren Rampen gefahren. Die am Hometrail sind rechts kurz und und da konnte ich keinen gravierenden positiven Effekt merken. Außer das das Vorderrad marginal später das steigen beginnt. Bekommt man aber genau so gut durch Gewichtsverlagerung in Griff.


----------



## Timur18 (20. März 2015)

Bisher hab's ich's auch nur einmal benutzt, aber wenn der Schnee im allgäu Weg ist denke ich das ich es dort gut gebrauchen kann!für kurze Berg auf Weg lohnt es sich nicht, aber bei einem längeren Anstieg würde ich es schon empfehlen.


nitro001 schrieb:


> An diejenigen die schon fleißig fahren, Pike mit Absenkung oder überflüssig?[/QUOTE


----------



## valmal86 (4. April 2015)

wie gehts denen die schon eins haben??  vertreibt uns doch ein bisschen die zeit mit fotos, berichten und und und


----------



## Jabberwoky (4. April 2015)

Erst war das Mist-Wetter mit Schnee usw., jetzt hat der Sturm auch noch meine Hometrails versperrt. Alle naselang liegt ein Baum quer, absteigen und drüber tragen. Macht nicht wirklich Laune. Auch den Kopf einziehen wenn es irgendwo noch knarzt, ist nicht prickelnd. Immer mit der Gewissheit, das zahlste alles selber wenn was passiert. Die Bayerische Staatsforste haben die Wälder hier noch nicht freigegeben, somit keine Versicherung von der Seite. Trotzdem werde ich morgen weder losziehen, gibt eventuell ein paar Fotos von. 
Am Dienstag bis Freitag bin ich Nähe Salzburg und dann gehts das erste mal so richtig bergauf. Dann sehen wir mal was es zu berichten gibt.


----------



## valmal86 (4. April 2015)

jeah  wo in salzburg bist du? viel spaß auf jeden fall


----------



## Ridecanyon (5. April 2015)

Haben gestern das Granite Chief meiner Freundin in München abgeholt. Haben damals das ausgestellte getestet (Größe M), das hat super gepasst. An ihrem Bike wurde aber statt der Reverb mit 125mm wie am Ausstellungsbike die mit 150mm eingebaut (wurde vom Mitarbeiter konfiguriert). Die ist in der maximalen Position jetzt minimal zu hoch. Wie kulant ist Rose da mit dem Austausch und vor allem: schicken die einem das Austauschteil auch zum selbst tauschen zu? Keinen Bock, nochmals deswegen nach München zu fahren geschweige denn es einzuschicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seele (5. April 2015)

frag rose (?)


----------



## Ridecanyon (5. April 2015)

seele schrieb:


> frag rose (?)


Klar machen wir das, nur erstens is Ostern und zweitens is es ja immer gut, Erfahrungen anderer zu kennen. Ist das nicht der Sinn eines Forums?


----------



## seele (5. April 2015)

ja schon,aber genaueres (und richtiges) wirst du nur von rose erfahren


----------



## valmal86 (5. April 2015)

ok... als ich im dezember in münchen war, war am ausstellungsrad die 150er verbaut...


----------



## Jabberwoky (5. April 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Wie kulant ist Rose da mit dem Austausch und vor allem: schicken die einem das Austauschteil auch zum selbst tauschen zu? Keinen Bock, nochmals deswegen nach München zu fahren geschweige denn es einzuschicken...


Bei mir hat der SQLab-Sattel nicht gepasst (war zu schmal). Der Mitarbeiter bot mir an den neuen Tausch-Sattel in der Filiale abzuholen oder er sendet diesen mir zu. Ich hatte mich für die Abholung entschieden. Also alles easy....



valmal86 schrieb:


> jeah  wo in salzburg bist du? viel spaß auf jeden fall


Ich bin immer mit Wohnmobil unterwegs. Frau und Hund sind auch immer mit dabei. Werden wohl diesmal zum Mondsee (Campingplatz) fahren. Von München aus eine überschaubare Anfahrt. 

@All
Heute wieder mal auf den Hometrails im Ebersberger Forst rum gedüst. Direkt im Fichtenwald war das aber nur ein gehoppe wegen den umgstürzten Bäumen. Die könnten den Wald auch mal aufgeräumt uns MTB'lern überlassen. 



 

 



So sahen die Trails heute teilweise aus. Hauptsächlich im Fichtenwaldbestand.




Darum heißt der *Eber*sberger Forst so.


----------



## Ridecanyon (6. April 2015)

Sind bei euch Rahmenschutz-Aufkleber angebracht worden? Entgegen vorheriger Nachfrage bei Rose ist kein einziger am Rahmen. Werden wir auch noch mal "nachhaken"...


----------



## locke_lancelot (6. April 2015)

Ich kann nur fürs Uncle Jimbo sprechen, und dort war auch nichts drauf. Hab direkt nach der Abholung welche draufgemacht (AMS Frame Guard)


----------



## Ridecanyon (6. April 2015)

Naja hätte kein Problem damit, selbst welche drauf zu machen. Aus diesem Grund hab ich vor Auslieferung nachgefragt, ob welche drauf sind. Antwort war "ja"


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. April 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Ich kann nur fürs Uncle Jimbo sprechen, und dort war auch nichts drauf. Hab direkt nach der Abholung welche draufgemacht (AMS Frame Guard)


Dasselbe kann ich fürs GC bestätigen. Da war kein Rahmenschutzkleber drauf. Habe auch gleich welche drauf gemacht. 

Der Kettenstrebenrahmenschutz (Schaumstoff) war allerdings schon drauf. Vielleicht wurde das bei der Anfrage verwechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (6. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der SQLab-Sattel nicht gepasst (war zu schmal). Der Mitarbeiter bot mir an den neuen Tausch-Sattel in der Filiale abzuholen oder er sendet diesen mir zu. Ich hatte mich für die Abholung entschieden. Also alles easy....
> 
> Ich bin immer mit Wohnmobil unterwegs. Frau und Hund sind auch immer mit dabei. Werden wohl diesmal zum Mondsee (Campingplatz) fahren. Von München aus eine überschaubare Anfahrt.
> 
> ...



Haben die wenigstens Platz für dich gemacht? 




locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Ich kann nur fürs Uncle Jimbo sprechen, und dort war auch nichts drauf. Hab direkt nach der Abholung welche draufgemacht (AMS Frame Guard)



Ich bitte um ein Foto davon, falls du einen am Unterrohr hast, weil ich bin mir noch recht unschlüssig welchen Aufkleber ich nehme da er recht unauffällig sein soll und die meisten glänzen bzw. eine Struktur wie der AMS haben.


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. April 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Haben die wenigstens Platz für dich gemacht?


Ich vermute Du meinst das letzte Bild mit der Rotte Wildschweine. 
Nein, Sie mussten mir nicht Platz machen da

genau an der Stelle wo das Rad steht die Wildruhezone beginnt. Als verantwortungsvoller Biker akzeptiere ich solch ein Durchfahrtsverbot und umfahre diese Ruhezonen. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass sich die Biker dran halten, die Wanderer/Spaziergänger eher weniger.
wenn es keine Ruhezone wäre, würde ich trotzdem jedem empfehlen bei den Wildschweinen auf genügend Abstand zu gehen und vor allem halten. Das sind und bleiben Wildtiere die auch gegen den Menschen ihr Terrain verteidigen. Unterschätzt auch nicht die Geschwindigkeit der Tiere. Die können im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes trotz 150-200 KG Lebendgewicht _sauschnell_ sein.



DirtJumper III schrieb:


> ....., weil ich bin mir noch recht unschlüssig welchen Aufkleber ich nehme da er recht unauffällig sein soll und die meisten glänzen bzw. eine Struktur wie der AMS haben.


Ich habe bei meinem RAW-Rahmen die 3M Lack Schutz Folie Meterware 120mm breit x 2000mm - transparent (PU 8591E) verwendet. Gibts in der Bucht und bei dem großen Versandhaus. Ob die Folie bei einem farbigen Rahmen glänzt kann ich nicht sagen. Auf dem RAW ist die Folie erst so aus 20-30 cm Entfernung erkennbar.


----------



## DirtJumper III (6. April 2015)

Auf genau die hatte ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen. Ausprobieren kann mans ja, runter gehts immer wieder 
Kann man auch ziemlich gut doppellagig als Kettenstrebenschutz verwenden wie hier


----------



## valmal86 (6. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Werden wohl diesmal zum Mondsee (Campingplatz) fahren.


Mondsee ist schon ein nettes Plätzchen. Hoffentlich kommst du zum biken, es schneit ganz schön auf den bergen hier in österreich  Ski mitnehmen wär warscheinlich schlauer


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. April 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommst du zum biken, es schneit ganz schön auf den bergen hier in österreich  Ski mitnehmen wär warscheinlich schlauer


.... nachdem es auch hier in München schon schneit werden wir den Kurzurlaub wohl auf Pfingsten verschieben. Wenn ich unbedingt frieren möchte, kann ich mich auch nackt in den Garten setzen (sagt meine Frau) ....


----------



## locke_lancelot (8. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem RAW-Rahmen die 3M Lack Schutz Folie Meterware 120mm breit x 2000mm - transparent (PU 8591E) verwendet. Gibts in der Bucht und bei dem großen Versandhaus. Ob die Folie bei einem farbigen Rahmen glänzt kann ich nicht sagen. Auf dem RAW ist die Folie erst so aus 20-30 cm Entfernung erkennbar.


 
Hab mir jetzt zum testen auch mal nen meter davon bestellt. Hab zwar das Unterrohr schon mit dem AMS Zeugs abgeklebt, aber wollte nochmal was anderes testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (8. April 2015)

Ich bin schonmal auf eurer Feedback gespannt.
Das Stück auf der Kettenstrebe auf dem letzten Bild sieht jedenfalls deutlich dicker aus aus die 0,3mm Folie bei Ama.


----------



## Jabberwoky (9. April 2015)

Nachdem das Wetter heute Frühling pur versprüht, habe ich den heutigen Tag für eine erste Bergtour (Bad Feilnbach) genutzt. Für den Anfang belasse ich es bei 650 Höhenmeter für den Saisonbeginn. Allerdings sind da zwei steile Rampen drin, wo ich die Absenkung der Gabel testen konnte.

Bergauf habe ich den Dämpfer in "Pedal" Stellung eingestellt. Damit fahre ich eigentlich alles was eben und bergauf ist. Ein Wippen oder Schaukeln im Hinterbau ist für mich nicht erkennbar. Alles bleibt ruhig und ich kann mich auf das Hochtreten konzentrieren. Die erste steile Rampe ist ca. 400m lang und da habe ich vor der Anfahrt die Gabel abgesenkt. Gefühlt ging es mit der abgesenkten Gabel etwas besser, da das Vorderrad etwas später das Steigen beginnt. Bei der zweiten Rampe habe ich die Absenkung bewusst weg gelassen um einen Unterschied für mich fest zu stellen. Naja, das nicht Steigen des Vorderrades habe ich hier durch Gewichtsverlagerung erreicht. Ein klar erkennbarer Vorteil der Absenkung ist für mich nicht spürbar. Außerdem oben angekommen muss man dran denken die Absenkung wieder raus zu nehmen. Die 68€ Mehrkosten hätte ich mir sparen können. Die Kletterfähigkeit des Rades unterscheidet sich kaum vom meinem vorigen CUBE AMS120, alles eine Frage der Kondition. Lediglich der Klettergang bei den Shimano 2x10 ist für mich alter Mann etwas lang. Ich werde mich mal nach einem 40-42 Zusatzritzel umschauen. Hätte da das "Versägeblatt" von "Trickstuff" im Auge.

Bergab mit dem Rad ist die wahre Freude. Meine Komfortzone hat sich mit dem Rad bereits bei der ersten Trailpassage deutlich nach vorne geschoben, d.h. ich fühle mich hier mit den Granite Chief sicher und stabil, wo ich mit den Cube schon ins "schwitzen" gekommen bin. Wurzelpassagen, Steinabsätze, Steinfelder ... braap einfach drüber rauschen. Das macht Laune und entlohnt doppelt für den Aufstieg.

Noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## valmal86 (9. April 2015)

uiuiui... meine Vorfreude steigt und steigt und steigt  nur noch 4 wochen


----------



## Ridecanyon (9. April 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Haben gestern das Granite Chief meiner Freundin in München abgeholt. Haben damals das ausgestellte getestet (Größe M), das hat super gepasst. An ihrem Bike wurde aber statt der Reverb mit 125mm wie am Ausstellungsbike die mit 150mm eingebaut (wurde vom Mitarbeiter konfiguriert). Die ist in der maximalen Position jetzt minimal zu hoch. Wie kulant ist Rose da mit dem Austausch und vor allem: schicken die einem das Austauschteil auch zum selbst tauschen zu? Keinen Bock, nochmals deswegen nach München zu fahren geschweige denn es einzuschicken...


Also, Rose hat sich auch hier sehr kulant gezeigt, es wird eine neue reverb geschickt, allerdings erst in KW 19 aufgrund Lieferschwierigkeiten. Aber für uns so total in Ordnung! Auch den fehlenden Unterrohrschutz schicken sie nach! 

Anbei mal noch ein Bild.


----------



## boarderking (9. April 2015)

.


----------



## Ridecanyon (11. April 2015)

Ist bei euch, sofern ihr XT-Shifter habt, auch die Ganganzeige montiert? Früher war da doch immer noch ein Deckel direkt dabei, gibt's sowas nicht mehr? Bei meinem Canyon mit SLX waren gar keine Anzeigen verbaut...


----------



## Jabberwoky (11. April 2015)

Soweit ich mich erinnere war die Ganganzeige mit verbaut. Ein zusätzlicher Deckel war bei Lieferung des Rades nicht dabei. 

Die Ganganzeige wurde dann von mir mit dem I-Spec-B-Adapter ausgetauscht.


----------



## Ridecanyon (11. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere war die Ganganzeige mit verbaut. Ein zusätzlicher Deckel war bei Lieferung des Rades nicht dabei.
> 
> Die Ganganzeige wurde dann von mir mit dem I-Spec-B-Adapter ausgetauscht.


Hab mir auch schon gedacht, I-spec zu verbauen, muss ich meine bessere Hälfte noch davon überzeugen. Sieht aufgeräumter aus... Was brauch ich dazu genau?


----------



## Jabberwoky (11. April 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> ...., muss ich meine bessere Hälfte noch davon überzeugen. Sieht aufgeräumter aus... Was brauch ich dazu genau?


Da wird es auch schwer Argumente zu finde, außer das es geht  Vernünftige Argumente gibt es hier nicht, außer sieht aufgeräumter aus und geringe Gewichtseinsparung.
----------------------

Es müssen XT-Shifter und Bremshebel für I-Spec-B verbaut sein. Die aktuellen XT-Bremshebel sind I-Spec-B
Dann benötigst Du nur noch den Adadpter (z.B. hier https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-p35587/)

Sollten SLX-Shifter verbaut sein, gibt es meines Wissens keine Adapter dazu. In dem Fall neue Shifter mit I-Spec-B Halterung kaufen (z.b. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Schaltgriff-SL-M780-B-I-mit-I-Spec-2-3-10-fach-p35582/ oder SLX bei TNC im Angebot  http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-SL-M670B-I-Spec-Satz-10x3-2-fach--26940.html)


----------



## locke_lancelot (12. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> ..,Ich werde mich mal nach einem 40-42 Zusatzritzel umschauen. Hätte da das "Versägeblatt" von "Trickstuff" im Auge.



Wenns da was neues gibt, dann berichte mal. Überlege von 2x10 auf 1x10 umzubauen und auch das Trickstuff Blatt zu verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinks (13. April 2015)

Lohnt sich das gewichtsmässig?


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. April 2015)

1 Shifter, 1 Kabelzug, 1 Umwerfer und ein Kettenblatt weniger. Gewicht der Teile kannste selber addieren und musste für dich selber entscheiden ob es dir das wert ist.

Meiner Meinung nach rentiert sich so ein Umbau nur wegen dem Gewicht nicht, der Hauptvorteil liegt hier in der einfacheren Bedienung und weniger Technik die kaputt/stören gehen kann. Das geringere Gewicht wäre für mich nur das Zuckerl oben drauf.


----------



## StillPad (14. April 2015)

Naja man muss gucken ob man damit hinkommt.
Bin damals hier inner Stadt und Umland auch mit 1x9 klar gekommen.
Den Berg kamm dann halt schwerer hoch oder gar nicht.
Auch die Endgeschwindigkeit war nicht mehr so hoch.
38 zu 42 aber da musste man schon ordentlich kurbeln 

Man spart aber schon ne Menge Gewicht.

Ich finde es auch sehr lächerlich wie hier 1x11 als das Wundermittel dargestellt wird von den Herstellern.
Solche Ansätze gabs schon in den 90ern


----------



## locke_lancelot (14. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> 1 Shifter, 1 Kabelzug, 1 Umwerfer und ein Kettenblatt weniger. Gewicht der Teile kannste selber addieren und musste für dich selber entscheiden ob es dir das wert ist.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach rentiert sich so ein Umbau nur wegen dem Gewicht nicht, der Hauptvorteil liegt hier in der einfacheren Bedienung und weniger Technik die kaputt/stören gehen kann. Das geringere Gewicht wäre für mich nur das Zuckerl oben drauf.



Ich meine im Tyee Thread mal was von 400-600g gelesen zu haben was man spart, natürlich je nach Kurbel.
Für mich wäre neben der einfachen Bedienung noch die Optik ein Vorteil, cleaner und aufgeräumter Lenker


----------



## Jabberwoky (14. April 2015)

XT Schaltgriff SL-M780 mit Klemmschelle / 255 Gramm
XT FD-M785-E2 Top-Swing Umwerfer / 123 Gramm
Schaltzug (geschätzt) / 50 Gramm
Kettenblatt (geschätzt) / 50 Gramm
*
Gesamt   478 Gramm*

Da mir grad langweilig war, habe ich es mal recherchiert. Vom Kettenblatt und Schaltzug mit Seele war kein Gewicht zu finden. Die Schätzung dürfte aber grob hinkommen.


----------



## StillPad (16. April 2015)

Nun wenn du jetzt davon ausgehts das du Leichtbau machen willst und dann mal eben 500gr einsparen willst kannst du wenn es günstig ist mit 2€/1gr Gewichtsminderung rechnen.
Wenn es günstig ist 
Man erreicht sehr schnell die Grenze das jedes weitere Gramm über 2€ kostet.

Von daher sind 500gr kostenlos einsparen schon eine Menge 

Aber man muss testen ob man mit 1 Kettenblatt auskommt.


----------



## valmal86 (16. April 2015)

Ich würde sagen warten  Jetz kommt doch die XT 11 Fach und die passt auch auf die "normalen" Freiläufe oder nicht!?


----------



## Jabberwoky (16. April 2015)

jo, passt auf die normalen Freiläufe. 

Zum Umbau auf 1x11 brauchste Shifter und Kassette. Schaltwerk sollte auch 11fach schalten können (wenn man den Posts im der PM glaubt), glaub ich aber erstmal nicht. Drum würde ich das jetzt erstmal dazu addieren. Frühestens Juni 2015 soll es lieferbar sein.

Da ich bei 2x10 bleibe, werde ich den Umbau mit Versägeblatt jetzt trotzdem durch ziehen. Kassettenblatt ist schon bestellt, somit kann der Umbau am Wochenende ausgeführt werden. 2x11 oder 1x11, da denke ich frühstens nächste Saison (2016) dran. Mein Rad ist grad mal einen Monat alt und hat schon alten Schrott verbaut ;-)


----------



## locke_lancelot (16. April 2015)

dann berichte mal, bin gespannt wie die Schaltung läuft mit dem 41ger Blatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (18. April 2015)

Trickstuff Versägeblatt heute eingebaut. Der Einbau ist trivial und kann von jedem durchgeführt werden, der die hintere Kassette tauschen kann. Beim Zusammenbau wird zuerst das Versägeblatt mit 41 Zähnen auf den Freilauf aufgeschoben, dann folgt die abgenommene Kassette. Das 15er, 17er und der Abstandsring werden durch das beiliegende 16er Ritzel von Trickstuff ersetzt. Kassette zu schrauben, fertig.

Die Einstellung der Schaltung war ebenfalls trivial. Musste lediglich die Schraube für die Kettenspannung rein drehen, damit ein Abstand zwischen Versägeblatt und Kettenröllchen entsteht. Das allerdings bis zum Anschlag, so kann sich das Kettenröllchen frei unter das Versägeblatt schieben (siehe 4tes Foto).

*Verbaute Komponenten: *
Kassette 11-36
Kurbel 38/24
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT RD-786 SGS

*Gewichte:*
Trickstuff Versägeblatt/ *70 gr* + 16er-Ritzel/ *19 gr*
Austauch gegen Shimano 15er, 17er und Distanzring/ *39 gr*
Somit handelt man sich mit dem Versägeblat ein *Mehrgewicht von 50 gr* ein. Eigentlich vernachlässigbar, allerdings Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.



 

 



Auf dem Montagständer lässt sich das Versägeblatt sauber schalten, kein Unterschied zu vorher feststellbar. Ein kleine Runde hat das auch bestätigt. Mal sehen ob sich das bei längerer Ausfahrt und vor allem bei Last bestätigt.



 

 



Morgen geht es dann ab in in die Berge und dann kann ich auch mehr zur Wirkung des Versägeblatt sagen. Sowie meine subjektive Meinung zum verbauten 16er Ritzel abgeben.


----------



## StillPad (19. April 2015)

Ich hoffe du hast kein Alu Freilauf bei der Nabe.
Anonsten können die einzelnen KB's sich richtig einfressen.


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. April 2015)

So heute mal das neue Versägeblatt im Praxistest. Mein persönliches Ergebnis....... Spitze, genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Da wo für mich bei der Steigung das 36er Blatt seine Grenze hatte, kann ich nun noch einen drauf legen und den Berg weiter hoch kurbeln. Ist für mich fast wie ein Turbo, der das Steigen für mich einfacher macht. Bin dann zwar nicht mehr so schnell, muss aber nicht absteigen und schieben.

Bei der Schaltung ist das 41er Baltt kaum spürbar, d.h. rauf- und runterschalten kein Problem. Schaltet wie das alte 36er. Hier gibt es nichts zu meckern. Der Einbau des 16er Ritzels zum Ersatz des 15er und 17er ist für mich akzeptabel. Bin eh kein Raser der Bergab oder auf der Ebene rein tritt wie ein Berserker. Gemütliches Fahren ist mir wichtiger. Somit passt der Gangwechsel auch hier für mich. Wobei spürbar ist es schon, aber stören tut es mich nicht.

Fazit für mich persönlich:
1x11 oder 2x11 ist vielleicht "nice to have" aber mit dem Versägeblatt für dieses und eventuell nächstes Jahr keine Option für mich. Ich kann hier keinen Mehrwert für mich bei der neuen 11er-Schaltung gegenüber meiner jetzigen Konfig erkennen. Einziger Grund zum Wechseln wäre der Verbrauch. Sprich der Austausch bei Verschleiß (Versägeblatt+XT Kassette) wird wohl teuer sein, wie eine neue 11er-Shimano-XT-Kassette. 



StillPad schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast kein Alu Freilauf bei der Nabe.
> Anonsten können die einzelnen KB's sich richtig einfressen.


Ich kann leider im Inet nicht finden, welches Material die Nabe bei diesem LRS (DTSwiss XM1501 Spline one) hat. Hab das Blatt und Kassette gut eingefettet bei der Montage. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal die Kassette abbauen um das zu prüfen.


----------



## StillPad (20. April 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ich kann leider im Inet nicht finden, welches Material die Nabe bei diesem LRS (DTSwiss XM1501 Spline one) hat. Hab das Blatt und Kassette gut eingefettet bei der Montage. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal die Kassette abbauen um das zu prüfen.


Naja ich wollte dich nur warnen, Fett hilft da auch nicht wirklich 
Habe ja ein Hope LRS und dort sind Alu Freiläufe drin normal.
Die 2 kleinesten von der 9fach Kassette sind einzel Kettenblätter und dieser fressen sich richtig schön rein.
Man soll auch bei solchen Freiläufen nur Kassetten nehmen wo die Kettenblätter zusammengefasst sind wie bei XT, XTR usw.


----------



## seele (20. April 2015)

da sind auch nicht alle im verbund.
die letzten 3 sind lose


----------



## StillPad (20. April 2015)

seele schrieb:


> da sind auch nicht alle im verbund.
> die letzten 3 sind lose


Ja das schrieb ich ja schon.
Jedenfalls wird aus dem Grund davor gewarnt Kassetten zu benutzen die mich verbunden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (25. April 2015)

Ich benutze seit Jahren Montagepaste von Park Tool , ist deutlich zäher und zieht weniger Schmutz als Fett. Habe damit deutlich weniger Abdrücke als füher als ich auch fett verwendet hab.


----------



## zaghombre (6. Mai 2015)

kurze frage...
geht das sattelrohr durch?lässt sich sattelstütze 30cm versenken?


----------



## valmal86 (24. Mai 2015)

Meins ist da, und ich mag es  es hat zwar auch den ein oder anderen Kratzer, aber naja... das werd ich mir schon ausschnapsen.

Eine Frage hab ich aber an euch. Beim Monarch RT3 ist die Lock Stellung alles andere als ein Lock Out. Wie ist das bei euch? Federt der Dämpfer noch ein wenn ihr auf Lock stellt oder nicht?

Greets


----------



## piilu (24. Mai 2015)

Lock ≠ Lockout


----------



## DirtJumper III (24. Mai 2015)

mit dem "Lockout" erhöhst du die Druckstufe aufs maximum, d.h. das Rad wird unempfindlicher gegen Stöße und wippt kaum noch, aber komplett blockieren geht nicht.


----------



## valmal86 (24. Mai 2015)

okidoki  dann ist alles gut so. Ich war ja in münchen und irgendwie hatte ich in erinnerung, dass das lock beinahe ein lock out war... aber warscheinlich war der däpfer einfach viel mehr aufgepumpt


----------



## squeeky2911 (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch mein Granite Chief 2 am Freitag bekommen. Am Wochenende habe ich dann das schöne Wetter genutzt um erste Eindrücke zu sammeln. Das Fahrwerk ist echt top (komme von einem Trek Fuel EX) - super Bike!





Allerdings macht sich (vermutlich) ein Lager der Wippe mit deutlichen Knackgeräuschen bemerkbar - insbesondere im oberen Federweg. Zunächst habe ich auf den Sattel getippt, der sitzt aber fest. Das Knacken tritt meist bei seitlicher Belastung des Sattels auf. Vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Legt es sich mit der Zeit wenn die Lager sich "gesetzt" haben?


----------



## Jabberwoky (25. Mai 2015)

squeeky2911 schrieb:


> Allerdings macht sich (vermutlich) ein Lager der Wippe mit deutlichen Knackgeräuschen bemerkbar - insbesondere im oberen Federweg. Zunächst habe ich auf den Sattel getippt, der sitzt aber fest. Das Knacken tritt meist bei seitlicher Belastung des Sattels auf. Vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Legt es sich mit der Zeit wenn die Lager sich "gesetzt" haben?


Beim Uncle Jimbo hatten auch einige mit Knackgeräuschen zu kämpfen. Haben sich aber meist mit Setzen der Lager erledigt. Rose geht hier wohl auch nicht anders vor. Wenn es nicht aufhört, würde ich dann doch Kontakt mit Rose aufnehmen.
Schönes Rad, du hast meins geklont. Ich habe nur den leichteren LRS genommen, ansonsten sind sie fast identisch. 

edith: da habe ich mich wohl verguckt, auch der LRS ist gleich. Habe sofort vors Wohmobil geschaut ob meins noch da ist.


----------



## valmal86 (26. Mai 2015)

Also meins ist doch ein bisschen anders  ein bisschen dickere Laufräder, und alles Sram 
Bin einfach ein Sram Fan 

Bin gestern auch die erste Runde gefahren und obwohl ich das Fahrwerk nur mal schnell grob abgestimmt hab machts echt schon viel Spaß. Hab am Hometrail auch gleich alles fahren können, was auch mit dem letzten Rad ging.


----------



## squeeky2911 (26. Mai 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> edith: da habe ich mich wohl verguckt, auch der LRS ist gleich. Habe sofort vors Wohmobil geschaut ob meins noch da ist.



Wir scheinen wohl das gleiche Verständnis von einem guten Rad zu haben ... 

Werde das mit dem Knacken weiter beobachten und hoffen das es ganz von alleine verschwindet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (26. Mai 2015)

squeeky2911 schrieb:


> Wir scheinen wohl das gleiche Verständnis von einem guten Rad zu haben ...
> 
> Werde das mit dem Knacken weiter beobachten und hoffen das es ganz von alleine verschwindet..


Hatte das GC meiner Frau auch zuerst, dann hat es sich nach ein paar Touren von selbst gegeben.


----------



## squeeky2911 (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eine Hinweise/Tipps! Die haben sich alle bestätigt. Glücklicherweise hat sich das "Knackgeräusch" tatsächlich etwas gelegt. Ganz weg ist es noch nicht - aber schon deutlich weniger. 

Hier noch eine kleine Impression. Wetter am Wochenende war genial - und das Bike auch


----------



## valmal86 (10. Juni 2015)

Ich war gestern auch brav am Berg 
Bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad!

Ein einziges Problem hab ich noch. Wenn ich steil den Berg rauf fahre fällt mein Dämpfer trotz Lock Stellung auf 35 - 40 % Sag. Das macht dann eine nicht ganz so tolle Sitzposition. Wie sieht das bei euch aus? In Abfahrtsposition bin ich mit dem Luftdruck sehr zufrieden.


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. Juni 2015)

Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein dass der Dämpfer da durchrauscht. Lockstellung ist ja eigentlich nur Drehen an der Druckstufe und kein Blockieren. Was hast du normal für nen Sag eingestellt?


----------



## valmal86 (11. Juni 2015)

naja, in sitzposition in offener stellung so circa 35%. Aber in Abfahrtsposition sinds zwischen 25 und 30.

Wenn ich den Dämpfer in Sitzposition auf 25% Sag aufpumpe ist der halt für die Abfahrt viel zu hart.


----------



## DirtJumper III (11. Juni 2015)

in Sitzposition 25-30% ist eigentlich normal für ein AM/Enduro Rad.
Es ist aber schwer zu sagen wie du hart definierst, der RT3 ist halt schneller überfordert bergab als ein RC3 mit Ausgleichsbehälter und wenn du mit 35 bis 40% fährst müsste der dir doch ziemlich oft durchschlagen?


----------



## valmal86 (11. Juni 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Es ist aber schwer zu sagen wie du hart definierst, der RT3 ist halt schneller überfordert bergab als ein RC3 mit Ausgleichsbehälter und wenn du mit 35 bis 40% fährst müsste der dir doch ziemlich oft durchschlagen?



Die Abfahrt ist in keinster weise ein Problem  Der Dämpfer hat auch noch nie durchgeschlagen.

Problem ist, dass der Dämpfer im steilen Uphill wegsackt trotz Lock Stellung. Und da wollte ich wissen ob die anderen das auch schon so beobachtet haben


----------



## rider1970 (11. Juni 2015)

Glaube eher das da was nicht stimmt. Hatte testweise zwei Monarchen mit verschiedenen tune in meinem 2013er Onkel verbaut. Bei beiden waren die unterschiedlichen Einstellungen deutlich spürbar, auf lock waren die Dämpfer wirklich fast zu


----------



## Jabberwoky (11. Juni 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Problem ist, dass der Dämpfer im steilen Uphill wegsackt trotz Lock Stellung. Und da wollte ich wissen ob die anderen das auch schon so beobachtet haben


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Fahre eigentlich alles auf Pedal-Einstellung. Das reicht bei mir aus um nicht ins Wippen zu geraten bei Bergauf. Ein Wegsacken bei steilem Bergauf kann ich nicht beobachten. Auf Lock-Stellung kommt es einem tatsächlichem Lock ziemlich nahe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (11. Juni 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.



Kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und den Sag in Open und Lock in Sitzposition messen?


----------



## bartos0815 (11. Juni 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt ist in keinster weise ein Problem  Der Dämpfer hat auch noch nie durchgeschlagen.
> 
> Problem ist, dass der Dämpfer im steilen Uphill wegsackt trotz Lock Stellung. Und da wollte ich wissen ob die anderen das auch schon so beobachtet haben


35% sag im sitzen ist schon eine menge, da ists klar das sich der dämpfer wenns steil bergaufgeht noch weiter zusammenzieht. probiers mal mit weniger sag so 25-30% im sitzen. generell ist die kinematik nicht so ideal im bergaufbetrieb. die kennlinie im mittelteil ist eher flach, dann folgt eine starke endprogression. dazu kommt ein wenig auf antisquat ausgelegte kinematik, d.h unter kettenzug zieht sich der dämpfer noch weiter in den federweg. da hilft auch die plattform wenig, nur ein echtes lockout wäre hilfreich!


----------



## valmal86 (11. Juni 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> probiers mal mit weniger sag so 25-30% im sitzen.



Genau da ist der Hund begraben, im sitzen in offener Stellung sinds ja e 30%. In Abfahrtsposition 25%. Das Problem hab ich ja erst bei sehr steilen Anstiegen.

Aber deine Erklärung klingt plausibel und somit ists warscheinlich normal


----------



## Jabberwoky (11. Juni 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und den Sag in Open und Lock in Sitzposition messen?


SAG (im sitzen):
Pedal=30
Open=30
Lock=25


----------



## valmal86 (16. Juni 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> SAG (im sitzen):
> Pedal=30
> Open=30
> Lock=25



Ok, das verhält sich bei mir eigentlich gleich  komme nun auch besser zurecht, bin mit dem lenker einen 0,75er Spacer nach unten gegangen, das ändert mehr als ich erwartet habe


----------



## valmal86 (16. Juni 2015)

Nun zu einem anderen Problem, bei mir ist nun nach 10 Touren auch dieses Knarzen gekommen. War das bei euch ähnlich laut??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squeeky2911 (16. Juni 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Nun zu einem anderen Problem, bei mir ist nun nach 10 Touren auch dieses Knarzen gekommen. War das bei euch ähnlich laut??



Also bei mir war es auch vergleichbar. Immer wenn eine "Torsion" auf den Rahmen ausgeübt wird, kommt es bei mir zum "Knarzen". Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es über die Zeit weniger wird. Am Wochenende bin ich aber eine Tour gefahren und "gefühlt" wurde es wieder mehr...

Vor der Tour habe ich die Spannung der innenverlegten Züge über die Klemme erhöht. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt.

Viele Grüße,

Tim


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. Juni 2015)

Das Knarzen hört sich für mich weniger an als ob es von den Gelenken des Rahmens kommt. Ist aber schwer zu beurteilen..
Kommt das auch im Stehen vor? evtl. Sattelstütze rausnehmen und Fahren.
Und kommts nur beim Treten vor? Jegliche Belastung durchs Federn kann Einfluss auf die Schrauben haben und die können das knacksen verursachen. Mal dasTretlager festziehen und Kurbelschrauben sowie Kurbeln.

Bei mir war das damals eher ein Knacken und das eher selten. Nicht so ein Knarzen. Ist aber mittlerweile komplett weg.


----------



## CRASHER13 (16. Juni 2015)

hört sich stark nach vorbau/lenker an, carbonlenker?


----------



## valmal86 (16. Juni 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Kommt das auch im Stehen vor?


Ja, aber nicht ganz so laut.



DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Und kommts nur beim Treten vor?


Jep, nur beim Treten, daher vermute ich die Ursache ja auch nicht wirklich in den Gelenken. Vielleicht aber ein Problem im Tretlagerbereich. Beim treten übrigens auch nur Bergauf unter starker Belastung. Schneller und in der Ebene fahrend ist nichts. Vielleicht eine Schweißnaht?



DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Mal dasTretlager festziehen und Kurbelschrauben sowie Kurbeln.


Hab deswegen die Kurbel ausgebaut und alles gereinigt und neu gefettet. Das ganze hat auch etwas geholfen aber es ist nicht weg. Tretlager "festziehen" ist bei pressfit kompliziert 



CRASHER13 schrieb:


> hört sich stark nach vorbau/lenker an, carbonlenker?


Nö, alles Alu.

Also ich werde die nächsten Tage mal alles durchprobieren und vielleicht finde ich den Übeltäter. Aber wie gesagt eine Kurbelpflege und neues Fett machte es schon deutlich besser. Mal kucken wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. Juni 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Jep, nur beim Treten, daher vermute ich die Ursache ja auch nicht wirklich in den Gelenken. Vielleicht aber ein Problem im Tretlagerbereich. Beim treten übrigens auch nur Bergauf unter starker Belastung. Schneller und in der Ebene fahrend ist nichts. Vielleicht eine Schweißnaht?



Könnte ich mir schwer vorstellen.



valmal86 schrieb:


> Hab deswegen die Kurbel ausgebaut und alles gereinigt und neu gefettet. Das ganze hat auch etwas geholfen aber es ist nicht weg. Tretlager "festziehen" ist bei pressfit kompliziert



Das ist mir neu das Rose da keinen Adapter auf BSA verbaut. Ok evtl. kaputtes Tretlager oder vielleicht hast du die Möglichkeit eine andere Kurbel mal einzubauen


----------



## valmal86 (16. Juni 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu das Rose da keinen Adapter auf BSA verbaut



Rose verbaut bei Shimano Kurbeln Adapter, bei Sram nicht. Kaputtes Tretlager kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, war ja nicht von Anfang an verbaut und verschlissen sollte es noch nicht sein 

wie gesagt ich werd mal alles durchtesten am wochnende und dann seh ichs e


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. Juni 2015)

upps, bin ein Post zu hoch gerutscht, weil da ein GC mit XT-Kurbel ist


----------



## valmal86 (16. Juni 2015)

nö, meins hat eine Sram x9


----------



## mattis78 (19. Juni 2015)

Hi und hallo, würde gern wissen was ihr für eine rahmengrösse bei 190cm und SL 89cm empfehlen würdet..

Und ob man einen RS Monarch plus verbauen könnt, bzw hat das schon jmd ausprobiert


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. Juni 2015)

Bin 186cm und fahre das L. Passt für mich und mein Fahrstil perfekt. Bei 190cm biste grad an der oberen Grenze zum XL. Ich fürchte da hilft nur probieren. In München ist ein Testrad in L verfügbar.

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wozu ich den Monarch plus bräuchte. Dämpfer werden in der Regel vom Dämpfer-Hersteller speziell auf das Rad konfiguriert. Ein Umbau auf Stangenware bringt hier dann nicht zwingend eine Verbesserung. Allerdings ist der verbaute Dämpfer wohl nicht das nonplusultra, wenn man den Testberichten glauben will. Aber wie Anfangs schon geschrieben, für mich persönlich habe ich hier keinen Änderungsbedarf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (23. Juni 2015)

Hi Alle 

jetzt muss ich euch was erzählen:

Ich habe am Wochenende meine hintere DT Swiss Steckachse verloren (am Autodach vergessen ) und dann kam eine böse Überraschung zu beginn des Bike Trips. Das eigentliche Standardbauteil von DT Swiss passt nicht!!! Ein lokaler shop hatte das Teil lagernd und hat es mir für günstige 30 Euro gegeben, beim Einbauversuch merkte ich aber sofort, dass das Gewinde nicht passt.

Dann hab ich mal bei Rose angerufen und der Techniker am Telefon erklärte mir, dass sie da ein Spezialgewinde von DT Swiss geliefert bekommen. Ich fragte nach einem technischen Vorteil und die Antwort war: "Das machen wir um Kunden zu binden. Das machen andere Hersteller genauso"

Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt war ich ziemlich angep....! Bike Urlaub vorbei, denn das Teil muss geschickt werden, weil es nichtmal in München lagernd war (das wäre eine Stunde mit dem Auto gewesen). Kosten tut das Ganze jetzt inklusive Versand 49 Euro und dauert eine Woche.

Wenn es einen technischen Grund geben würde könnte ich mir das ja besser erklären und es verstehen! Aber nur um den Kunden zu binden anstatt einem Standardteil eine Sonderanferitgung zu verbauen finde ich schon ärgstens! 

Oder können die das DT Swiss Gewinde nicht in Ihre eigenen Schaltaugen schneiden?? Wenn nicht wäre eine "Standardkonstruktion" die leichter erhältlich ist vielleicht besser gewesen. Von Syntace bekommt man zB auch neue Gewindeeinsätze und Steckachsen.

Hm... jetzt ists ein bisschen besser


----------



## CRASHER13 (23. Juni 2015)

das ist normaler sram rear maxle standard M12x1.75 grobgewinde..allerdings auf DT Achse gedreht, daher etwas spezieller. falls nochmal was brechen sollte nach sram umschau handeln


----------



## CRASHER13 (23. Juni 2015)

syntace ist lizensiert, kostet also mehr geld (M12x1 feingewinde)


----------



## valmal86 (23. Juni 2015)

CRASHER13 schrieb:


> das ist normaler sram rear maxle standard M12x1.75 grobgewinde..allerdings auf DT Achse gedreht, daher etwas spezieller. falls nochmal was brechen sollte nach sram umschau handeln



Diese hätte also funktioniert? https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/rear-maxle-lite

das sind auf jeden fall mal gute nachrichten, dann ist man nicht ganz so abhängig 

hast du das erfragt oder ausprobiert?

warum verbaut rose aber dann auf den rädern die DT Swiss Achsen, oder eben nur auf den versionen mit DT Swiss Laufrädern?


----------



## CRASHER13 (24. Juni 2015)

die dt achsen werden an allen 142x12 buden bei denen verbaut (egal welche laufräder), sind wahrscheinlich günstiger im Einkauf als die maxle ultimate oder ehemals maxle light achsen
wenn man die drei standards kennt und selbst ein rad mit dem fährt braucht man nicht fragen ;-)


----------



## valmal86 (2. Juli 2015)

Für Alle die eventuell auch mal ein Knarzen oder Knacken ähnlich wie in meinem Video fesstellen hab ich vielleicht eine Lösung. Bei mir war es das Hauptlager vom Hinterbau (das unter der Kurbel). Anfangs war es eben dieses Knarzen und später leichtes Spiel spürbar beim Treten unter Belastung. Warscheinlich hat das auch damit zu tun, dass sich die Lager noch setzen.


----------



## valmal86 (4. Juli 2015)

squeeky2911 schrieb:


> Allerdings macht sich (vermutlich) ein Lager der Wippe mit deutlichen Knackgeräuschen bemerkbar





Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Beim Uncle Jimbo hatten auch einige mit Knackgeräuschen zu kämpfen. Haben sich aber meist mit Setzen der Lager erledigt.





squeeky2911 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise hat sich das "Knackgeräusch" tatsächlich etwas gelegt.





squeeky2911 schrieb:


> Also bei mir war es auch vergleichbar. Immer wenn eine "Torsion" auf den Rahmen ausgeübt wird, kommt es bei mir zum "Knarzen"



Hab jetzt mal überflugsmäßig alle Knarzpostings zitiert  Weiter unten findet ihr worans bei mir lag, checkt das besser mal falls ihr den Ursprung noch nicht behoben habt.

Zur Info:

Bei mir trat das Knarzen zuerst sehr laut auf 
Es wurde dann weniger, aber verschwand nie ganz. Dann kam irgendwan ein spürbares Spiel hinzu und das Knarzen war weg. Nach langer Suche nach dem Fehler fand ich heraus, dass das Hauptlager unter der Kurbel Spiel hatte. Blaue Kappe anziehen und das Spiel war weg, das Knarzen aber dafür leise wieder da. Rose sagt man kann das Gewinde mit etwas Schraubensicherung versehen und das ganze gehört in diesem Fall mit 8Nm angezogen. Das habe ich nun gemacht, aber noch nicht ausgiebig getestet. Auf einer kurzen Testfahrt war aber Ruhe.

Das erste mal trat das Knarzen bei mir nach ca. 200 kilometern auf.

Ich nehme an, es wird bei mehreren von euch das gleiche Problem sein. Das Knarzen kommt denke ich von der Fläche zwischen der blauen Kappe und dem Hinterbau. Diese Reibung, die das Knarzen hervorruft führt nehme ich an auch dazu, dass das Lagerspiel ensteht.

Greetz ValMal


----------



## Jabberwoky (18. Juli 2015)

Hab gerade den Test gelesen: http://www.mtbcult.it/tests/test-rose-granite-chief-2-all-mountain-in-lega-una-roccia/

Interessanterweise wurde der Test mit dem Dämpfer RS Monarch Debonair /specific compression and rebound (S, M) durchgeführt und erhielt damit eine bessere Wertung im Downhill und wird als lohnenswertes Upgrade beschrieben. Bin nun am überlegen ob ich es wagen soll.





Hat es einer von Euch schon umgebaut? Hat einer die Maße die benötigt werden parat?


----------



## valmal86 (19. Juli 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Interessanterweise wurde der Test mit dem Dämpfer RS Monarch Debonair /specific compression and rebound (S, M) durchgeführt und erhielt damit eine bessere Wertung im Downhill und wird als lohnenswertes Upgrade beschrieben. Bin nun am überlegen ob ich es wagen soll.



Also ich bin momentan mit dem verbauten Monarch sehr zufrieden. Ich weiß nicht ob der Dämpfer auf längeren Abfahrten irgendwann überhitzt und Probleme bekommt.

Ein Update auf den Monarch plus kann bezüglich performance sicher was bringen, bis das aber gelingt ist sicher viel tüfteln angesagt! Ich denke ein Dämpfer wie der DB Inline wäre hier schlauer, da du an dem Dämpfer viel mehr einstellen kannst. Am Monarch RC3 kannst du nur die Zugstufe einstellen und über den 3 Wege Hebel die Druckstufe. Den Rest muss man über das Luftkammervolumen und Dämpfertuning machen, was aufwendig ist. Beim DB Inline zum Beispiel kannst du Low Speed Compresion, High Speed Compression und den High und Low Speed Rebound einstellen. Zusätzlich hast du noch einen Climb Switch, der zwar anders funtioniert als die Druckstufengeschichte von RS aber angeblich auch gut 

Also ich denke Alles in Allem das der Monarch RT3 mit dem ans Rad angepassten Tune besser funktioniert als ein RC3 von der Stange. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Den Dämpfer tauschen würd ich an deiner Stelle sowiso nur wenn du unzufrieden bist und schon viel probiert hast bezüglich Einstellungen. Und wenn dir gewisse Eigenschaften nicht gefallen (z.b. zu wenig Progression) dann kannst du das am jetzigen Dämpfer auch ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evangelion (22. Juli 2015)

Moin,
werde mein GC 2 auch am Samstag abholen in Bocholt. Ist ein austellungstück Custommade. Freu mich schon wie Bolle drauf.


----------



## Jabberwoky (22. Juli 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Beim DB Inline zum Beispiel kannst du Low Speed Compresion, High Speed Compression und den High und Low Speed Rebound einstellen. Zusätzlich hast du noch einen Climb Switch, der zwar anders funtioniert als die Druckstufengeschichte von RS aber angeblich auch gut


Das wäre wohl die bessere Aternative, aber auch erheblich teurer. Aber ich belasse es beim Dämpfer, habe nicht wirklich einen Grund zu klagen. 



Evangelion schrieb:


> Freu mich schon wie Bolle drauf.


Da haste auch allen Grund dazu. Wirst sehen, das Rad wird Dich begeistern. Fotos vom "Custommade" wären dann nicht schlecht.


----------



## Evangelion (22. Juli 2015)

Ja Fotos kommen dann. Hat halt komplette XT Ausstattung inkl. Bremse, Die Absenkbare Gabel, Nobby Nic Evo Reifen, und Sqlab 611 Active Sattel.


----------



## valmal86 (23. Juli 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl die bessere Aternative, aber auch erheblich teurer. Aber ich belasse es beim Dämpfer, habe nicht wirklich einen Grund zu klagen.



Vor allem gehört zu dieser Jahreszeit e gefahren, geschraubt wird dann im Winter


----------



## Jabberwoky (24. Juli 2015)

Die ersten Bilder der 2016er Produktpalette kursieren im Netz (Dank an DirtjumperIII). Beim GC2 (wie auch am UJ) scheint sich nur die Zugführung zu ändern. Die wandert ins Unterrohr und die Züge können gespannt werden damit die nicht mehr klappern. Ansonsten wohl keine Änderung.











Quelle:
http://factoryjackson.com/2015/07/24/rose-bikes-2016-range-our-top-picks/


----------



## Evangelion (25. Juli 2015)

So hier mal die Bilder vom Granite Chief.

viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evangelion (26. Juli 2015)

Wie kommt ihr mit dem Vorbau klar? Irgendwie kommt der mir recht kurz vor.... Habe das gefühl, dass ich recht gestaucht im Rad sitze. Mir schlafen auch recht früh die Hände ein.

viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## blackdragonwes (26. Juli 2015)

Das Problem mit dem Vorbau habe ich auch. Aber wenn man einen längeren Vorbau nimmt, geht der Lenker dann nicht zu weit nach oben?
Was würdet Ihr denn für alternative etwas längere Vorbauten empfehlen?


----------



## Evangelion (27. Juli 2015)

blackdragonwes schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Vorbau habe ich auch. Aber wenn man einen längeren Vorbau nimmt, geht der Lenker dann nicht zu weit nach oben?
> Was würdet Ihr denn für alternative etwas längere Vorbauten empfehlen?


Ich würde wenn den gleichen nur länger probieren. Also den von Race Face. Welche rahmengrösse hast du denn bzw. Wie gross bist und welche schrittlänge hast du. Ich bin 178 und hab ne schrittlänge von 84 cm. Rahmengrösse ist bei mir M.


----------



## valmal86 (27. Juli 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr mit dem Vorbau klar? Irgendwie kommt der mir recht kurz vor.... Habe das gefühl, dass ich recht gestaucht im Rad sitze. Mir schlafen auch recht früh die Hände ein.
> 
> viele Grüße
> Marco





blackdragonwes schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Vorbau habe ich auch. Aber wenn man einen längeren Vorbau nimmt, geht der Lenker dann nicht zu weit nach oben?
> Was würdet Ihr denn für alternative etwas längere Vorbauten empfehlen?



Es klingt als ob es bei euch ein Problem mit dem Winkel im Handgelenk gibt. Die aufrechte "gestauchte" Sitzposition nimmt eigentlich Druck von den Händen. Was ihr denke ich probieren könntet ist es, den Lenker mal zu drehen. Dann ändern sich etwas die Winkel. Wenn das nicht hilft kann man einen Lenker mit anderem Rise und anderer Kröpfung probieren. Habt ihr die Ergon Griffe? Wenn ja, auch diese ändern ihre Eigenschaft wenn man sie ein bisschen dreht.


----------



## blackdragonwes (27. Juli 2015)

Ich habe eher das Gefühl das der Lenker zu nah ist.


----------



## Evangelion (27. Juli 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Es klingt als ob es bei euch ein Problem mit dem Winkel im Handgelenk gibt. Die aufrechte "gestauchte" Sitzposition nimmt eigentlich Druck von den Händen. Was ihr denke ich probieren könntet ist es, den Lenker mal zu drehen. Dann ändern sich etwas die Winkel. Wenn das nicht hilft kann man einen Lenker mit anderem Rise und anderer Kröpfung probieren. Habt ihr die Ergon Griffe? Wenn ja, auch diese ändern ihre Eigenschaft wenn man sie ein bisschen dreht.



Hi, also bin ich wohl nicht der einzige dem das gestaucht vorkommt. Ja Griffe sind die Ergon, die habe ich schon gedreht. Ausserdem habe ich auch Bremsen und Schaltung ausgerichtet. Aber ist diese gestauchte sitzposition denn so gewollt? Hatte bei noch keinen anderen mtb so extrem. Oder ist der Rahmen zu klein, hatten doch in diversen Tests gesagt, dass man den Rahmen ruhig eine Nummer grosser nehmen soll.


----------



## valmal86 (27. Juli 2015)

blackdragonwes schrieb:


> Ich habe eher das Gefühl das der Lenker zu nah ist.



Hast du den Sattel schon nach hinten geschoben? Der Lenker geht eben wen die ihn drehst auch ein Stück nach vorne. Da muss man experimentieren.

Hattest du schon ein Rad in dieser Federwegskategorie oder nicht.



Evangelion schrieb:


> Hi, also bin ich wohl nicht der einzige dem das gestaucht vorkommt. Ja Griffe sind die Ergon, die habe ich schon gedreht. Ausserdem habe ich auch Bremsen und Schaltung ausgerichtet. Aber ist diese gestauchte sitzposition denn so gewollt? Hatte bei noch keinen anderen mtb so extrem. Oder ist der Rahmen zu klein, hatten doch in diversen Tests gesagt, dass man den Rahmen ruhig eine Nummer grosser nehmen soll.



Also gestaucht kommts mir nicht vor... gerade richtig  das mit den Bremsgriffen ist natürlich der erste Schritt bezüglich dem Handgelenk, das kann aber echt sehr viele Gründe haben. Also ich denke das mit den einschlafenden Händen bekommt man hin. Wenn du dir den Rahmen zu klein gekauft hast und dich nicht wohl fühlst am Rad ist das was anderes.


----------



## Evangelion (27. Juli 2015)

Ja hatte vorher ein Trek Fully. Sattel ist schon fast ganz nach hinten. Ich probiere es erstmal mit dem Lenker. Vor allen ein 70 er Vorbau ist ja auch nicht gerade kurz.
Eigentlich sollte der Rahmen mit 178 schrittlänge 84 schon passen mit grössen M.


----------



## bartos0815 (27. Juli 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Die ersten Bilder der 2016er Produktpalette kursieren im Netz (Dank an DirtjumperIII). Beim GC2 (wie auch am UJ) scheint sich nur die Zugführung zu ändern. Die wandert ins Unterrohr und die Züge können gespannt werden damit die nicht mehr klappern. Ansonsten wohl keine Änderung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scheint als hat sich an der dämpferanlenkung was geändert! seht euch die umlenkung mal genau an.
dürfte eine geänderte kennlinie generieren.


----------



## valmal86 (27. Juli 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Ja hatte vorher ein Trek Fully. Sattel ist schon fast ganz nach hinten. Ich probiere es erstmal mit dem Lenker. Vor allen ein 70 er Vorbau ist ja auch nicht gerade kurz.
> Eigentlich sollte der Rahmen mit 178 schrittlänge 84 schon passen mit grössen M.



ich bin 176 mit 83 schrittlänge und ich finde die Größe perfekt (ich hab einen 60er Vorbau). Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich verspielte Bikes bevorzuge. Was für ein Trek hattest du? Z.B. mit einem Fuel kannst du es nicht vergleichen. Mit einem Slash schon eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (27. Juli 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> scheint als hat sich an der dämpferanlenkung was geändert!



Ui, das finde ich schwer zu erkennen. Das kann je nach Größe und betrachtunswinkel täuschen... aber kann gut sein das du recht hast. Wäre ja nicht untypisch, dass sie was ändern. Allein schon wenn sie ein neues Standarddämpfermodell mit anderen Eigenschaften verbauen wollen.


----------



## Evangelion (27. Juli 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> ich bin 176 mit 83 schrittlänge und ich finde die Größe perfekt (ich hab einen 60er Vorbau). Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich verspielte Bikes bevorzuge. Was für ein Trek hattest du? Z.B. mit einem Fuel kannst du es nicht vergleichen. Mit einem Slash schon eher.


Ja war ein Fuel. Muss dann wohl noch bisschen experimentieren experimentieren. Habe den Standard von Race Face "Turbine" müsste ein 70 sein.


----------



## valmal86 (27. Juli 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Ja war ein Fuel. Muss dann wohl noch bisschen experimentieren experimentieren. Habe den Standard von Race Face "Turbine" müsste ein 70 sein.



Also dann ists klar... auf einem älteren Fuel sitzt man ganz ganz anders. Hinzu kommt, dass das Rose schon recht kurz baut. War für mich ein Grund es zu bestellen. Aber probier ein bisschen herum. Einschlafende Hände haben oft einfach mit einer etwas falschen handhaltung zu tun. An den Rest wirst du dich gewöhnen und es vielleicht ja auch mögen


----------



## squeeky2911 (27. Juli 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Ja war ein Fuel. Muss dann wohl noch bisschen experimentieren experimentieren. Habe den Standard von Race Face "Turbine" müsste ein 70 sein.



Ich hatte auch vorher ein Fuel EX von 2009 und zugegeben, am Anfang kam mir die Sitzposition auch sehr "gestaucht" vor. Mittlerweile kann ich aber sagen, dass man sich schnell dran gewöhnt. Nachteile gibt's keine, ganz im Gegenteil... Bergab sowieso und bergauf geht's mindestens genauso gut. 

Viele Grüße,

Squeeky


----------



## Evangelion (27. Juli 2015)

squeeky2911 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch vorher ein Fuel EX von 2009 und zugegeben, am Anfang kam mir die Sitzposition auch sehr "gestaucht" vor. Mittlerweile kann ich aber sagen, dass man sich schnell dran gewöhnt. Nachteile gibt's keine, ganz im Gegenteil... Bergab sowieso und bergauf geht's mindestens genauso gut.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Squeeky


Meins war von 2011 also Model 2010. Dann bin ich ja beruigt, muss aber auch zugeben das ich jetzt fast 2 Jahre pause gemacht habe. Muss mich eh erstmal wieder dran gewöhnen. Aber bis auf das "anders" sitzen ist das Bike schon echt ne Granate.

viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## mattis78 (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo hi, Mit SL 89/90 und 190cm würdet ihr welche Grösse empfehlen?

Saß auf einm L, bin mir aber unschlüssig, xl war nicht greifbar.

Grüße


----------



## Evangelion (29. Juli 2015)

mattis78 schrieb:


> Hallo hi, Mit SL 89/90 und 190cm würdet ihr welche Grösse empfehlen?
> 
> Saß auf einm L, bin mir aber unschlüssig, xl war nicht greifbar.
> 
> Grüße


http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/all_mountain/test-all-mountain-fullys/a23519.html
Die raten zum Xl zumindest mal probesitzen.
Viele grüße.
Marco


----------



## Evangelion (31. Juli 2015)

Moin, ich habe mir nun mal die Ergon Fitting Box gekauft und das Rad mal eingestellt. 
Ich glaube fast, dass der Rahmen in M zu klein ist. Vor allen der Nachsitz passt überhaupt nicht, obwohl ich den Sattel schon soweit wie möglich zurück gestellt habe. Mir fehlen 3 cm, dass spiegelt sich auch im Abstand von der Sattelspietze bis zur mitte des Lenkers wieder.
Habe auch mal ein Lot am Knie angehalten, dass Lot soll je genau durch die Pedalnarbe laufen. Bei mir ist das Lot 3 cm weiter vor dem Knie.

Eine Idee wie ich das eventuell im Griff bekommen würde? Würde das Rad schon gerne behalten, da es in L leider nicht mehr Lieferbar ist in der Farbe.

Viele Grüße 
Marco


----------



## locke_lancelot (31. Juli 2015)

Moin Marco, 
wenn wir uns in Borken mal überm Weg fahren, kannst gerne mal meins fahren. Ist zwar nen Uncle Jimbo aber ein L Rahmen. 
Vielleicht würde dir das ja helfen bei deiner Frage.
gruß Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evangelion (31. Juli 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> wenn wir uns in Borken mal überm Weg fahren, kannst gerne mal meins fahren. Ist zwar nen Uncle Jimbo aber ein L Rahmen.
> Vielleicht würde dir das ja helfen bei deiner Frage.
> gruß Dennis


Hi Dennis,
Das ist nett gemeint danke! Aber soweit ich weiß hat ja das Jimbo ja eine andere Geometrie. 
Viele grüße 
Marco


----------



## mtintel (31. Juli 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Lot 3 cm weiter vor dem Knie.


 Wenn das Pedal aber 3 cm VOR dem Knie ist sitzt du doch zu weit hinten, oder hab ich etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Evangelion (31. Juli 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Wenn das Pedal aber 3 cm VOR dem Knie ist sitzt du doch zu weit hinten, oder hab ich etwas falsch verstanden?


Ja hast recht, habe mich vertan also ist genau anders Rum. Also es ist 3 cm hinter dem Knie.


----------



## mtintel (31. Juli 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Ja hast recht, habe mich vertan also ist genau anders Rum. Also es ist 3 cm hinter dem Knie.


 Mir fällt nur ein, dass man eine andere Sattelstütze nehmen könnte die weiter nach hinten geht. Aber sonst geht wohl nur anderer (größerer) Rahmen


----------



## Evangelion (31. Juli 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Mir fällt nur ein, dass man eine andere Sattelstütze nehmen könnte die weiter nach hinten geht. Aber sonst geht wohl nur anderer (größerer) Rahmen


Ja es gibt ja die geknöpfte, aber ich hab ja die versenkbare von Rock Shox.


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. Juli 2015)

ne Möglichkeit wäre auch die Specialized Command Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evangelion (2. August 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> ne Möglichkeit wäre auch die Specialized Command Post


Wäre sonst auch ne idee. 

Aber mal ne andere sache, weiß einer ob ich am Rahmen die Größe ablesen kann? Habe am Rahmen nur ein Strichcode mit paar zahlen und am unterrohr paar Zahlen und Buchstaben eingestanzt.
Könnte sonst mal wer der größe M hat nachschauen was bei Ihm steht bitte?
Viele Grüße Marco


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. August 2015)

Du könntest auch mal paar Maße von der Geo-Tabelle bei deinem Rahmen nachmessen, aber grad hab ich mir ein Bild von der vorigen Seite angesehehn und ich glaube du hast nen Rahmen in Größe S  kann natürlich auch am Winkel vom Foto liegen...

Zum Vergleich:
Wie ich finde sieht man den Größenunterschied ziemlich deutlich am Abstand vom Drehpunkt zur Schweißnaht Oberrohr-Sitzrohr. (mit roten Strichen dargestellt)

Größe M





bei Größe L von @Jabberwoky ist der Abstand schon etwas größer.





Bei dir siehts auf den Fotos aufjedenfall kleiner als M aus

Edit:
Aus dem Bikemarkt in Größe S


----------



## Evangelion (3. August 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Du könntest auch mal paar Maße von der Geo-Tabelle bei deinem Rahmen nachmessen, aber grad hab ich mir ein Bild von der vorigen Seite angesehehn und ich glaube du hast nen Rahmen in Größe S  kann natürlich auch am Winkel vom Foto liegen...
> 
> Zum Vergleich:
> Wie ich finde sieht man den Größenunterschied ziemlich deutlich am Abstand vom Drehpunkt zur Schweißnaht Oberrohr-Sitzrohr. (mit roten Strichen dargestellt)
> ...


Hi,
Habe schon mal die Maße genommen und das sieht mir auch eher wie ein S aus. Oh man, man sieht das wirklich an dem Bild. Na toll. Danke dir vielmals!


----------



## Evangelion (3. August 2015)




----------



## locke_lancelot (3. August 2015)

sieht ja tatsächlich nach nem S Rahmen aus


----------



## Jabberwoky (4. August 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Hi,
> Habe schon mal die Maße genommen und das sieht mir auch eher wie ein S aus. Oh man, man sieht das wirklich an dem Bild. Na toll. Danke dir vielmals!


Haben Dir die in Bocholt ein S als M verkauft? ..... oder wie muss ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## bartos0815 (4. August 2015)

chief 2015 wippe s.o.




chief 2016 wippe anderes design


----------



## Evangelion (4. August 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Haben Dir die in Bocholt ein S als M verkauft? ..... oder wie muss ich das jetzt verstehen?


Ja genau, das war als M ausgeschildert und der Verkäufer hat es nicht gemerkt. Naja am Donnerstag bin ich da und dann prüfen die das. Aber laut Maße ist das definitiv kein M.


----------



## Evangelion (4. August 2015)

Ich bin da nach der ersten Ausfahrt hin und habe gesagt das ich wohl doch eher ein L anstatt M brauche. Der Verkäufer meinte halt, nein M passt haargenau, kommt ein längerer Vorbau dran und gut ist. Hatte mich aber immer noch unwohl auf dem Bike gefühlt und dann habe ich mal die Rahmengrösse verglichen und bin mir zu 99% sicher das es ein S ist, was ja auch erklärt warum ich mich so gestaucht auf dem Rad fühle. Bin ja mal gespannt was die mir nun anbieten, in der Farbe gibt es das nicht in M mehr.


----------



## Jabberwoky (4. August 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Ja genau, das war als M ausgeschildert und der Verkäufer hat es nicht gemerkt.


shit happens..... nur blöd wenn es einen selber trifft. Aber so wie ich Rose kenne werdet ihr schon eine Lösung finde. Allerdings das blöde zurück bringen und (eigentlich unnötige, wenn der Verkäufer aufgepasst hätte) diskutieren ist lästig und ärgerlich.

.... aber, wenn es dann hinterher besser passt ist das Grinsen wieder breiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evangelion (4. August 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> shit happens..... nur blöd wenn es einen selber trifft. Aber so wie ich Rose kenne werdet ihr schon eine Lösung finde. Allerdings das blöde zurück bringen und (eigentlich unnötige, wenn der Verkäufer aufgepasst hätte) diskutieren ist lästig und ärgerlich.
> 
> .... aber, wenn es dann hinterher besser passt ist das Grinsen wieder breiter


Naja vor allen war ich letzte Woche bestimmt 5 mal bei Rose weil ich immer darauf hingewiesen habe das da irgendwas nicht passt mit dem Maß. Dann war ich nochmal da weil die Sattelstütze nicht mehr raus kam und ich 25 km wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein nach hause gefahren bin. Das alleine weil die keine 250 psi auf die stütze gegeben haben.... Bin schon recht enttäuscht von Rose.


----------



## bartos0815 (4. August 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Naja vor allen war ich letzte Woche bestimmt 5 mal bei Rose weil ich immer darauf hingewiesen habe das da irgendwas nicht passt mit dem Maß. Dann war ich nochmal da weil die Sattelstütze nicht mehr raus kam und ich 25 km wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein nach hause gefahren bin. Das alleine weil die keine 250 psi auf die stütze gegeben haben.... Bin schon recht enttäuscht von Rose.


was steht denn auf deiner rechnung? ist da größe m angeführt? 
ist mal wieder beachtlich die kompetenz mancher verkäufer, die nicht mal die rahmen ihrer größe nach unterscheiden können- sachen gibts...


----------



## Evangelion (4. August 2015)

Das allerschlimmste ist das ich mir vorher ein Canyon Spectral bestellt habe, aber der Liefertermin erst nächste Woche ist. Also dachte wieso nicht bei Rose kaufen wenn der vor Ort ist und guten Service bietet. Also das Canyon abbestellt.


----------



## Evangelion (4. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> was steht denn auf deiner rechnung? ist da größe m angeführt?
> ist mal wieder beachtlich die kompetenz mancher verkäufer, die nicht mal die rahmen ihrer größe nach unterscheiden können- sachen gibts...


Nein war ja ein Ausstellungsstück. Da steht nur Granite Chief drauf. Aber im laden stand neben dem Bike ein Schild Größe M. Ausserdem hatte der Verkäufer ja immer gesagt definitiv ein M.


----------



## bartos0815 (4. August 2015)

na, dann kannst nur auf eine entsprechend kulante handlung seitens rose hoffen. im prinzip gibts ja keinen nachweis, dass du gr. m gekauft hast bzw. wolltest. (keine bestellung, keine rechnung die das bestätigt) 
ein aufsteller im showroom hat infogehalt, rechtlich gesehen ist aber kein vertragsbestandteil eines kaufvertrags. 
da du auch nicht online bestellt hast, gilt auch das fernabsatzgesetz nicht. 
und der kompetente verkäufer wird wahrscheinlich jegliche aussagen die er getätigt hat, mangels errinerungsvermögen, zurückweisen.


----------



## Evangelion (4. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> na, dann kannst nur auf eine entsprechend kulante handlung seitens rose hoffen. im prinzip gibts ja keinen nachweis, dass du gr. m gekauft hast bzw. wolltest. (keine bestellung, keine rechnung die das bestätigt)
> ein aufsteller im showroom hat infogehalt, rechtlich gesehen ist aber kein vertragsbestandteil eines kaufvertrags.
> da du auch nicht online bestellt hast, gilt auch das fernabsatzgesetz nicht.
> und der kompetente verkäufer wird wahrscheinlich jegliche aussagen die er getätigt hat, mangels errinerungsvermögen, zurückweisen.


Naja anhand meiner Köpermaße bin 178 mit einer schrittlänge von 84 kann mir kein S passen. Sowas sollte ja ein geschulter Verkäufer wissen bzw. Sehen. Selbst wenn ich darauf bestanden hätte das Bike in S zu nehmen kann er ja auch nicht nachweisen das ich es unbedingt haben wollte. Er hat ja auch nichts schriftlich. Und da die mir die gewünschte Farbe nicht Liefern können in Größe M hoffe ich mal das ich wenn ich keine Alternative da finde ich mein Geld wiederbekomme.


----------



## locke_lancelot (4. August 2015)

Also hast du keine Rechnung oder so mit Aufzählung der Teile bekommen? Hab gerade mal bei mir geguckt und dort steht halt oben direkt
die Rahmengröße drauf. Aber normalerweise ist Rose immer sehr Kulant und um klärung bemüht.


----------



## bartos0815 (4. August 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Naja anhand meiner Köpermaße bin 178 mit einer schrittlänge von 84 kann mir kein S passen. Sowas sollte ja ein geschulter Verkäufer wissen bzw. Sehen. Selbst wenn ich darauf bestanden hätte das Bike in S zu nehmen kann er ja auch nicht nachweisen das ich es unbedingt haben wollte. Er hat ja auch nichts schriftlich. Und da die mir die gewünschte Farbe nicht Liefern können in Größe M hoffe ich mal das ich wenn ich keine Alternative da finde ich mein Geld wiederbekomme.


stimmt schon, dass er es hätte sehen müssen. aber als kaufvertrag zählt halt die geschriebene rechnung inkl. der beschriebenen teile und nicht eine mündliche fehlberatung des verkäufers. von dem abgesehen, kann der kunde ja kaufen, was er will. 
ein vk muss ihn vor schaden am leben bewahren, wenn etwa offensichtlich die gefahr besteht (zb. offens. zu hohes nutzergewicht), das bei bestimmungsgemäßer verwendung der sache, die sache aufgrund ihrer auslegung außerhalb ihres normalen verwendungszweckes beansprucht würde und damit eine sicherheitsgefahr für den nutzer entstünde.
ein zu kleiner rahmen, ist aber kein offensichtlich erkennbarer grund für einen vk die notbremse zu ziehen.


----------



## Evangelion (4. August 2015)

Hi, so habe mal nachgeschaut auf der Rechnung. Es steht auf dem Kassenbong was mit M ich denke mal das dies die Rahmengröße ist, ausserdem steht die Farbe und die Bestell nummer auf dem bestellauftrag. Die Farbe gibt es nicht mehr in Rahmengröße M also können die nicht liefern. Sollte ich dann nicht raus sein?

viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRASHER13 (4. August 2015)

dreh mal das rad/rahmen auf kopf, neben der seriennummer steht da auch immer separat S/M/L was die größen bezeichnet


----------



## Jabberwoky (4. August 2015)

CRASHER13 schrieb:


> dreh mal das rad/rahmen auf kopf, neben der seriennummer steht da auch immer separat S/M/L was die größen bezeichnet






Stimmt, @CRASHER13


----------



## Evangelion (4. August 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


>


Bei mir steht S.


----------



## Jabberwoky (4. August 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Bei mir steht S.


Na, dann weißt Du jetzt mit Sicherheit, dass Du den falschen Rahmen für Deine Größe hast. Der Rest ist Verhandlungssache und Diskussion mit Rose. Aber zwischen den Zeilen lese ich heraus, dass Du das Rad eigentlich gar nicht mehr haben willst. Schade, denn da entgeht Dir was


----------



## Evangelion (5. August 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Na, dann weißt Du jetzt mit Sicherheit, dass Du den falschen Rahmen für Deine Größe hast. Der Rest ist Verhandlungssache und Diskussion mit Rose. Aber zwischen den Zeilen lese ich heraus, dass Du das Rad eigentlich gar nicht mehr haben willst. Schade, denn da entgeht Dir was


Naja es geht nicht ums Rad, sondern um den ganzen hick hack mit Rose. Dann kommt noch die Sache hinzu mit der Farbe, ich kann mich irgendwie nicht mit dem Raw Finhish anfreunden und eventuell wieder paar Wochen Lieferzeit. Alternativ schau ich mir nochmal das Uncle Jimbo an, aber das ist wahrscheinlich wieder saß gleiche Problem mit der Farbe. Donnerstag weiß ich mehr. Ich werde dann berichten.


----------



## Evangelion (6. August 2015)

So, war wie eigentlich schon gedacht ein S Modell! Nun kann man leider die Rahmenfarbe in dem schwarz Rot nicht mehr liefern. Nun ist es ein Uncle Jimbo geworden in Raw Finhish und soll angeblich nächste Woche fertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxid (7. August 2015)




----------



## Alumini (7. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> ein aufsteller im showroom hat infogehalt, rechtlich gesehen ist aber kein vertragsbestandteil eines kaufvertrags.


Jain. Eine übereinstimmende Willenserklärung ist aber Bestandteil eines Kaufvertrages. Und wenn die Willenserklärung" Kaufe/Verkaufe dieses Rad in Größe M" war, und der Käufer aufgrund des Schildes und der Verkäufer-Aussage auch von "M" ausgehen durfte, ist das schon ausreichend. Wenn "M" womöglich noch auf dem Kassenbon bestätigt wurde, hat der Käufer gar kein Problem zu wandeln oder zurückzutreten.


----------



## bartos0815 (7. August 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Jain. Eine übereinstimmende Willenserklärung ist aber Bestandteil eines Kaufvertrages. Und wenn die Willenserklärung" Kaufe/Verkaufe dieses Rad in Größe M" war, und der Käufer aufgrund des Schildes und der Verkäufer-Aussage auch von "M" ausgehen durfte, ist das schon ausreichend. Wenn "M" womöglich noch auf dem Kassenbon bestätigt wurde, hat der Käufer gar kein Problem zu wandeln oder zurückzutreten.


ja wenns am kassabon steht, auf alle fälle. der rest ist eine mündliche vereinbarung, die rechtlich nicht relevant ist, da nicht nachweisbar.


----------



## Jabberwoky (7. August 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> So, war wie eigentlich schon gedacht ein S Modell! Nun kann man leider die Rahmenfarbe in dem schwarz Rot nicht mehr liefern. Nun ist es ein Uncle Jimbo geworden in Raw Finhish und soll angeblich nächste Woche fertig sein.


Das ist nun aber mal blöd. Schade dass Sie Dein Wunschrad nicht zur Verfügung stellen können. Haben Sie sich wenigstens entschuldigt o.ä.. Allerdings die Alternative mit UJ..... die hat was 
Wunschfarben sind möglicherweise dieses Jahr Hipp und nächstes Jahr "geht gar nicht". Ein Raw ist immer gleich schön (oder langweilig, je nach Betrachtungsweise). Mit farblichen Anbauteilen haste hier aber auch die Möglichkeit farbliche Akzente zu setzen. Freut mich, dass wir einen UJ-Fahrer mehr haben. Ach ja, ich habe mal ein quitsche gelbes Bike probiert, Ergebnis ... meine Fahrkünste haben sich mit der Farbe auch nicht verbessert


----------



## Evangelion (7. August 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Das ist nun aber mal blöd. Schade dass Sie Dein Wunschrad nicht zur Verfügung stellen können. Haben Sie sich wenigstens entschuldigt o.ä.. Allerdings die Alternative mit UJ..... die hat was
> 
> Wunschfarben sind möglicherweise dieses Jahr Hipp und nächstes Jahr "geht gar nicht". Ein Raw ist immer gleich schön (oder langweilig, je nach Betrachtungsweise). Mit farblichen Anbauteilen haste hier aber auch die Möglichkeit farbliche Akzente zu setzen. Freut mich, dass wir einen UJ-Fahrer mehr haben. Ach ja, ich habe mal ein quitsche gelbes Bike probiert, Ergebnis ... meine Fahrkünste haben sich mit der Farbe auch nicht verbessert


Hat sich natürlich entschuldigt, er schaut auch das, dass Rad schnellst möglich fertiggestellt wird. Hätte das Granite Chief auch noch so lange weiter fahren können. Aber das habe ich abgelehnt, einmal auf die Nase legen und dann wäre es wahrscheinlich gewesen.


----------



## PurpleSunrise (11. August 2015)

Tagchen, ich liebäugel auch mit diesem Bike.
Jedoch wollte ich hin und wieder mal einen Bike Park besuchen. Ansonsten ist bei uns eher Flachland angesagt.
Würdet ihr dieses Bike auch empfehlen, um es im Bike Park zu fahren? Oder dann doch eher nicht?


----------



## valmal86 (11. August 2015)

PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Tagchen, ich liebäugel auch mit diesem Bike.
> Jedoch wollte ich hin und wieder mal einen Bike Park besuchen. Ansonsten ist bei uns eher Flachland angesagt.
> Würdet ihr dieses Bike auch empfehlen, um es im Bike Park zu fahren? Oder dann doch eher nicht?



Das kommt darauf an, was du im Bikepark damit machen willst. Wenn du auf Flowtrails unterwegs bist oder technische Passagen sauber und gemäßigt fahren willst, geht das auf jeden Fall!!!

Wenn du Downhillstrecken rasen willst, jeden Drop und Sprung nehmen musst und meistens weil du so schnell unterwegs bist unsauber landest, dann ist das Granite Chief sicher das falsche Bike 

Ich denke es ist am wichtigsten sein eigenes Fahrverhalten einzuschätzen. Ich zum Beispiel fahre alles in meiner "Wohlfühlgeschwindigkeit" und die liegt sicher unter der Maximalbelastung die das Granite Chief wegsteckt.


----------



## Evangelion (11. August 2015)

PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Tagchen, ich liebäugel auch mit diesem Bike.
> Jedoch wollte ich hin und wieder mal einen Bike Park besuchen. Ansonsten ist bei uns eher Flachland angesagt.
> Würdet ihr dieses Bike auch empfehlen, um es im Bike Park zu fahren? Oder dann doch eher nicht?


Moin, ich hatte vorher das GC und das kann schon einiges verkraften, aber wenn Du wirklich auch öfters mal im Bike Park fahren willst greif zum Jimbo. Habe ich auch gemacht, du hast einfach deutlich mehr Reserven im Downhill, aber kannst mit dem Bike auch ohne Probleme uphill fahren.


----------



## PurpleSunrise (11. August 2015)

Es sind dann eher die Flowtrails erst mal. Man ist ja anfänger und tastet sich da langsam und sinnig heran, der ein oder andere kleinere Drop und Sprung ist auch dabei, aber so nen rasanten Downhill Pass eher nicht (Kommt ja auch auf den Park an). Ist schwierig da so nen Kompromiss zu finden.


----------



## PurpleSunrise (11. August 2015)

Evangelion schrieb:


> Moin, ich hatte vorher das GC und das kann schon einiges verkraften, aber wenn Du wirklich auch öfters mal im Bike Park fahren willst greif zum Jimbo. Habe ich auch gemacht, du hast einfach deutlich mehr Reserven im Downhill, aber kannst mit dem Bike auch ohne Probleme uphill fahren.




Habe ich mir so schon fast gedacht.
Nur für die 10 mal im Jahr wo wir zu einem Park kämen, naja gut muss ich mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (11. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> der rest ist eine mündliche vereinbarung, die rechtlich nicht relevant ist, da nicht nachweisbar.


Das soll jetzt nicht ausufern, dem TE wurde ja nun auch geholfen, jedoch was Du "rechtlich nicht relevante Vereinbarung" nennst, ist bereits ein gültiger Vertrag mit allen Rechten und Pflichten. Durchsetzbar oder nicht, ist ein anderes Thema (für beide Seiten).

Die Frage, ob ein (hier: Kauf-) Vertrag besteht, ist unabhängig davon, ob irgendwas im Streitfalle "rechtlich" (also gerichtlich) durchsetzbar ist. Zwei übereinstimmende (korrespondierende) Willenserklärungen (Angebot und Annahme), fertig ist der (hier: mündliche) Vertrag. Gibt es Zeugen dafür, reicht das auch zur Durchsetzung aus. Man geht ja nun nicht gleich vor Gericht, aber relevant ist das ohne Zweifel.


----------



## Jabberwoky (11. August 2015)

PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Habe ich mir so schon fast gedacht.
> Nur für die 10 mal im Jahr wo wir zu einem Park kämen, naja gut muss ich mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


Das UJ ist ein Enduro-Rad was auch von vielen im Renneinsatz verwendet wird. Wenn da Deine Reise hingehen soll, dann ist die Entscheidung klar.

Zur Eisdiele, Forstautobahn bergauf, Single-Trail (S1-S3) nicht auf Geschwindigkeit und Bikepark im Flow und nicht im schwierigen Downhill, da reicht das GC2 allemal. Ich selber fahre das GC2 ab und an im Bikepark Samerberg (Drops und Sprünge so um die 3-4 Meter), da benötige ich kein Enduro oder Freerider um da mit Spass und breitem Grinsen runter zu kommen. Gegenüber dem UJ hat es einen für mich entscheidenden Vorteil..... es ist leichter, somit muss ich bergauf weniger Gewicht nach oben transportieren. Der eine Zentimeter weniger Federweg kann ich verschmerzen.

Übrigens: Fahrkönnen kann man sich nicht mit dem Bike erkaufen. Das Fahrkönnen entscheidet auch nicht das Bike sondern der Pilot der auf dem Bike sitzt.


----------



## PurpleSunrise (11. August 2015)

Wo die Reise geneu hingeht kann man schlcht sagen, für Rennen usw. fehlen hier (Berliner umgebung) einfach die Strecken und Traningsmöglichkeiten. Ich denke, viel weiter, als über deine genannten Werte, wird es "erst mal" nicht hinaus gehen. Spass soll es einfach machen und Ziel soll nicht sein, der erste unten zu sein 

Edit: Es ist auch, für mich zumindest, noch schwer zu unterscheiden wann genau es ein Single-, Flow- und wann ein DH Bereich ist. Viele Parks nennen das irgendwie anders jedoch sehen die Strecken dann in etwa gleich aus.


----------



## DirtJumper III (11. August 2015)

PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Viele Parks nennen das irgendwie anders jedoch sehen die Strecken dann in etwa gleich aus.



Vollkommen richtig!
Das GC ist halt mehr das "Tourenbike" als das UJ mit seiner aggressiveren Geometrie. Spaß wirst du aufjedenfall mit beiden haben. Aber wenn dir die Strecken fehlen dann denk ich bist du mit dem GC besser beraten.




Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Der eine Zentimeter + 5mm weniger Federweg kann ich verschmerzen.


----------



## Jabberwoky (12. August 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Der eine Zentimeter + 5 mm *(nur hinten)* weniger Federweg kann ich verschmerzen.


----------



## bjterminator (20. August 2015)

Hallo liebe "Granite Chief-Gemeinde",

ich schreibe hier mal mein Anliegen rein.

Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr noch ein neues Bike zulegen. Meine Preisgrenze ist so um 2.500 EURO.
Am Anfang war ich auf das Canyon Spectral fixiert, momentan ist das Rose Granite Chief mein Favorit. Ich wohne ca. 100 Kilometer von München weg und der Punkt, dass ich mal am Samstag nach München reinfahre und die Bikes teste hat doch was für sich.

Kurz zu meiner Situation:
Ich fahre momentan (bitte nicht vom Stuhl kippen) ein Univega ht-560, also ein Hardtail der unteren Preiskategorie. Trotzdem habe ich mit dem Rad seit letztem Jahr März gut 50.000 Höhenmeter runtergespult inklusive jetzt Anfang August einen Alpencross von Innsbruck über das Geiseljoch, Pfitscher Joch, Pfunderer Joch und Limojoch nach Cortina und dann per Seilbahn über den Monte Cristallo zurück nach Bruneck.
Außerdem war ich im Juni zwei Wochen in Sardinien mit dem Bike. Natürlich sind das keine Touren gewesen, mit kilometerweise verblockten Trails. Aber immerhin, einige Schotterpisten und steile Pisten waren schon dabei. Und ja, vom Pfunderer Joch zur Weitenbergalm auch einiges Geschiebe.

Meine erste Frage:
Wie ist die Umstellung von einem 26" auf so ein Fully? Gerade bergauf bin ich doch so gepolt, alles zu fahren, was fahrbar ist (für mich fahrbar ist). Da dürfte ich aber denke ich, keine Probleme haben, oder?

((Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir auch überlegt gehabt, ein 29" (Canyon Spectral) in Betracht zu ziehen, aber gut, Rose hat in diesem Segment keine 29". Außerdem war ganz am Anfang auch noch die Überlegung, Touren-Fully oder gleich längerfristig gesehen das AM-Fully. Aber das nur so am Rande.))

Und nun zu der nächsten Frage:
Die Canyons haben in diesem Preissegment die Fox-Dämpfer und Gabeln verbaut, im höherpreisigen Segment die Rock Shox Pike, allerdings nicht die, die ich bei Rose konfigurieren kann.
Bei Rose würde ich mir auch die Rock Shox Pike konfigurieren.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Fox-Komponenten beim Spectral 7.0 zu den Rock Shox-Komponenten Pike und Monarch?
Ich könnte beim Granite Chief den Fox-Dämpfer für ca. 90 EURO konfigurieren.
Würde das Sinn machen?
Sind die beiden Versandräder Canyon Spectral und Rose Granite Chief gleichwertig anzusehen? In den Bike-Tests gewinnt ja fast immer Canyon (man könnte meinen, die sponsern die Tests, oder die sind wirklich so gut?).

Ansonsten würde mir vorschweben: Granite Chief 1 mit kompletter XT-Ausstattung inklusiver Bremse und der Rock Shox Stealth reverb Sattelstütze.
Wäre das eine brauchbare Sache? Kostet vergleichsweise das gleiche die das Spectral 7.0 von Canyon.
Gibt es bei Rose zum Jahresende hin eine Art Ausverkauf, um für die neue 2016-Modelle Platz zu machen?

Danke für eure Tipps und Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Ridecanyon (20. August 2015)

Ich habe das Glück, beide Bikes gut zu kennen. Fahre selber das 2014er Spectral, mittlerweile umgebaut auf Pike Solo air und Vorsprung Corset. Meine Frau hat das GC mit Pike und Monarch. Kann dir gerne ein paar Takte dazu sagen, aber arbeitsbedingt erst heute abend.

Im voraus: Spectral ist das bessere Bike mMn aber die Pike + Monarch die besseren Federelemente. Hab für mich gemerkt, dass mir das wichtiger is. Darum fahre ich Spectral mit Pike und "verbessertem" Fox-Dämpfer


----------



## bjterminator (20. August 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Ich habe das Glück, beide Bikes gut zu kennen. Fahre selber das 2014er Spectral, mittlerweile umgebaut auf Pike Solo air und Vorsprung Corset. Meine Frau hat das GC mit Pike und Monarch. Kann dir gerne ein paar Takte dazu sagen, aber arbeitsbedingt erst heute abend.
> 
> Im voraus: Spectral ist das bessere Bike mMn aber die Pike + Monarch die besseren Federelemente. Hab für mich gemerkt, dass mir das wichtiger is. Darum fahre ich Spectral mit Pike und "verbessertem" Fox-Dämpfer



Ja, gerne.
Meine Frau will natürlich auch ein neues Rad, aber ersteinmal beschäftige ich mich mit meinem "Versandrad". Da sie jetzt ein Lady-Mountainbike hat, möchte sie auch wieder so ein Lady-Mountainbike, die haben die Versender ja nicht. Nichtsdestotrotz wird sie beim Besuch in München auch mal die Rose-Radel probesitzen und -fahren.

Freu mich schon auf deine Ausführungen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. August 2015)

bjterminator schrieb:


> Da sie jetzt ein Lady-Mountainbike hat, möchte sie auch wieder so ein Lady-Mountainbike, die haben die Versender ja nicht.



Rose hat das Granite Chief auch in schwarz-pink und sogar in Größe XS für Frauen, aber eigentlich braucht es auch kein explizites Frauenrad. Die meisten Rahmen passen dem weiblichen Geschlecht doch auch in S oder M 




bjterminator schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Rose zum Jahresende hin eine Art Ausverkauf, um für die neue 2016-Modelle Platz zu machen?



Gibt es, ist aber meistens so um den Jahreswechsel rum gewesen +/- 1-2 Monate.


bjterminator schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde mir vorschweben: Granite Chief 1 mit kompletter XT-Ausstattung inklusiver Bremse und der Rock Shox Stealth reverb Sattelstütze.
> Wäre das eine brauchbare Sache?



Klingt nach ner vernünftigen Zusammenstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (20. August 2015)

So, recht viel mehr kann ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr schreiben, als ich heute nachmittag schon geschrieben habe. Ich war mit dem Spectral 7.0 2014 und den Fox-Komponenten eigentlich anfangs zufrieden. Hatte vorher ein 2009er Ghost AMR Plus, ebenfalls mit ner FOX Talas. Die ging aber bei Weitem besser als die neue im Spectral. Die wurde erst nach ca. 300km mal etwas weicher, musste aber regelmäßig auf den Kopf gestellt werden, damit das Ansprechverhalten besser wurde.

Meine bessere Hälfte hat dann Mitte des Jahres ihr Rose GC bekommen, ebenfalls mit kompletter XT-Gruppe, Pike Dual Position und Reverb Stealth. Leider hatte Sie ziemlich zu Anfang einen bösen Sturz und konnte ein paar Wochen nicht fahren. Als ich mit Ihrem GC - damit es auch mal ein bisschen bewegt wird  - mal meine Hausrunde gefahren bin, wusste ich sofort, dass ich auch eine Pike haben will. Die ist einfach ab den ersten paar Metern um Längen besser! Also habe ich die knapp 700 Euro in die Solo Air investiert und habe somit nun 140mm hinten und 150mm vorne - harmoniert aber gut. 
Der Fox CTD passt eigentlich sehr gut zum Hinterbau des Spectral und zur Pike, ich habe aber seit letzter Woche das Vorsprung Corset verbaut und muss sagen: Jetzt ist es eine absolute Granate!

Mein Fazit ist also: Ich würde - wenn ich wieder die Wahl hätte - zum GC greifen. Für ca. 2400 Euro (so viel haben wir für das Rad meiner Frau bezahlt) bekommst du ein Bike, an dem ich nix ändern würde! An meinem Spectral habe ich nun noch schon ein paar zusätzlich Euros investiert und komme schon auf weit über 3000 Euro...
Sie hat übrigens das GC in Schwarz-Pink und ich muss sagen: Damit können sich auch Männer sehen lassen! Absolut schönes Bike! Mein Glück ist es, dass wir von der Körpergröße nicht viele cm auseinander sind und wir beide ein M fahren- Wechseln ist also problemlos möglich 

Hoffe, ich kann damit ein bisschen zu deiner Entscheidung beitragen!


----------



## Jabberwoky (20. August 2015)

Das Canyon ist sicher ein gutes Rad. Von der Ausstattung her gibt es da nichts zu meckern. .... aber halt, da war doch noch was warum ich mich für Rose entschieden habe. Hauptgrund ist, ROSE hat einen Shop in München mit Service. Sollte was nicht passen, nehme ich mein Rad und stell es dem Mechaniker vor die Füße und sag .... bitte machen. Bisher habe ich das noch nicht benötigt, aber nun wird der erste Service fällig und somit nutze ich den Service hier vor Ort. Bei Canyon schicke ich das Ding ein, und bekomme es unpersönlich wieder nach unendlichen Versandwegen wieder zurück. Der zweite Vorteil bei ROSE ist.... ich kann mein Rad zusammenbauenso wie ich es möchte. Ich brauche nicht schon beim Neukauf irgendwelche Kompromisse eingehen die ich hinterher teuer austauschen muss. Ich habe z.B. für einen SQLab-Sattel nur 12€ Aufpreis gegenüber dem Standardsattel bezahlt. Sowas geht bei anderen Versendern nicht. In Summe war für mich der Platz zwei oder drei von diversen Tests (Rose GC2) trotzdem der Gewinner.


----------



## Ridecanyon (21. August 2015)

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom GC meiner Frau. XT komplett bis auf Deore Bremsen - die tuns auch und da kann man ein paar Euros sparen. Monarch und Pike 2P. Die Reverb haben wir getauscht, 150mm waren zu viel für sie, konnten den Sattel nicht weit genug reinschieben. Ansonsten wurde bisher nix verändert, für mich ein Zeichen dafür, dass es so schon so gut wie perfekt ist


----------



## bjterminator (24. August 2015)

Vielen Dank für eine Eindrücke. Werde mal die nächsten Wochen nach München tingeln und Rose einen Besuch abstatten.
Auch wenn das hier ein Granite Chief-Thread ist:
Momentan hat Rose ein Abverkauft der 2014er Serie ROOT MILLER 29". Aber ich denke, dass man die zwei Radeln nicht miteinander vergleiche kann, oder kennt irgendeiener das Root Miller bzw. die Vor- und Nachteile?

Sorry, ich muss einfach mal so fragen; auch wenn ich viel lese, bin ich doch totaler Laie. Bis jetzt habe ich mir irgendwo ein Rad gekauft, draufgesetzt und losgefahren, ohne irgendwelches Wissen von Vorbau und ähnliches. Das einzige worauf ich geachtet habe war die Rahmengröße. Da ich nun doch ein Batzen Geld in die Hand nehmen möchte, und mir nicht in zwei Jahre wieder ein neues Rad kaufen möchte, ist der Entscheidungsprozess jetzt doch ein wenig schwieriger und deshalb danke für Eure Eindrücke und Empfehlungen.


----------



## Jabberwoky (24. August 2015)

Ob Du das richtige Rad kaufst?...... die Entscheidung kann Dir leider keiner abnehmen, dass musst Du selber entscheiden.

Ich habe vorher selber ein Cube AMS 29er mit 120er Federweg gefahren, bevor ich auf das GC2 umgestiegen bin. Ich denke das Root Miller 2014 ist damit ungefähr vergleichbar. Das Rad hatte seine Stärken im CC aber nicht im All Mountain Bereich. Für Forstwegtouren und leichte Trails war es super geeignet. Sobald der Trail schwieriger sprich ruppiger wurde, war das Rad eher schwierig zu kontrollieren. Da fehlte einfach der Federweg, der meine Fahrfehler korrigiert hätte. Ich war mit dem Cube auch 2-3 mal um Bikepark, da war das Rad aber hoffnungslos überfordert (genauso wie der Fahrer).

Wenn Deine Entwicklung beim Biken Richtung Touren auf Forstwegen liegt dann ist das Root Miller richtig und mit dem 2014er kannst Du auch Geld sparen. Möchtest du neben Touren auch mal richtig Spass auf dem Trail oder im Bike-Park (keine Downhill-Strecken, sondern flowiges bergab surfen) haben, dann greif zum GC2.


----------



## Jabberwoky (30. Oktober 2015)

Das herbstliche kalte Nasswetter für ein paar Tuningmaßnahmen verwendet. e-Thirteen Kettenführung angebaut und (fast) alle schwarze Leitungen gegen blaue ersetzt. Blaue Hydraulikleitung für die Reverb-Sattelstütze ist nicht zu bekommen. Lediglich schwarz oder weiß. Versuche mit blauem Schrumpflschlauch sahen noch blöder wie die Schwarze aus. Somit "lebe" ich mit diesem kleinen Makel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRASHER13 (30. Oktober 2015)

geile kiste.. wo bekommt man die tröte her?


----------



## Jabberwoky (30. Oktober 2015)

CRASHER13 schrieb:


> geile kiste.. wo bekommt man die tröte her?


Vielen Dank für die Blumen.

Die Tröte habe ich beim Kauf des Rades (Januar) von meiner Tochter geschenkt bekommen. Die hat diese vom Wühltisch bei KIK (eigentlich Ramschbekleidung). Wird es da wohl nicht mehr geben. Beim schnellen Googeln habe ich diese hier gefunden, allerdings in rot.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JOH9HQ8?keywords=disney hupe&qid=1444849553&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6


----------



## locke_lancelot (1. November 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Das herbstliche kalte Nasswetter für ein paar Tuningmaßnahmen verwendet. e-Thirteen Kettenführung angebaut und (fast) alle schwarze Leitungen gegen blaue ersetzt. Blaue Hydraulikleitung für die Reverb-Sattelstütze ist nicht zu bekommen. Lediglich schwarz oder weiß. Versuche mit blauem Schrumpflschlauch sahen noch blöder wie die Schwarze aus. Somit "lebe" ich mit diesem kleinen Makel.



Sieht echt gut aus 
Welche Kettenführung ist das denn genau?
Müßte diese sein, oder? -> https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-Dual-DMB-Kettenfuehrung-p38644/


----------



## Jabberwoky (1. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus
> Welche Kettenführung ist das denn genau?
> Müßte diese sein, oder? -> https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-Dual-DMB-Kettenfuehrung-p38644/


Auch Dank für die Blumen.

Ja, das ist genau diese in schwarz. Allerdings habe ich diese günstig im Bikemarkt erworben. Musste nur andere Befestigungsschrauben besorgen, da der Vorbesitzer wohl eine eThirtheen-Kurbel hatte. Bei Shimano braucht man hier Senkkopf 6x16 mit Inbus und zwei Unterlegscheiben damit die Halterung weit genug übers Tretlager raus geht (ISCG05).

Der Gebrauchtmarkt für 2x10 Kompronenten ist momentan sehr gut, da viele auf 1x11 umbauen und die Sachen dann günstig hergeben.


----------



## Timur18 (3. November 2015)

Ich brauch mal eure hilfe/ meinung und zwar möchte ich mein bike auch etwas pimpen. vorstellung
Lenker
https://m.fahrrad.de/spank-spike-777-race-lenker-800-mm-polished-blue-369837.html

Vorbau https://m.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/vorbauten-steuersaetze/spank-spike-race-vorbau-blue/335535.html

Was meint ihr könnte das gut aussehen?


----------



## locke_lancelot (3. November 2015)

Würde meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser aussehen als das ganze schwarze. Evtl sogar den Spank Spike Vorbau in schwarz
mit der blauen Schrift -> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Spank/Spike-Race-Bearclaw-OS-Vorbau-p35430/
Ich steh nicht so auf Lenker und Vorbau in einer Farbe. Später dann noch blaue Pedale und ne blaue Sattelklemme....


----------



## Timur18 (3. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Würde meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser aussehen als das ganze schwarze. Evtl sogar den Spank Spike Vorbau in schwarz
> mit der blauen Schrift -> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Spank/Spike-Race-Bearclaw-OS-Vorbau-p35430/
> Ich steh nicht so auf Lenker und Vorbau in einer Farbe. Später dann noch blaue Pedale und ne blaue Sattelklemme....


Den vorbau hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut...ich werd mir wahrscheinlich beide bestellen müssen. Eine sattelklemme in blau klingt gut Muss mal schauen ob's von spank eine passende gibt. Pedale werd ich wahrscheinlich lassen.. Die hätte ich damals gleich in blau nehmen sollen!


----------



## Jabberwoky (3. November 2015)

Bei Farbzusammenstellungen ist es immer eine persönliche subjektive Wertung. Ich persönlich finde das Du am Original die Farb-Linie gehalten hast. Schwarz-Silber, keine aufdringliche Tönung dabei. Finde ich eigentlich sehr schön und Bedarf eigentlich keiner Änderung. Meine persönliche Sicht.

Andererseits hat ein Farbtupfer einen Hin-Seh-Effekt. Ob der blaue Lenker das erreicht, mag sein. Achte bitte auch auf "Function follows form". Also nicht den Lenker und Vorbau nach Farbe kaufen, sondern nachdem was Du technisch und fahrtechnisch benötigst. Der Lenker ist neben den Pedalen der Punkt wo Du mit Deinem Rad verbunden bist, dass muss passen.

Wenn Dir der Lenker passt und der Vorbau Deinen technischen Maßgaben entspricht........dann.... "shut up and take my money"


----------



## locke_lancelot (3. November 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> ...Also nicht den Lenker und Vorbau nach Farbe kaufen, sondern nachdem was Du technisch und fahrtechnisch benötigst. Der Lenker ist neben den Pedalen der Punkt wo Du mit Deinem Rad verbunden bist, dass muss passen.
> 
> Wenn Dir der Lenker passt und der Vorbau Deinen technischen Maßgaben entspricht........dann.... "shut up and take my money"



Besser hät ich es nicht sagen können. Hab bei mir den 785 Race Face Lenker gegen nen Spank Spike 777 mit 30ger Rise getauscht, 
und es fährt sich so dermaßen viel besser. Also nicht nur nach Preis und Optik kaufen, die Funktion muss auch passen


----------



## Timur18 (5. November 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Bei Farbzusammenstellungen ist es immer eine persönliche subjektive Wertung. Ich persönlich finde das Du am Original die Farb-Linie gehalten hast. Schwarz-Silber, keine aufdringliche Tönung dabei. Finde ich eigentlich sehr schön und Bedarf eigentlich keiner Änderung. Meine persönliche Sicht.
> 
> Andererseits hat ein Farbtupfer einen Hin-Seh-Effekt. Ob der blaue Lenker das erreicht, mag sein. Achte bitte auch auf "Function follows form". Also nicht den Lenker und Vorbau nach Farbe kaufen, sondern nachdem was Du technisch und fahrtechnisch benötigst. Der Lenker ist neben den Pedalen der Punkt wo Du mit Deinem Rad verbunden bist, dass muss passen.
> 
> Wenn Dir der Lenker passt und der Vorbau Deinen technischen Maßgaben entspricht........dann.... "shut up and take my money"



Ja die farblinie hat mir anfangs auch gefallen, deshalb hab ich es so gewählt.... Mittlerweile find ich aber das es ein wenig langweilig aussieht
Werd nun demnächst mal alles bestellen und wie du sagst erstmal testen. Wenn es nicht passt geht es gleich wieder zurück! Einsatzzweck wäre singletrails, touren und bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timur18 (6. November 2015)

Mein Lenker von Race Face hat momentan einen race von 0.5 (12,8mm) und mein Vorbau 100mm.
Wenn ich den Vorbau Spank Bearclaw mit 50mm nehme.... wieviel rise sollte der Lenker haben, damit ich ungefähr die gleiche geo hab?
5mm?


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. November 2015)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du mit mehr Lenkerhöhe (Rise) den kürzeren Vorbau kompensieren kannst. So wie ich das verstehe, eher nein. Mit dem kürzeren Vorbau krümmt sich ja mehr die Wirbelsäule und mit einem höheren Lenker wird der Winkel der des Oberkörpers verändert, d.h. Du sitzt nur aufrechter aber die Krümmung der Wirbelsäule bleibt gleich..

Ich denke ich kann nicht die Krümmung der Wirbelsäule mit einer aufrechteren Sitzhaltung kompensieren. So ist zumindest mein Verständnis. Aber ich bin da eh kein Experte, mann möge mir das widersprechen wenn ich falsch liege.

Ich fahre mit einem 60er Vorbau, Lenker High 10 und der ist fürs bergab genau richtig für mich. Bei längerem Vorbau holt mich eher das "Überschlagsgefühl" ein. Das passt aber nur für mich bei 186 cm Körpergröße. Ich glaube mit rechnen kommste da nicht weiter. Probieren geht über studieren......


----------



## Timur18 (6. November 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du mit mehr Lenkerhöhe (Rise) den kürzeren Vorbau kompensieren kannst. So wie ich das verstehe, eher nein. Mit dem kürzeren Vorbau krümmt sich ja mehr die Wirbelsäule und mit einem höheren Lenker wird der Winkel der des Oberkörpers verändert, d.h. Du sitzt nur aufrechter aber die Krümmung der Wirbelsäule bleibt gleich..
> 
> Ich denke ich kann nicht die Krümmung der Wirbelsäule mit einer aufrechteren Sitzhaltung kompensieren. So ist zumindest mein Verständnis. Aber ich bin da eh kein Experte, mann möge mir das widersprechen wenn ich falsch liege.
> 
> Ich fahre mit einem 60er Vorbau, Lenker High 10 und der ist fürs bergab genau richtig für mich. Bei längerem Vorbau holt mich eher das "Überschlagsgefühl" ein. Das passt aber nur für mich bei 186 cm Körpergröße. Ich glaube mit rechnen kommste da nicht weiter. Probieren geht über studieren......


Ok das ergibt sinn! Danke dir!
Das mit dem krummen rücken könnte ich dann mit distanzringen ausgleichen oder? 
Da bin ich mal gespannt...hab mir jetzt einen mit 15mm rise bestellt.


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. November 2015)

Ich denke mit dem 15er liegst Du nicht verkehrt. Wenn Du ihn hast musst Du eh unterschiedliche Varianten probieren. Anstellwinkel des Lenkers und Distanzringe sind hier das Spielzeug. Drauf bauen und und einen Tag fahren. Vielleicht auch mal den langen Vorbau mit testen. Hinterher die Einstellung für dich kurz bewerten und aufschreiben. Haste alles durch dann die Einstellung verwenden die nach Deinen Notizen am besten gepasst hat.


----------



## Timur18 (9. November 2015)

So hab nun den Lenker mit 30mm Rise und nen spare 5mm verbaut und es fährt sich richtig klasse...hatte nur ein paar Minuten für die Probefahrt, aber ich glaub es fährt sich sogar besser wie vorher! Hatte auch kurz den 15mm verbaut, aber schon beim probe sitzen hab ich bemerkt das es nicht passt.
Die Optik ist richtig geil! 
jetzt brauch ich noch ne blaue Sattelklemme...da ist mir aufgefallen, dass das ja mit ner Reverb schon etwas zeit benötigt...Leitung trennen, entlüften usw.


----------



## valmal86 (9. November 2015)

Timur18 schrieb:


> jetzt brauch ich noch ne blaue Sattelklemme...da ist mir aufgefallen, dass das ja mit ner Reverb schon etwas zeit benötigt...Leitung trennen, entlüften usw.



Oder Schraube ganz raus bei der Klemme und Kabel durch den Spalt


----------



## Jabberwoky (9. November 2015)

Die Reverb Stealth ist bei mir mit hydraulischem Schnellspanner mit Connectamajig-Technologie für die Schlauch-Fernbedienung verbaut. Sollte bei dir auch so sein, da wir ca. dasselbe Lieferdatum des Rades haben.. Somit abklemmen....Klemme montieren....anstecken...Fertig.


----------



## Ridecanyon (9. November 2015)

Is am GC meiner Frau aber nicht verbaut... Haben die Reverb nach Kauf nachträglich noch getauscht, da war auch entlüften angesagt.


----------



## valmal86 (9. November 2015)

Bei mir ist auch kein Schnellverschluss... aber wie gesagt... sollte schon durch den Spalt gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (9. November 2015)

Müßte locker durch den spalt gehen.
Reverb soweit rausziehen das du die Schelle ohne Schraube durch das Kabel der Reverb bekommst und fertig.
Hab ich die Woche erst noch mit meiner Hope Schelle gemacht.


----------



## Timur18 (9. November 2015)

Ihr seit klasse! Auf die idee bin ich garnet gekommen
Danke


----------



## Timur18 (14. November 2015)

So das mit der Sattelklemme hat super geklappt
Hab nun schon wieder ne neue Idee und zwar mir evtl. neue Laufräder zu gönnen
Hab mir die Spank Spike Race in Blau angeschaut....mit dem Lenker und dem Rahmen sieht das glaub so richtig fett aus! Außerdem sind meine momentanen DT Swiss M1700 Two Spline soweit ich weiß nicht wirklich für den Bikepark gedacht....wo es mich hin und wieder hin schlägt.
Da 500€ net wenig ist, möchte ich meine erstmal Verkaufen!
Hat jemand Interesse? Jemand ne Idee wo ich die außer Ebay noch reinstellen kann?


----------



## Timur18 (14. November 2015)

eine kleine Vorschau 
http://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-u...dFi-2gdFj-2gdFk-2gdFl-39XfA-39XfB-3Bq58-3Bq59


----------



## valmal86 (14. November 2015)

Spike Race oder Spike Race Enduro???


----------



## valmal86 (14. November 2015)

Aber ich finde weder noch eine wirklich tolle Idee für das Rad. Aber ich bin halt auch der Meinung, dass bei den "Hauptkomponenten" die Funktion viel viel wichtiger ist als das Aussehen 

Die Spank Spike haben, soweit ich das rausgefunden habe 21 bzw. 22 mm Felgeninnenweite und 1880 bzw 2050 Gramm.

Wenn du dir einen schönen Hope Hoops Pro mit Ztr flow Ex bauen lässt bekommst du für 550 Euro ca. 1880g (ohne TLR Aufbau) mit 25,5mm Innenweite. Das ganze fährt sich sicher besser da der Breite Reifen den du warscheinlich fahren willst von der breiteren Felge einfach besser unterstützt wird. Ich habe mir deswegen gleich von Rose den EX 1501 Laufradsatz verbauen lassen, weil der Aufpreis vertretbar war.

Hätte ich selbst nachgerüstet wäre es aber sicher die oben stehende Kombi geworden. Einzig die Felge könnte man meiner Meinung nach noch gegen eine DT EX 471 tauschen, aber das ist denke ich Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timur18 (14. November 2015)

ja sicher, das aussehen ist nicht alles die Funktion sollte auch gegeben sein! 
von den reifen her fahre ich grad vorne ne 2.4 breite und hinten 2.35...das möchte ich eigentlich so lassen.
Welche innenweite wäre dafür perfekt? 
Es gibt von Spank auch die Spike 35AL...was haltet ihr davon?
Auf der Bike-laedle.de seine kann man die Laufräder individuell bauen lassen....da könnte ich mir vielleicht mit den naben usw. etwas Gewicht sparen oder was meint ihr? 
hab damit noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung...über jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar


----------



## valmal86 (14. November 2015)

Ich denke halt, dass du mit den Spike Race Evo (also den schweren) einfach zu viel Gewicht herum schleppst, welches an einem All Mountain wenig verloren hat. Und mit den Spike Race Enduro nicht sehr viel besser ausgestattet bist als mit den DT die du hast. 

Die 35AL halte ich für eine komplett falsche Felge für ein All Mountain Bike. Die hat in 26'' schon 620g pro Felge. Das ist bockschwer!!!

Ideal wären sicher 2 Laufradsätze mit jeweils unterschiedlicher Bereifung. Denn unsereins wird sicher mehr Unterschied zwischen 2 Unterschiedlichen Reifen merken als zwischen 2 Laufradsätzen. Als ich damals mal alte Nobby Nics gegen Fat Alberts getauscht habe dachte ich ich sitz auf einem anderen Rad. 

Fährst du schon tubeless oder noch mit Schlauch?

Aber so oder so gibt es keine Kombi dir für alles perfekt ist. Also entweder regelmäßig Reifen wechseln oder 2 Laufradsätze haben oder einen Kompromiss fahren.

Ich finde für diese Radkategorie 25mm (+- ein bisschen was) Innenweite, 1850 (+- ein bisschen was) Gewicht und einen Reifen wie den NEUEN!!! Nobby Nic, den HansDampf, den High Roller II, den Mountain King II usw. einen ordentlichen Kompromiss. Wenn man im Park fahrtechnisch an die Grenzen einer solchen Kombination gehen kann und will, dann sitzt man finde ich e auf dem falschen Rad


----------



## Jabberwoky (14. November 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Und mit den Spike Race Enduro nicht sehr viel besser ausgestattet bist als mit den DT die du hast.


Das ist wohl wahr aber andererseits.....

Beispiel:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...t-hope-pro-ii-26-27-5-alle-einbaumasse-1650-g

würde aber schon geil aussehen  .


----------



## valmal86 (14. November 2015)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> würde aber schon geil aussehen



Das bestreite ich in keinster Weise 

Ich denke halt man bekommt mit schön gecleanten schwarzen Felgen Blauen Naben schwarzen Speichen und blauen Nippeln einen noch besseren Look hin. Ich bin ein Freund von Farbe am Bike, aber zb. das viele blau am verlinkten uncle Jimbo wäre mir zu viel. Und ich weiß nicht wie gut sich die blautöne von Spank und Hope ergänzen... weil das finde ich nicht schön, wenn unterschiedliche blaus kombiniert sind


----------



## Timur18 (14. November 2015)

Ok verstehe, dann werd ich das vorerst bleiben lassen. Die Laufräder momentan sind ja nicht schlecht oder so und an die grenzen bring ich die glaub auch net. In der jahreszeit hat man einfach zu viel zeit um neue pläne für sein bike zu schmieden  merkt man beim fahren den unterschied von ner felgenbreite?  fahr seit ein paar Monate tubeless hab vorne nen Baron drauf der richtig gut ist, wie ich finde. Hatte davor nen NN drauf mit dem ich immer wieder ein bisschen ins rutschen kam sobald es etwas feucht war...den hab ich nun nach hinten montiert... Wenn der runter ist kommt aber auch was anderes drauf. Bin mal gespannt was mir als nächstes einfällt


----------



## valmal86 (14. November 2015)

Der Baron ist sicher ein guter griffiger Reifen für die Front.

Den größten Unterschied an der Felgenbreite merkst du daran ob der Reifen, vor allem wenn er Tubeless montiert ist wegknickt. Mit einer breiteren Felge kannst du tendenziell weniger Luftdruck fahren ohne eine wegknicken des Reifens. Weniger Luftdruck führt dann zu mehr Grip und besserem Dämpfungsverhalten. Der Reifen ist halt einfach "runder" weil er von der Felge nicht so zusammengezogen wird.

Aber bevor man neue Laufräder kauft sollte man denke ich mal mit Reifen experimentieren. Die haben einfach viel viel mehr Einfluss als der eine oder andere mm mehr oder weniger in der Felgenbreite 

Und tubeless fährst du ja schon. Da muss ich sagen, das find ich jetzt mit dem TLR System und der Milch wirklich gut. Und das hat einen riesen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Timur18 (14. November 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich in keinster Weise
> 
> Ich denke halt man bekommt mit schön gecleanten schwarzen Felgen Blauen Naben schwarzen Speichen und blauen Nippeln einen noch besseren Look hin. Ich bin ein Freund von Farbe am Bike, aber zb. das viele blau am verlinkten uncle Jimbo wäre mir zu viel. Und ich weiß nicht wie gut sich die blautöne von Spank und Hope ergänzen... weil das finde ich nicht schön, wenn unterschiedliche blaus kombiniert sind



Das kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen
Momentan ist halt durch den neuen lenker einfach zu wenig blau vorhanden... Das sieht ein bisschen nackig aus!
spricht was gegen die spank naben? Was sind den bitte die nippeln?


----------



## Jabberwoky (14. November 2015)

Timur18 schrieb:


> Was sind den bitte die nippeln?


Das sind die Dinger.... ähhh.... also die die ......hmmm .....weißt Du das mit den Bienen und so ist.........hmmpf..... ach lies doch selber ....

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speichennippel 

Bei den Naben würde ich die Hope nehmen, die haben so ein schönes Geräusch. Da brauchste dann keine Hupe mehr. (Was für eine Argumentation für eine technische Auswahl )


----------



## valmal86 (14. November 2015)

Also wenn du unbedingt auf die Spank Felgen wegen der Farbe aus bist, dann würde ich erste Tests zu den 2016er Spank Spike Race Enduro abwarten. Die haben Straight Pull Speichen aber nur 28, die Hope mit den Spank OOzy sind mit 32 Speichen eingespeicht.

Aber Tests zu dem Laufradsatz werden sicher kommen, da er Preislich für ein Komplettsystem schon ansprechend ist.

http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;product=75349;menu=1000,2,140,318;mid


----------



## Timur18 (14. November 2015)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Also wenn du unbedingt auf die Spank Felgen wegen der Farbe aus bist, dann würde ich erste Tests zu den 2016er Spank Spike Race Enduro abwarten. Die haben Straight Pull Speichen aber nur 28, die Hope mit den Spank OOzy sind mit 32 Speichen eingespeicht.
> 
> Aber Tests zu dem Laufradsatz werden sicher kommen, da er Preislich für ein Komplettsystem schon ansprechend ist.
> 
> http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;product=75349;menu=1000,2,140,318;mid


Das hört sich doch auch sehr gut an und mit 1860gr. Wäre ich auch gut dabei. Weiß man ab wann die 2016er erhältlich sind? Die im link sind ja die 2015. gecleante felge mit blauer nabe kann ich mir gut vorstellen, aber dazu blau nippel? Hat hier jemand sowas? Würde gern sehen wie sowas aussieht...
Zum thema spank... Da bin ich gleicher meinung wie valmal86... Es sollte schon das gleiche blau an den Laufräder sein wie am Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (14. November 2015)

Timur18 schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch auch sehr gut an und mit 1860gr. Wäre ich auch gut dabei. Weiß man ab wann die 2016er erhältlich sind? Die im link sind ja die 2015



Ich denke, dass es schon die 2015/16er sind. Sind auch schon verfügbar. Es sind ja schon auch viele 15/16er bikes draußen. Ich hab einfach auf die schnelle keine Testberichte gefunden, weder auf deutsch noch auf englisch.

Optisch wirds dann ca. so ausschauen... http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...rail-Laufradsatz-mit-Hope-Pro-II-EVO-Naben-26

Aber wie gesagt. Warte einfach ab bis Testberichte von den Spike Race Enduro kommen! Oder such nach Erfahrungen damit. Aber es ist eben wichtig, dass es die enduro und nicht die evo sind.


----------



## Jabberwoky (3. Mai 2016)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten zum Granite Chief 2017:

http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-rose-root-miller-und-granite-chief-2017-2/





Hauptrahmen wird 15 mm länger
Die Kabelführungen wurden überarbeitet, mit fester Klemmung
die neuen metrischen Dämpfer werden verbaut, inkl. Bearing Mount
Ein aufgeklebter Unterrohrschutz wird mit ausgeliefert
Hauptlager der neuen Bikes werden größer und die Abstützung breiter
aktuelle Side Swing-Umwerfer können monitiert werden
Reifen bis 2,6″ sind nun möglich

.... das war's. Meine Meinung: kleine aber feine Modellpflege.


----------



## CGN (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Flaschenhalter, der gut zu einem 2015er GC in Größe M passt. Was ich hier hab ist einmal der Lezyne Power Cage, der lässt sich anbauen, aber eine 750ml Flasche bekommt man nicht am Dämpfer vorbei. Der andere ist ein SKS Slidecage, der passt gar nicht in den Rahmen, da er in die Biegung des Unterrohrs am Tretlager hineinragt. Da könnte man natürlich unterfüttern, aber dann geht auch wieder Platz in Richtung Dämpfer verloren.
Welche Flaschenhalter fahrt ihr an euren GCs?

Vielen Dank,

CGN


----------



## valmal86 (25. Mai 2016)

Also ich habe folgenden:
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-carbon-fiber-cf29-flaschenhalter/aid:298757

darunter habe ich je loch glaub ich 2 Beilagscheiben, damit sich das mit der Rundung ausgeht. Dafür passt aber auch eine 1 Liter Zefal Magnum Flasche rein. Eine andere 1 Liter Flasche die ich hatte, ging sich nicht aus.

Den baugleichen Halter findest du auch von anderen Marken, vielleicht sogar günstiger.


----------



## valmal86 (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo an Alle 

da ich momentan verletzt bin und deswegen an ein kleines Umbau Projekt denke wollte ich fragen ob von euch jemand schon einen anderen Dämpfer ins Granite Chief gebaut hat.

Ich schwanke noch zwischen ein paar Modellen. Einerseits würde es mich sehr interessieren wie es mit dem Platz im Rahmen bei Dämpfern mit Ausgleichsbehältern aussieht, andererseits welche Erfahrungen ihr mit anderen Dämpfern bezüglich Performance gemacht habt.

Für mich in der näheren Auswahl stehen, DB Inline, Monarch Plus, DB Air CS, Fox Float X.

Das Einzige, was mir bei keiner der Alternativen wirklich gut gefällt ist, dass ich ganz gerne im "Climb" Modus deutlich weniger Sag hätte.

Naja... Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein bisschen helfen bei der Entscheidung.

PS: Einbaulänge ist 200x57 oder?

Thx


----------



## Jabberwoky (12. Juni 2016)

Auch ich habe mal überlegt einen anderen Dämpfer einzubauen. Bin aber jetzt davon abgekommen, da der zu erwartende Performancegewinn wohl nicht im Verhältnis der Kosten besser wird. 

Ich beschränke mich jetzt auf die Aufrüstung auf eine Debon Air-Kartusche. ( http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-debon-air-upgrade-kit-monarch-200-x-57mm-449011 ). Ist aber momentan schwer am Markt zu bekommen. 

Umbauanleitung gibt es hier: http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...hox-daempfer-upgrade-mit-debonair/a30961.html

Neue Aufkleber gibt es hier im Bikemarkt.

verbauter Standard-Dämpfer Monarch RT3 Spezifikationen. 
Einbaulänge: 200 mm
Hub: 57 mm
Buchsenmaß oben: 22.2 x 8 mm
Buchsenmaß unten: 25.4 x 8 mm
Zugstufen/Rebound Tune: M
Druckstufe/Compression Tune: L3


----------



## valmal86 (12. Juni 2016)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ich beschränke mich jetzt auf die Aufrüstung auf eine Debon Air-Kartusche.



Das hab ich auch schon überlegt, ich befürchte aber, dass da dann vom dämpfungstune so einiges nicht mehr passt. Kann aber sein, dass ich da auch voll daneben liege.

Mein Favorit wäre eben der DB Inline, einfach weil mann da alles verstellen kann und der ja bezüglich performance in Richtung Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter gehen soll. Leider weiß ich nicht ob ich das mit meinem Fahrkönnen jemals so einstellen kann, dass es was bringt 

Mir wäre halt vor allem wichtig, dass ich eine andere "Climb" Einstellmöglichkeit hab, weil da bin ich mit dem monarch gar nicht zufrieden. Der geht im Climb mode gleich weit in den Sag wie ohne und wenns dann Steil wird, sackt mir das Ding halt echt ganz schön weit hinten rein. Das gefällt mir einfach nicht so gut.

Danke für die Daten  Bin die Tage nicht zu Hause, kann daher nicht messen und war mir nicht mehr sicher... Und am liebsten wäre mir ja was günstiges gebrauchtes... daher brauch ichs zum Suchen


----------



## JohnnyRider (16. Juni 2016)

Möchte jemand zufällig seinen blauen Spank Spike Vorbau gegen meinen schwarzen tauschen? Beziehungsweise seinen blauen Spank Spike Lenker gegen meinen grauen?
Möchte etwas blaue Details einbringen


----------



## Ridecanyon (29. Juni 2016)

Hier auch nochmal kurz die Frage: weiß jemand, wie man die Achse im Hauptlager raus bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (29. Juni 2016)

Zur Demontage des Hauptbolzens muss die Kurbel und der Umwerfer demontiert werden und dann kann die blaue Schraube gelöst werden.


Die Schraube dann bis auf 3-4 Gewindegänge rausdrehen und vorsichtig mit einem Gummi Hammer auf die blaue Schraube schlagen.


Dann kommt der Bolzen raus und kann dann mit etwas kraft auf der Schaltungsseite rausgezogen werden.


Wenn die Kettenstrebe abgezogen wird, da wird eine Passscheibe rausfallen. Die muss dann wieder auf die in Fahrtrichtung rechte Seite montiert werden.


Am besten den Bolzen mit Fett einschmieren.


----------



## Jabberwoky (29. Juni 2016)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal kurz die Frage: weiß jemand, wie man die Achse im Hauptlager raus bekommt?


Nachdem die Frage wohl nun öfter auftaucht, fasse ich mal zusammen:

Dank für Fotos und Lösungen an

*morph027
FastFabi93
valmal86*


Im Hauptlager ist neben den Kugellagern auch noch eine Achse verbaut. Das sieht folgendermaßen aus













Zum Öffnen den Post über meinem von valmal86 beachten.

Auspressen kann man die mit einem Schraubstock. Auf einer Seite dieses hier https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ool-Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Gleitbuchsen-p30649/ auf der anderen Seite einen 1 1/8 Spacer.


----------



## Ridecanyon (29. Juni 2016)

Super, danke euch beiden. Hab das mit blauer Schraube drin lassen und drauf hauen heute schon probiert, aber offensichtlich nicht beherzt genug zugeschlagen...


----------



## valmal86 (30. Juni 2016)

Hi Alle,

sorry ich hatte gestern null Zeit und nur schnell den Text oben rein kopiert. Ich hatte auch das Problem, dass ich die Achse nicht rausbekam und mich an Rose gewendet. Die haben mir dann obigen Text geschickt  Jetzt schlage ich auch einfach etwas fester zu und es klappt  Ich hatte das nämlich genau gleich versucht, war aber auch zu sanft 

Viel Spaß beim Basteln!!!


----------



## Ridecanyon (30. Juni 2016)

Danke nochmal: Grund des Ausbaus ist ein Tipp aus dem canyon Spectral forum, da fahre ich selber eines. Da heißt es, man sollte die Kugellager nachschmieren, da ab Werk recht wenig Fett drin is. Hab ich vorgestern bei meinem Spectral gemacht und siehe da: wieder viel besseres Ansprechen des Hinterbaus. Das Hauptlager war aber auch schon sehr gammelig, ich konnte es aber wieder gängig machen. Gestern dann das gleiche mit dem GC meiner Frau gemacht, derzeit bis auf das widerspenstige Hauptlager alle nachgefettet...


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. Juli 2016)

Lagersatz (alle 12 Lager) kann bei Rose bestellt werden:

Hauptlager -> 2 mal
Rocker main Pivot Lager -> 2 mal
Rocker-s/s ->4 mal
Horst Link -> 4 mal

*Art.-Nr.: 2104629*
ROSE Kugellagersatz für
  2014-2015 -> Unchained/Soulfire
  2015er ->  Uncle Jimbo/Granite Chief/Ground Control/DR. Z/Root Miller
12 Stück Industrielager
* Preis 49,00 € 
*
Messingbuchsen (siehe Nr. 10 der Explosionszeichnung) :* Art.-Nr.: 1970681 *
Stückzahl: 8 
EP: 1,95€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (9. Juli 2016)

Lagersatz ist angekommen. Bei Rose 49,90 €. Bei Einzelkauf im einschlägigen Fachhandel lässt sich wohl die Hälfte sparen. Hier die Infos die ihr zum besorgen benötigt.


----------



## baddriver82 (26. Juli 2016)

Kann das sein das in der Tabelle von Rose bei dem 6800 RS Lager das Maß mit 15x19x5 falsch angeben ist? Soll das nicht 10x19x5 sein? Die Bezeichnung vom Lager scheint aber zu stimmen!


----------



## Jabberwoky (26. Juli 2016)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Kann das sein das in der Tabelle von Rose bei dem 6800 RS Lager das Maß mit 15x19x5 falsch angeben ist? Soll das nicht 10x19x5 sein? Die Bezeichnung vom Lager scheint aber zu stimmen!


Gut aufgepasst... Respekt!

Die Grundtabelle ist von Rose, die Lager habe ich dann eingefügt und einen Tippfehler eingebaut. Bild ist auch schon korrigiert.

Danke fürs Korrekturlesen


----------



## baddriver82 (26. Juli 2016)

Keine Thema, dafür sind wir doch da....

Noch ne Frage an dich. Die 6800 RS Lager, werden die jeweils doppelt verbaut?


----------



## Jabberwoky (26. Juli 2016)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage an dich. Die 6800 RS Lager, werden die jeweils doppelt verbaut?


Ja, die 6800 RS sind die Nr. 11 der Rose-Explosionszeichnung


----------



## baddriver82 (26. Juli 2016)

Was hast du da zum raustreiben genommen?


----------



## Jabberwoky (26. Juli 2016)

Zuerst vorsichtig die Messingbuchsen (Nr. 10) mit einem ganz dünnen Schraubenzieher zehntelmillimeterweise raus gehebelt. Das war der aufwendigste Teil, da 2-3 Buchsen schon korrodiert waren und an den Lager fest gepappt sind. Ein Buchse war so zäh drin, dass ich bedenken hatte die heile raus zu bekommen. Ging aber gerade nochmal gut. Empfehle Dir sicherheitshalber Ersatz vor Umbau zu besorgen. Können ja nicht die Welt kosten. Die restlichen nicht korrodierten konnten eigentlich mit der Hand raus gezogen werden.

Zur Sicherheit die Messingbuchsen (siehe Nr. 10 der Explosionszeichnung)vorab bei Rose bestellen : Art.-Nr.: 1970681 Stückzahl: 8 EP: 1,95€

Das erste Lager habe ich vorsichtig von innen nach außen geschlagen, mit einem Schraubendreher. Dazu die eingebaute Distanzscheibe (Nr. 11) immer ein Stück drehen, lässt sich etwas verschieben. Mit Geduld und nicht Gewalt geht das eigentlich gut. Das zweite Lager ist dann sehr einfach, da hier eine Stecknuss gut passt. Sicher nicht die professionelle Art Lager auszubauen, aber was soll es, es hat funktioniert.

Bei der ganzen Aktion liegt in der Ruhe die Kraft. Mit Geduld und sanfter Gewalt bekommt man das hin.


----------



## Sven Freiburg (6. September 2016)

Hallo Rose-Biker

Ich würde gerne im Großraum Freiburg (+ca. 50km) ein Granite Chief mal probefahren ~ 175cm / Gr. M (o. ggf. auch L für einen Eindruck).
Habe deswegen auch einen eigenen Rose-Probefahrthread angelegt- wie es ihn auch im Canyon Forum gibt. 

Über Rückmeldungen & Einträge freue ich mich.
Ein vielleicht künftiger GC-Fahrer


----------



## Jabberwoky (22. Oktober 2016)

Hätte mal zwei Fragen:

Würde mir gerne die Reverb 170 mm zu legen, da mir die 125er zu wenig Hub hat. Weiß jemand (oder hat es schon verbaut) ob die 170er in einem 2015 Rahmen (Größe L) passt.
Würde gerne mir eine Di2 montieren. Hat jemand den Akku beim Rahmen schon mal intern verbaut? Bekomme ich den irgendwo versteckt unter? Bekomme ich den nicht versteckt irgendwo im Rahmen unter, ist das Projekt gestorben.
Danke!


----------



## underdog (3. November 2016)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Hätte mal zwei Fragen:
> 
> Würde mir gerne die Reverb 170 mm zu legen, da mir die 125er zu wenig Hub hat. Weiß jemand (oder hat es schon verbaut) ob die 170er in einem 2015 Rahmen (Größe L) passt.
> Würde gerne mir eine Di2 montieren. Hat jemand den Akku beim Rahmen schon mal intern verbaut? Bekomme ich den irgendwo versteckt unter? Bekomme ich den nicht versteckt irgendwo im Rahmen unter, ist das Projekt gestorben.
> Danke!



Ich würde sagen Di2 geht nicht! Da gibt es keine Möglichkeit den Akku fest im Rahmen unter zu bekommen und die Verkabelung im Rahmen dürfte schwierig werden. für den Umwerfer gibt es keine Kabelbohrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen, kurze Frage zur Garantieabwicklung bei ROSE: Beim Bike meiner Frau sackt nach nicht ganz 1,5 Jahren die REVERB um fast einen Zentimeter ein im belasteten Zustand. Ist das noch als Garantiefall zu betrachten und wenn ja, wie ist die Abwicklung über ROSE?

Dankeschön!


----------



## Jabberwoky (30. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir wurde die Reverb im Rahmen des ersten Service ausgetauscht. Hatte da gar nix gesagt und die haben trotzdem eine Neue verbaut, da sie etwas seitliches Spiel hatte. Beim Abholen war die neue Reverb drin und es hat mich nichts gekostet. Da war das Rad aber knapp eine Jahr alt.

Am besten den Kundenservice anrufen bzw. anmailen. Da habe ich persönlich nur beste Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Am besten die Kundennummer parat haben, dann können die gleich im System nachschauen ob da noch Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung vom Hersteller vorhanden ist.


----------



## Jabberwoky (26. Januar 2017)

Winterzeit=Bastelzeit

Wollte eigentlich nur die Lagerschalen auswechseln, aber beim Ausschrauben der Lager sind mir die Lager samt Adapter entgegen gekommen. Also auch gleich den Adapter mit erneuert.

So sieht der ausgebaute Adapter und die Lagerschalen aus:




Den Spacer beachten. der kommt beim Einbau auf der DriveSide drauf. Die NonDriveSide hat keinen Spacer verbaut.
Das Tretlager ordentlich reinigen und dann kann der Einbau auch schon beginnen.




Zuerst werden die Lagerschalen (Spacer nicht vergessen) in den Adapter eingeschraubt. Spannt dazu die Lagerschalen in einen Schraubstock und zieht dann die Lagerschalen mit ca. 20nm fest.




Sobald das erledigt ist, kann mit dem Einpressen begonnen werden. Ich verwende bei sowas immer das Shimano Montagefett. Zum Einpressen ein geeignets Werkzeug verwenden. Ich verwende hier das Einpresswerkzeug von Shimano TL-BB12




Lager einpressen und anschließend überschüssiges Fett abwischen....... Fertig




Verwendete Ersatzteile bei Shimano Hollotech II Kurbeln und 2x11 Antrieb:
1 x Truvativ Innenlageradapter Pressfit 30 auf BSA 68/73
1 x Shimano XTR Innenlager SM-BB93 Hollowtech II (XT würde auch reichen)

Spezialwerkzeug:
Shimano Innenlagerwerkzeug TL-BB12 Hollowtech II


----------



## locke_lancelot (26. Januar 2017)

Schöne Anleitung [emoji106]
Wollte demnächst meins auch mal auseinander nehmen und reinigen.
Wie kriegt man eigentlich das Innere Lager raus geprest wenn man die Schalen abschraubt und der Rest drin bleibt?


----------



## Jabberwoky (27. Januar 2017)

Den Adapter kannst Du über den Absatz vorsichtig raustreiben. Ich würde da mit der DriveSide anfangen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (27. Januar 2017)

Super dank dir.
Ich guck mir das die Tage mal an [emoji2] [emoji106]


----------



## walfersama (17. Februar 2017)

tät mal gern wissen wer bei Rose seine MTb-Reifen mit 4bar aufbläst... Der hintere hat sich von selbst entleert, der vordere hatte gestrichene 4bar drinnen...


----------



## Jabberwoky (17. Februar 2017)

walfersama schrieb:


> tät mal gern wissen wer bei Rose seine MTb-Reifen mit 4bar aufbläst... Der hintere hat sich von selbst entleert, der vordere hatte gestrichene 4bar drinnen...


???

Ein paar Infos mehr würden nicht schaden. So verstehe ich nur "Bahnhof".


----------



## walfersama (17. Februar 2017)

ich dachte mir ja als ich das Rad aus der Schachtel holte, dass die Reifen/Schläuche wohl ordentlich Druck haben. Dachte aber eher so an 2,5-3 bar (was auch schon sehr viel wäre). Nun hat sich nach der ersten Fahrt (Waldautobahn, Maxxis High Roller 2)und ein paar Tagen Stehzeit hinten die Luft verabschiedet. Hab dann vorne (war noch steinhart) mal den Druck geprüft - genau 4 bar. Soviel in etwa wird hinten auch drin gewesen sein (vom Gefühl her)...

Ich fahr bei meinem Radl (Radon Swoop) vorne 1,8bar und hinten 2bar. Das Granite Chief ist das meiner Freundin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (17. Februar 2017)

Na, da hat die Endabnahme wieder geschlampert. Solange es solche "Fehler" sind, ist das zwar ärgerlich aber noch ertragbar. Hinterlässt einen faden Nachgeschmack.... wenn Sie da nachlässig waren ..... wo dann noch?

Allerdings wenn ich auf Tour gehe prüfe ich vorher den Luftdruck. Ist doch nicht großartig aufwendig. Ich habe im Auto auch immer einen Pumpe dabei um im Bedarfsfall nach zu bessern. Erst recht prüfe ich wenn ich das Radl gerade ausgepackt habe und los will. 

Auch ärgerlich wenn sich nach der ersten Ausfahrt schon ein Platten einschleicht. Ein Platten kann immer vorkommen, auch nach einer ersten Ausfahrt.


----------



## walfersama (17. Februar 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Na, da hat die Endabnahme wieder geschlampert. Solange es solche "Fehler" sind, ist das zwar ärgerlich aber noch ertragbar. Hinterlässt einen faden Nachgeschmack.... wenn Sie da nachlässig waren ..... wo dann noch?
> 
> Allerdings wenn ich auf Tour gehe prüfe ich vorher den Luftdruck. Ist doch nicht großartig aufwendig. Ich habe im Auto auch immer einen Pumpe dabei um im Bedarfsfall nach zu bessern. Erst recht prüfe ich wenn ich das Radl gerade ausgepackt habe und los will.
> 
> Auch ärgerlich wenn sich nach der ersten Ausfahrt schon ein Platten einschleicht. Ein Platten kann immer vorkommen, auch nach einer ersten Ausfahrt.



du hast natürlich in allen drei absätzen recht. Hab ihn nochmal aufgepumpt. Mal schauen morgen wie es aussieht.


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Februar 2017)

Meine waren am Anfang auch gut voll geballert mit Luft. Aber naja, vor der ersten Fahrt stellt man doch sowieso alles ein, wie Dämpfer, Gabel und Luftdruck der Reifen. Ich würde da keine Schuld bei Rose sehen, sowas macht man halt vorher. [emoji2]


----------



## walfersama (17. Februar 2017)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Meine waren am Anfang auch gut voll geballert mit Luft. Aber naja, vor der ersten Fahrt stellt man doch sowieso alles ein, wie Dämpfer, Gabel und Luftdruck der Reifen. Ich würde da keine Schuld bei Rose sehen, sowas macht man halt vorher. [emoji2]



Klar, Dämpfer und Gabel stimmt man natürlich auf den Fahrer ab. Die Frage stellt sich dennoch wieso man da 4bar reinballert - kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das für Schlauch und Reifen ideal ist


----------



## Dogart (17. Februar 2017)

Hatte mir im Sale ein Granite Chief gekauft. Bin auch mit allem wirklich zufrieden, nur die hintere Bremsleitung ist falsch gelegt. Die schlägt permanent gegen die Strebe des Hinterbaus. Gut, dass ich es recht früh gesehen hab. Ist nur ein Kratzer im Lack. Habe aus einem Schlauch einen Schutz für für die Strebe gebaut und werde es bei der ersten Inspektion monieren. Irgendwie schon ärgerlich.


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Februar 2017)

Ok zugegeben sind 4bar echt nen bischen zu viel. Aber da kann man jetzt drüber streiten ob das nicht bei Zusammenbau hätte auffallen müssen, oder spätestens bei der ersten kleinen Probe Runde. 
War halt doof, aber naja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walfersama (17. Februar 2017)

Auf den Reifen steht ja, glaub ich, irgendwas von 60 oder 65 psi (wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre)... soviel wird der Kollege einfach reingepresst haben


----------



## Dogart (17. Februar 2017)

Dürfte ja auch noch etwas mehr gewesen sein. Bei dem Druck geht ja auch gut was raus.
Nobby Nic ist imo. 3,7 Bar max.

Hier ist noch ein Bild der Scheuerstelle.


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Februar 2017)

Ist vom Schlauch am Bremssattel, oder? Hab ich Gott sei Dank vorher abgeklebt [emoji3]


----------



## JohnnyRider (17. Februar 2017)

Ich denke mal, die machen so viel Druck drauf wegen dem Transport. Nicht dass die Reifen dann während dem Transport kaum noch Druck haben und dadurch beim Verladen etc. die Felge eher Schaden nimmt. Anzumerken ist, dass die meisten Tubeless Felgen gar nicht für 4 bar zugelassen sind 



Dogart schrieb:


> Dürfte ja auch noch etwas mehr gewesen sein. Bei dem Druck geht ja auch gut was raus.
> Nobby Nic ist imo. 3,7 Bar max.
> 
> Hier ist noch ein Bild der Scheuerstelle.



Das ist doch vollkommen normal? Wie soll denn sonst die Leitung verlegt werden?
Sieht man doch schon beim Aufbau und wurde von mir bei meinem Uncle Jimbo noch vor der ersten Fahrt abgeklebt


----------



## Jabberwoky (17. Februar 2017)

Hängt auch davon ab welcher Bremssattel montiert ist, da die unterschiedliche Ausgänge für die Hydraulikleitungen haben. Bei der Saint ist der Ausgang auf Rad-innen-Seite, wie am Bild zu sehen ist. Der Abkleber ist noch von der damals montiert XT-Bremse. Da wird die Hydraulikleitung auf der Rahmenseite geführt. Könnte ich jetzt weg machen, lasse ich dran, da man den eh nicht sieht.


----------



## Dogart (17. Februar 2017)

Ja ist der Schlauch. Ist eine XT Bremse. Sollte mir auch mal was passendes beschaffen und es gescheit abkleben. Wollte aber bald eh mal zum Service hin, wenn ich mal wieder meine Eltern in der Nähe von Bochholt besuche. Das mit dem Abkleben ist auch so eine Sache. Mein vorheriges Rad ist auch von Rose und da wurde vieles von Rose großzügig mit Folie beklebt. Jetzt beim zweiten war es nicht der Fall. Bei der Abholung hab ich danach gefragt und sie sagten, dass es nicht mehr gemacht wird. Monat später hat mein Nachbar ein Rad bestellt und es war alles schön beklebt :/

Würde die Leitung die Strebe auf Dauer durchbekommen? Gibt ja andere Räder, wo es der Fall ist.


----------



## Jabberwoky (17. Februar 2017)

Dogart schrieb:


> Würde die Leitung die Strebe auf Dauer durchbekommen? Gibt ja andere Räder, wo es der Fall ist.


Auf Dauer wohl schon. Allerdings ist dann die Schuld mit beim Radbesitzer zu suchen. Bei regelmäßigen Service und bei Sichtkontrolle die Du regelmäßig am Rad machen solltest, merkt man das frühzeitig. Siehe bei Dir, hast es ja gleich gemerkt das da was schabt.

Wer sein Rad nicht zum Service bringt und längere Zeit am Rad nichts macht.........

Mein Rad wird regelmäßig geputzt und dabei einer intensiven Sichtkontrolle unterzogen. Schließlich hängt von diesem Stück Metall mit zwei Rädern meine Gesundheit ab. Habe keine Lust einen Abgang zu machen weil ich z.B. den kommenden Rahmenbruch nicht gesehen habe. Das ist ein MTB dass teilweise groben Kräften ausgesetzt ist. Früher beim MX gabs die Regel 1 Stunde fahren = 2 Stunden reinigen und warten.


----------



## Dogart (18. Februar 2017)

@Jabberwoky : Einerseits vielleicht ja. Hab es nach der zweiten Ausfahrt bemerkt. Anderereseits, wenn die es ja wissen und es zu einem fatalen Unfall kommt? Man kann es scheinbar auch anders verlegen. Beim meinem Nachbarn, auch Granite Chief mit XT Bremse, passiert es nicht. Beim ersten Pflichtservice, der jetzt bal kommt, wäre es ja schon recht spät gewesen. Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall mal drauf ansprechen und berichten, was sie gesagt haben.

Zwar nicht ganz passender Vergleich, aber irgendwas schubbelt am Auto den Lack nach zwei Fahrten durch. Ich glaube da würde auch jeder reklamieren. Und wenn es dann noch der Lack an einem tragenden Teil mit der Aussicht, das es irgendwann durch ist? Ich glaube da wäre die Aufregung groß.


----------



## JohnnyRider (9. März 2017)

Weiß jemand welchen genauen Blauton Rose für die Lagerabdeckungen und das Schaltauge verwendet bzw welcher RAl Ton dem am nähesten kommt?


----------



## Jabberwoky (10. März 2017)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welchen genauen Blauton Rose für die Lagerabdeckungen und das Schaltauge verwendet bzw welcher RAl Ton dem am nähesten kommt?


Da muss ich leider passen. 
Alternative 1: Leihe Dir im Baumarkt/Farbengeschäft die RAL-Tabelle aus und halte sie ans Rad
Alternative 2: Beim Rose Service nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (29. April 2017)

Hat jemand schon den Steuersatz gewechselt? Welche benötige ich da? Bezeichnung reicht mir.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Juli 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Winterzeit=Bastelzeit
> 
> Wollte eigentlich nur die Lagerschalen auswechseln, aber beim Ausschrauben der Lager sind mir die Lager samt Adapter entgegen gekommen. Also auch gleich den Adapter mit erneuert.
> 
> ...


Hab gestern bei mir Mal nachgeschaut und gesehen das sich die Adapter Hülse auf der Drive Side schräg rausgezogen hat. Und im Gegenzug die Kurbel auch nicht mehr bündig an der Lagerschale anliegt. Hab noch kein Plan was der Fehler ist, aber werde heut Mal alles zerlegen, neu machen und wieder zusammen bauen. Was ist denn besser? Der Pessfit 30 auf BSA Adapter mit Shimano Lagerschale, oder direkt das Shimano bb-mt800-pa Lager?

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. Juli 2017)

Shimano bb-mt800-pa, bist du sicher dass der passt? Hab von Innenlagern eigentlich keine Ahnung, sieht aber auch anders aus. Kleine Aufnahme und längere Achse.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-30-auf-BSA-p30358/schwarz-BSA-68-73-o202895/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ollowtech-II-Pressfit-41-x-89-5-92-mm-p43965/

Ich denke das könnte passen. Aber welche Alternative besser ist (mit oder ohne Adapter) kann ich nicht beurteilen.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/X-Type-PF30-Innenlager-46-x-68-73-mm-p37137/


----------



## underdog (19. Juli 2017)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Hab gestern bei mir Mal nachgeschaut und gesehen das sich die Adapter Hülse auf der Drive Side schräg rausgezogen hat. Und im Gegenzug die Kurbel auch nicht mehr bündig an der Lagerschale anliegt. Hab noch kein Plan was der Fehler ist, aber werde heut Mal alles zerlegen, neu machen und wieder zusammen bauen. Was ist denn besser? Der Pessfit 30 auf BSA Adapter mit Shimano Lagerschale, oder direkt das Shimano bb-mt800-pa Lager?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk



Hallo, das Shimano Lager kannst du nicht nehmen! Das hat einen Außendurchmesser von 41mm und der Rahmen hat einen Innendurchmesser von 46mm.  Eine Dauerhaftere Lösung wäre das Race Face X-Type PF30 Innenlager was Jabberwoky vorgeschlagen hat.
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/ra...60515?searchquery=race face innenlager x-type 
Bei Rose sogar günstiger.

mfg


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Juli 2017)

Hab jetzt heute alles auseinander genommen und schon einen neuen Pf30 auf BSA Adapter und neue XT Lagerschalen hier liegen. Den Adapter mit Fett rein pressen ist richtig, oder nimmt man da was anderes?


----------



## underdog (20. Juli 2017)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Hab jetzt heute alles auseinander genommen und schon einen neuen Pf30 auf BSA Adapter und neue XT Lagerschalen hier liegen. Den Adapter mit Fett rein pressen ist richtig, oder nimmt man da was anderes?



kannst du besser trocken machen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (20. Juli 2017)

underdog schrieb:


> kannst du besser trocken machen.


Super Dank dir 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliiii (6. August 2017)

Gequältes Granite Chief sucht Hilfe 

Ich habe mir am Unterrohr zwei fühlbare Dellen durch aufgewirbelte Steine eingebrockt. Weitere würde ich gerne verhindern. Hat jemand dasselbe Problem und eine gute Lösung parat?

Ein mit Kabelbindern angebrachtes Mantelstück hat leider kleine Steinchen darunter angesammelt und verkratzt den Rahmen, wenn das Rad auf dem Rucksack liegend getragen wird.

Laut
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/07/06/rose-2017-updates-fuer-root-miller-und-granite-chief/
kann man den 17'er Unterrohrschutz nachrüsten. Gibts dazu Erfahrungsberichte? Hält dieser größeren Einschlägen stand? Ist der Abdeckungsbereich ausreichend?

Gruß Oli


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. August 2017)

Hab den bei mir aufgeklebt. Ist da pass genau am Platz. Der Rahmen ist wohl an der Stelle nicht verändert worden.

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-unterrohrschutz/aid:2660417

Über die Schutzwirkung bei Aufsetzern kann ich nichts sagen, da mein Rad am Bash Ring der Kettenführung aufsetzt. Steinschläge und sonstiges Ungetier sollte er jedoch klaglos abkönnen.

Bei Bedarf kann ich noch ein Foto machen, aber erst morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliiii (6. August 2017)

Besten Dank.

Foto ist nicht nötig. Dann werde ich mir den auch zulegen.


----------



## oliiii (8. Oktober 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Lagersatz ist angekommen. Bei Rose 49,90 €. Bei Einzelkauf im einschlägigen Fachhandel lässt sich wohl die Hälfte sparen. Hier die Infos die ihr zum besorgen benötigt.



Wäre jemand so nett mir kurz zu beschreiben, wie man Lager 2 (das Obere mit der blauen Schraube) herausbekommt?

Gruß Oli


----------



## Jabberwoky (8. Oktober 2017)

Ist zwar schon länger her, aber ich meine die Lager stecken in den schwarzen Umlenkhebeln auf einer Achse. Nach Ausbau des Dämpfers und enfernen des Zwischenstücks (Nr.19) blaue Schraube ein bisschen aufdrehen und vorsichtig drauf klopfen.





Achse ist die 02 und die blauen Schrauben sind die 03. Die Lager sind die 13.


----------



## oliiii (9. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank wiedereinmal.
Du hast bereits jedes Schräubchen des Rades mindestens einmal umgedreht, oder? ;-)

Im Umlenkhebel liegen die Lager dann los drin oder ist weiteres Auspressen erforderlich?


----------



## Jabberwoky (9. Oktober 2017)

oliiii schrieb:


> Du hast bereits jedes Schräubchen des Rades mindestens einmal umgedreht, oder? ;-


Na, ja... viel Schrauben sind ja nicht dran an so einem Rahmen. Es fehlt mir noch das Lenkkopflager... da könnte ich doch mal noch dran ;-))



oliiii schrieb:


> Im Umlenkhebel liegen die Lager dann los drin oder ist weiteres Auspressen erforderlich?


Da muss ich jetzt passen, aber wenn Du es offen hast klärt sich das wahrscheilich von alleine. Nachdem ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnere war es wohl easy.

Wenn Du die alle Lager wechseln willst vergiss nicht die Messinghülsen Nr. 10 (8x)vorher zu bestellen (ROSE Nr.: 1970681, 15,60€)


----------



## JohnnyRider (27. November 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Den Adapter kannst Du über den Absatz vorsichtig raustreiben. Ich würde da mit der DriveSide anfangen.






Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Winterzeit=Bastelzeit
> 
> Verwendete Ersatzteile bei Shimano Hollotech II Kurbeln und 2x11 Antrieb:
> 1 x Truvativ Innenlageradapter Pressfit 30 auf BSA 68/73
> 1 x Shimano XTR Innenlager SM-BB93 Hollowtech II (XT würde auch reichen)



Wird eigentlich zwangsläufig ein neuer Adapter notwendig? Wird der beim Austreiben zerstört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (28. November 2017)

Nein, wenn du umsichtig vorgehst bleibt der ganz und kann wohl wieder verwendet werden.


----------



## rumag (28. November 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Nein, wenn du umsichtig vorgehst bleibt der ganz und kann wohl wieder verwendet werden.


Wie sind den deine Erfahrungen mit dem Pressfit Adapter?


----------



## rumag (28. November 2017)

Ich meinte den Adapter von Pressfit aus BSA Gewinde.............


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. November 2017)

Kann da jetzt nichts negatives berichten. Wobei ich kein Freund von jeglichen Adaptern bin. Einfach immer eine zusätzliche Störquelle.


----------



## JohnnyRider (29. November 2017)

Und wenn der gar nicht mit rauskommt? Kann man neue BSA-Lager einfach wieder reinschrauben?


----------



## oliiii (29. November 2017)

Ja, natürlich. Würde den nicht extra auspressen, wenn er nicht kaputt ist oder zufällig rausfällt.


----------



## Ridecanyon (5. Januar 2018)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Zur Demontage des Hauptbolzens muss die Kurbel und der Umwerfer demontiert werden und dann kann die blaue Schraube gelöst werden.
> 
> 
> Die Schraube dann bis auf 3-4 Gewindegänge rausdrehen und vorsichtig mit einem Gummi Hammer auf die blaue Schraube schlagen.
> ...


Hallo zusammen, ich muss mal meine damalige Frage wieder aufgreifen. Habe zwischen den Feiertagen wieder mal das Rad meiner Frau gewartet und wollte die Achse des Hauptlagers entfernen. Damals habe ich sie schon nicht raus bekommen und auch jetzt hat es nicht geklappt, trotz  eurer Tipps. Habe sogar, damit die Kraft des Gummihammers nicht verpufft, einen Holzklotz zwischen Tretlager und Wand geklemmt, und dann auf die blaue Schraube geklopft - nix!

Hab es dann erstmal aufgegeben, da ich auch nicht zu stark drauf hauen wollte. Hattet ihr auch solche Probleme? Es scheint, dass die Achse bei diesem Rad so fest eingepresst ist, dass ich sie nicht mehr locker bekomme... Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## locke_lancelot (5. Januar 2018)

Ich kann zwar nur vom UncleJimbo sprechen, aber ist ja im Prinzip identisch. 
Bei mir muss ich nur leicht auf die blaue Schraube hauen und kann die Achse dann komplett per Hand so rausziehen.
Damals bei der ersten Demontage brauchte ich auch etwas mehr Gewalt. wenn du Angst hast das du das Gewinde der blauen Schraube kaputt machst, dann kannst ja auch evtl einfach eine andere normale Schraube reindrehen und darauf hauen.


----------



## Ridecanyon (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo, mir ist heute beim GC meiner Frau aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer (Monarch RT3) beim Einfedern klappert, in erster Linie im offenen Modus. Hatte das von euch auch schon jemand?


----------



## Jabberwoky (22. Mai 2018)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Hallo, mir ist heute beim GC meiner Frau aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer (Monarch RT3) beim Einfedern klappert, in erster Linie im offenen Modus. Hatte das von euch auch schon jemand?


Deine Frage hat ja nur indirekt was mit Rose zu tun. Ich würde es mal im Dämpfer-Forum probieren. Eventuell bekommst Du hier ausreichend Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (30. Mai 2018)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Deine Frage hat ja nur indirekt was mit Rose zu tun. Ich würde es mal im Dämpfer-Forum probieren. Eventuell bekommst Du hier ausreichend Antworten.


...den Dämpfer haben wir jetzt mal zum Service geschickt, mir ist beim Ausbau aber aufgefallen, dass die obere und untere Dämpferaufnahme - wenn festgeschraubt - kaum Bewegungsfreiheit für den Dämpfer lässt. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Jabberwoky (31. Mai 2018)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> - wenn festgeschraubt - kaum Bewegungsfreiheit für den Dämpfer lässt.


Verstehe das grad nicht. Wenn ich die obere Befestigung abschraube, lässt sich bei mir der Dämpfer an der unteren leicht auf und ab bewegen. Ebenfalls andersherum.

Prüfe mal Deine Gleitlager, eventuell hast du da ein Problem. Ich habe hier die Huber Bushings verbaut.
Dämpferbuchsensatz 25,4x8 (unten) - 22,2x8 (oben) + Gleitlager


----------



## Ridecanyon (31. Mai 2018)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Verstehe das grad nicht. Wenn ich die obere Befestigung abschraube, lässt sich bei mir der Dämpfer an der unteren leicht auf und ab bewegen. Ebenfalls andersherum.
> 
> Prüfe mal Deine Gleitlager, eventuell hast du da ein Problem. Ich habe hier die Huber Bushings verbaut.
> Dämpferbuchsensatz 25,4x8 (unten) - 22,2x8 (oben) + Gleitlager


Hier kaum Bewegung, ist wie gesagt das Rad meiner Frau, das zerlege ich nicht so oft wie mein Canyon,bei dem ich auch schon lange Huber fahre. Die werde ich fürs GC auch bestellen. Hast du evtl noch den Lagerdurchmesser parat, sind das 12,7? Dann muss ich gar nicht selbst messen!


----------



## Jabberwoky (31. Mai 2018)

Schicke Dir meine Bestellung bei Herrn Huber per pn.


----------



## Ridecanyon (3. Juni 2018)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Hallo, mir ist heute beim GC meiner Frau aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer (Monarch RT3) beim Einfedern klappert, in erster Linie im offenen Modus. Hatte das von euch auch schon jemand?


Habe Info vom Service, dass das am Shimstack liegt, ist von Rockshox auch bestätigt. Ruhe is nur mit anderem tune, nach dem Service is es aber wieder leiser.. .


----------



## sammy12300 (10. Juni 2018)

Die Bestellung vom Huber auch gerne an mich! Werde wohl demnächst mal alle Lager tauschen und damit auch die Buchsen


----------



## valmal86 (7. Juli 2018)

Ich hab mir endlich was schönes fürs Granite Chief gebastelt... Es ist jetzt soooo schön leise


----------



## Jabberwoky (7. Juli 2018)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir endlich was schönes fürs Granite Chief gebastelt... Es ist jetzt soooo schön leise


Interessant, wo bekommt man sowas? Selber gemacht? was war die Basis?

Habe die hier verbaut.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/c...toffhuelle-fuer-Schaltzugaussenhuelle-p60381/


----------



## valmal86 (7. Juli 2018)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> wo bekommt man sowas? Selber gemacht?



Jep, endlich die Zeit gefunden ums zu Zeichnen und dem 3D Drucker anzuschaffen es auszuspucken 

Die Hüllen hab ich auch überlegt... ist dann wirklich Ruhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (7. Juli 2018)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Die Hüllen hab ich auch überlegt... ist dann wirklich Ruhe?


Ja, war aber ein gefrickel bis alle Leitungen mit dem Schaumstoff drin waren.

Wenn sich das bei Dir bewährt kannste ja eine Kleinstserie aufsetzen.


----------



## valmal86 (8. Juli 2018)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Wenn sich das bei Dir bewährt kannste ja eine Kleinstserie aufsetzen.


 ich glaube das wirds nicht brauchen... Außer du brauchst eine Serie... aber ich kann dir gern mal welche drucken. Schreibst halt eine PN falls du welche willst


----------



## Axl_S (11. Juli 2018)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir endlich was schönes fürs Granite Chief gebastelt... Es ist jetzt soooo schön leise


Gute Idee. Gibt es schon eine Warteliste?


----------



## valmal86 (11. Juli 2018)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Gibt es schon eine Warteliste?


Nö, Warteliste gibts keine... meld dich per PN falls du Interese hast


----------



## Jabberwoky (8. August 2018)

So habe die Zugspanner von @valmal86  verbaut. Zuerst noch bei OBI auf die schnelle Schrauben M4x10mm besorgt und los ging es. Das Verbauen war recht einfach. Ergebnis sieht man auf den Bildern.

Schöne Arbeit von @valmal86. Vielen lieben herzlichen Dank nochmals an dieser Stelle   

Spannung auf die Züge bringen ist auch recht einfach. Am Wochenende mal schauen bzw. hören wie viel es bringt.



 

 

 

 



Nächste Woche geht es noch auf Suche nach Muttern M4 und Schrauben m4x10 mit Inbus in schwarz.


----------



## valmal86 (8. August 2018)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Am Wochenende mal schauen bzw. hören wie viel es bringt


Ich hoffe du hast eine Freude damit!

Und mit schwarzen Schrauben wirds dann ja fast schon kitschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (15. März 2019)

falls hier sonst noch wer probleme mit klappernden Innenzüge hat, hier meine Lösung 







war ein bischen arbeit die sauber reinzubekommen, aber jetzt ist ruhe im Rahmen


----------



## valmal86 (25. Juni 2019)

Hi Leute,
hab mein Granite Chief auf Eagle umgebaut und das Standard Schaltauge damals von 2015 ist damit leider nicht kompatibel. Weiß von euch jemand ob das mit den jetzt verfügbaren Schaltaugen klappt? Es werden ja UncleJimbo und RootMiller mit Eagle und dem noch immer gleichen Schaltauge verkauft.
Und des weiteren würds mich interessieren obs die Schaltaugen auch wo anders zu kaufen gibt oder ob das eine Sonderanfertigung für Rose ist und das Ding wirklich 15 Euro pro Stück kosten muss...
THX


----------



## underdog (25. Juni 2019)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab mein Granite Chief auf Eagle umgebaut und das Standard Schaltauge damals von 2015 ist damit leider nicht kompatibel. Weiß von euch jemand ob das mit den jetzt verfügbaren Schaltaugen klappt? Es werden ja UncleJimbo und RootMiller mit Eagle und dem noch immer gleichen Schaltauge verkauft.
> Und des weiteren würds mich interessieren obs die Schaltaugen auch wo anders zu kaufen gibt oder ob das eine Sonderanfertigung für Rose ist und das Ding wirklich 15 Euro pro Stück kosten muss...
> THX


Hi,

Die Schaltaugen vom 2015er Granite Chief ist identisch mit den aktuellen Schaltaugen! Die sind bei den Fullys bis auf das Elec Tec Fully und das alte DH Bike alle gleich. Was passt den an deinem Schaltauge nicht!


----------



## valmal86 (25. Juni 2019)

underdog schrieb:


> Was passt den an deinem Schaltauge nicht!


Mit der GX Eagle Kasette kommt die Kette wenn man am kleinsten Ritzel ist nicht am Schaltauge vorbei, da es wenn mans so ausdrücken will zu weit richtung Radmitte steht. Rose meint, mit dem schwarzen Schaltauge passts ich habs mal bestellt und bin gespannt. glauben kann ichs erst wenns passt.


----------



## underdog (27. Juni 2019)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Mit der GX Eagle Kasette kommt die Kette wenn man am kleinsten Ritzel ist nicht am Schaltauge vorbei, da es wenn mans so ausdrücken will zu weit richtung Radmitte steht. Rose meint, mit dem schwarzen Schaltauge passts ich habs mal bestellt und bin gespannt. glauben kann ichs erst wenns passt.


Sorry aber kann ich mir gerade bildlich nicht vorstellen! deswegen habe ich mal Bilder angehängt wo es passt.
Das blaue und das schwarze Schaltauge ist identisch von der Form! 

kann es vielleicht sein das dein jetziges Schaltauge vielleicht verbogen ist?


----------



## valmal86 (27. Juni 2019)

underdog schrieb:


> kann es vielleicht sein das dein jetziges Schaltauge vielleicht verbogen ist?


Ja, mein altes war sicher verbogen... ist beim versuch es zu richten aber gleich mal gebrochen... das war schon durch. Aber mein Nagelnaues passte nicht und ich musste es abfeilen... Aber deine Bilder machen mich stutzig... ich werd das heut nochmal begutachten und auch Fotos machen


----------



## valmal86 (27. Juni 2019)

underdog schrieb:


> Sorry aber kann ich mir gerade bildlich nicht vorstellen!


Sodala... Jetzt habe ich schnell Bilder geschossen. Bei mir geht sich das Tatsächlich nicht aus. Mein Schaltauge ist bereits um einige mm abgefeilt. Aus irgendeinem Grund ist bei Dir ein deutlich größerer Abstand zwischen letztem Ritzel und dem Ende der Achse. Mein Laufrad ist ein DT Swiss EX 1501. Oh mann was kann da Schuld sein....


----------



## valmal86 (27. Juni 2019)

Ich glaub ich hab den Übeltäter gefunden... Die Kasette war nicht ganz am Freilaufkörper... das Gewinde der Kasette hat auch ganz fein das Gewinde meines Freilaufkörpers ab dem 4ten Gewindegang zerschnitten... aber warum erst so weit hinten? Hatte das Problem sonst schon wer?


----------



## underdog (27. Juni 2019)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab den Übeltäter gefunden... Die Kasette war nicht ganz am Freilaufkörper... das Gewinde der Kasette hat auch ganz fein das Gewinde meines Freilaufkörpers ab dem 4ten Gewindegang zerschnitten... aber warum erst so weit hinten? Hatte das Problem sonst schon wer?



Als ich deine Bilder gesehen habe hab ich mir schon gedacht das entweder die Endkappe der Nabe zur Kurz ist(eher unwahrscheinlich!). Oder wie du es jetzt raus gefunden hast, die Kassette nicht komplett festgezogen ist. 

Hab ich so noch nicht gehabt das es das Gewinde erst nach 3-4 Gewindegängen kaputt macht. Wenn dann von Anfang an.
Hast du mal Bilder vom Freilauf und von der dem Gewinde in der Kassette? Oder willst du es jetzt lieber zusammen lassen? wenn es jetzt fest ist dann sollte es das auch besser bleiben!


----------



## valmal86 (27. Juni 2019)

underdog schrieb:


> Hast du mal Bilder vom Freilauf und von der dem Gewinde in der Kassette?


Kommen noch, jetzt gerade bin ich froh, dass alles perfekt funktioniert und ich fahren kann 
Fände es nur eigenartig... bisher gingen die Eagle Kassetten alle recht problemlos zu montieren, war ja nicht die erste...
Naja, halten tuts jetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

